# Eitelkeit und Schönheits-Ideale?



## Laxera (21. Juli 2011)

hm...

habe gerade Antenne Bayern gehört und die haben ne umfrage (am vormittag - wo normal nur hausfrauen zeit für sowas haben (ja ist ein vorurteil, ich weiß, aber in dem fall vll berechtigt, da kaum wer während der arbeitszeit privat im internet sein wird um bei sowas mit zu machen) zuhören)

das thema des ganzen war:

Wer hat mehr Eitelkeit, Männer oder Frauen?

Würde die Frage gerne hier auch mal stellen und noch anfügen:

1. Für Mädels zu beantworten: Was ist euer männliches Schönheits-Ideal (nein keine Brad Pitt Bildchen posten bitte....kann den Typen net ausstehen (seine Filme ok, er persönlich? - nope!))

2. Was denken Jungs zum Thema Schönheits-Ideal d.h. hat sich das ganze die letzten Jahre geändert und ist es wirklich so schlecht auf sein aussehen zu gucken (ok nen typ der 30 min und mehr im Bad braucht ist doch abartig IMHO - aber alles andere d.h. körperpflege (inklusive Duschen, Rasieren, Parfüm bzw. Aftershave Verwendung und normale Klamotten (d.h. jetzt net einen auf Michael Jackson Glitzer-Prinz zu machen, aber doch net aus zu sehen wie aus den Container raus bzw. wie unter der Brücke vor) ist doch wichtig, oder?)?

mfg LAX
ps: ja des interessiert mich etz  - vor allem da bei der "hausfrauen"-umfrage raus kam das männer mehr eitelkeit haben als Frauen, was ich schlicht weg für nen blödsinn halte!


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2011)

Mich persönlich würde es schon amüsieren, wenn ein Kerl mehr Zeit im Bad braucht als ich - wobei ich auch nicht der großartige Typ für Eitelkeit bin. Duschen, Rasieren, Haare kämmen (ich fön die sehr, sehr selten), anziehen, fertig 

Ein gepflegtes Äußeres ist ein Muss - Wenn mir jemand mit dreckigen Händen oder dreckigen Klamotten über'n Weg läuft, denk ich mir auch meinen Teil. Ansonsten ist das Aussehen für mich nicht unbedingt wichtig - ich steh weder auf Spargeltarzane, extrem durchtrainierte noch auf sehr korpulente Personen (geschlechtsunabhängig). Der "Durchschnittstyp" ist schon das, was mir am ehesten zusagt...

Extremer Eitelkeit ordne ich übrigens im Kopf meistens gleichzeitig Oberflächlichkeit zu. Und auch das ist geschlechtsunabhängig.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und ist es wirklich so schlecht auf sein aussehen zu gucken



Ja ist es. Da könnte man jetzt ein ganzes Buch drüber verfassen, warum unsere Gesellschaft zu sehr auf das Äußere untereinander fixiert ist.
Selbst ich gehöre (wenn auch in abgeschwächtem Maße) zu diesen Menschen, da ich Teil der Gesellschaft bin und sein muss.

Generell ist es deshalb schlecht, weil es einen totalen Werteverfall nach sich zieht und wir uns immer mehr in solche Dinge verflechten, die meiste Zeit ohne es zu merken.
Wie gesagt, darüber könnte man ein ganzes Buch schreiben, ich glaube das wäre mir jetzt zuviel. 


Zum Thema Mann oder Frau:
Ich glaube, Männer sind nicht so auf Eitelkeit bedacht, wie Frauen. Generell ist es bei Frauen immer etwas mehr. Wobei es in den Jahren auch bei Männern deutlich zugenommen hat, was in direkter Verbindung zur soziologischen Veränderung steht.
Diese soziologischen Veränderungen wären z.B. mehr Offenheit unter jungen Menschen, Trends, Mode, Homosexualität, etc. pp.

Auch darüber könnte man ein Buch schreiben. ^^

Auch Männer bleiben nicht davon verschont, dass in unserer Gesellschaft Aussehen sehr viel zählt. Ob es um Jobs, um Partnerschaft oder einfach um Anerkennung anderer Menschen generell geht - unser Aussehen ist das, was uns ausmacht. 
Wer etwas anderes behauptet und von inneren Werten faselt, bewegt sich in einer absoluten gesellschaftlichen Nische - leider.

Körperpflege ist ein dehnbarer Teilbegriff vom Aussehen. Tägliches Rasieren ist für viele Körperpflege. Körperliche Komplettenthaarung beim Mann beispielsweise hat absolute Hochkonjunktur und gehört für viele zum Standard - für viele andere nicht.
Körperpflege ist also definitionsabhängig. Ich würde mir niemals meine ganze Brust, Rücken, Nacken oder sonst was für Haare abrasieren lassen. Für viele Leute undenkbar - insbesondere spreche ich hier natürlich über junge Erwachsene von ca. 17 bis Ende 20.

Solange sich jemand jeden Tag wäscht und ein Deo benutzt wenn er/sie schwitzt, dann ist das für mich 100% Körperpflege. Haare waschen zähle ich mal dazu.
Wenn der oder diejenige jetzt trotzdem viel Körperbehaarung hat, dann ist das für mich ok - wäre ja auch merkwürdig wenn nicht, da ich es bei mir selbst auch als gut und männlich empfinde. Ohne Behaarung käme ich mir verweichlicht und unmännlich vor.

Schminke & Co. gibt es mittlerweile ja auch für Männer, auch davon halte ich nichts, da es zur Natürlichkeit im direkten Gegensatz steht. 
Bei Frauen kann es (muss aber nicht) schön aussehen, wenn dezent Maskara oder ähnliches aufgetragen wird.

Die meisten pudern und kleistern sich aber die Backen voll dass mir vor Anwiderung der Sack platzt.

Und was mich selbst betrifft, ich bin so wie ich bin, verhalte mich so und kleide mich so, wie ich lustig bin. Das was andere darüber denken, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, weil ich glaube, dass es wichtig ist, dass einen die Leute so sehen, wie man sich gibt. Sonst belügt man nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch alle anderen. Man maskiert sein eigenes Ich quasi.

Naja mit geschätzten 75% der heutigen Jugend und jungen Erwachsenen gehe ich sowieso in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht konform - das was man als "Körperpflege" betrachtet, ist da nur ein kleiner Punkt unter vielen.


Ich lasse einen gesellschaftlich-moralischen Rundumschlag jetzt mal bewusst aus, da es nicht explizit das Thema ist, aber im laufe des Threads dennoch dorthin führen könnte. Mehr oder weniger unweigerlich. ^^




schneemaus schrieb:


> Extremer Eitelkeit ordne ich übrigens im Kopf meistens gleichzeitig Oberflächlichkeit zu. Und auch das ist geschlechtsunabhängig.



word!
 Dieser Assoziation schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Laxera (21. Juli 2011)

hab noch eine zusatz-frage:

3. was haltet ihr von personen (mädels dürfen hier auch genannt werden) die den pflege-produkt verbrauch (vor allem bei haargel, taft und färbemitteln) eines kleinen landes haben (z.B. unser ex-verteidigungsminister gutti (den man IMHO zu sehr fertig gemacht hat, für was das in der politik (siehe aktuelle Dr. Titel entzugs-verfahren) gang und gäbe scheint, nur weil er scheinbar (das ist meine meinung) seinen parteifreunden (und feinden) zu populär geworden ist!))?

mfg LAX
ps: äusserlichkeit....recht hat man (bin doch ein "innere-Werte"-Mensch, aber wenn die verpackung wirklich hässlich ist, dann will auch ich das innere net finden....aber ist iwi auch verständlich, das währe wie wenn man in den müll gucken würde um gold zu suchen....obwohl man des da sogar dann und wann findet (alte handys z.B. erhalten pro kilo mehr gold als gold-erz!!!)
pps: beharte männliche körper (auch meinen eigenen) find ich jetzt weniger toll (wobei ich trotzdem net anfange überall zu rasieren (manche stellen, ok (achseln z.B.) aber net ganzen körper)...
und noch ein PS: ja mit der heutigen generation 15-40 (fasse das jetzt mal weit) gehe ich auch in vieler hinsicht net konform (vor allem was coole outfits angeht - bin da irgendwie "konservativ" d.h. hemd und hose (wobei das auch eine gut geschnittene jeans sein kann) und manchmal (bei bedarf/anlass) jacket.....)..
und im nochmal auf "rundumschlag" ein zu gehen: den könnte ich auch führen  - aber: MACHT RUHIG  bin was Off-Topic angeht net schlimm (vor allem hält das die diskussion am laufen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Versteh die Frage irgendwie nicht. Wie lange wir jetzt im Bad brauchen oder wat wir von anderen halten die ne Stunde im Bad brauchen ? Um ehrlich zu sein isses mir wurscht. Ne gewissen Eitelkeit hab ich auch, aber die ist auch nötig. Bei jedem Mann.

Frauen brauchen ja von Natur aus immer ein wenig länger, wie lange sie generell brauchen ist mir auch egal. Solange sie am Ende nicht aussehen wie ne Orange mit 20 cm Schminkschicht find ichs in Ordnung. Und das Bad sollten sie auch nicht blockieren  

Egal wie man ne Person kennen lernt, es ist immer das Aussehen was einem als erstes ins Auge sticht und den weiteren Verlauf der Beziehung bestimmt. Das ist einfach so.


----------



## Laxera (21. Juli 2011)

naja nenn mich komisch, aber:

eine frau die ohne schminke net gut aus sieht, tut es mit auch net (siehe angela merkel - die kann man net schön schminken IMHO)

auch mag ich natürlichkeit (finde frauen toll die dieses "tomboy" hafte haben (d.h. keine handtasche, keine röcke oder kleidchen, sondern hose (oder im buiseness: hosenanzug bzw. kostüm) und verdammt nochmal keine schminke (mit wenigen ausnahmen: eyeliner ist ok, wimperntusche hab ich jetzt nix gegen und gegen ein ganz klein wenig lidschatten hab ich auch nix - ebensowenig wie gegen lippenstift (wenn es jetzt net der gothic (oder sonstiger) overkill lippenstift ist.....ohne ist mir natürlich viel lieber, weil es meist besser aussieht)

mfg LAX
ps: ewig im bad brauchen und länger als 30 min zum anziehen und herrichten wenn man weg gehen will (besonderer anlass oder nur ein abend draußen) ist mir ein graus - hab eine meiner ex-freundinnen deshalb weiter gehauen (die wurde immer nie fertig, hat 10000 klamotten probiert (aus ihrem schrank) und wieder sich net entscheiden können etc....sorry da platzt mir halt nun mal der kragen.....um mich zu wiederholen: wer ohne schminke und tolle klamotten nix her macht, der wird mit auch net viel her machen!


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde, ist dass die Medien uns ein Schönheitsideal vorgaukeln. Ob nun als Werbung (gibt es Werbung, in denen Frauen nicht 90-60-90 Maße haben oder Männer ohne Waschbrettbauch?) oder noch viel schlimmer schon als Prägung im Kindesalter. Barbie mit ihrer Traumfigur sag ich nur, kein Wunder, dass es so viele unzufriedene und im schlimmsten Fall fettleibige und magersüchtige Menschen gibt. Wir Menschen aus Industieländern sind einfach von Grund auf versaut, was die Idee eines Schönheitsideals angeht.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Versteh die Frage irgendwie nicht. Wie lange wir jetzt im Bad brauchen oder wat wir von anderen halten die ne Stunde im Bad brauchen ? Um ehrlich zu sein isses mir wurscht. Ne gewissen Eitelkeit hab ich auch, aber die ist auch nötig. Bei jedem Mann.



Stimmt, das geht wohl jedem so.

Die interessante Frage müsste eigentlich lauten, warum brauchen wir oder haben wir diese Eitelkeit?
Nicht etwa, weil wir das alles für unsere Selbstbestimmung oder Selbstfindung tun, nein, weil wir uns damit identifizieren, wie andere uns finden.

Selbstwertgefühl durch Wertschätzung anderer lautet das Stichwort. Nur die wenigsten Menschen sind stolz auf das, was sie sind, weil sie es einfach sind.
Die allermeisten sind - da wir Menschen nunmal soziale Wesen sind - nur stolz auf das, wofür sie von anderen Anerkennung bekommen.

Das betrifft selbstverständlich auch das Aussehen.

Wenn ein Mensch mutterseelenallein auf einer Insel leben würde, dann würde er - selbst wenn er die Möglichkeit hätte - niemals eine modische Frisur oder andere vermeintlich (nach gesellschaftlicher Norm) "gutaussehende" äußere Erscheinungen anziehen/tragen/... Warum auch? Diese Person erhält ja keine Wertschätzung durch andere Personen.

In unserer Gesellschaft ist es aber so - zum Teil "leider" - dass jeder Hinz und Kunz individuell sein möchte, nur deshalb, um selbst irgendetwas zu sein und um es anderen zu demonstrieren. Von anderen dann die Rückmeldung zu erhalten, wie und was er/sie ist.
Das alles geschieht meist natürlich unbewusst, von Momenten mal abgesehen, wo man eine neue Frisur trägt und alle Freunde sagen "Wow siehst du jetzt cool aus.".

Wir sind genau genommen das, was andere durch ihre Vorstellungen aus uns machen. Es sei denn, es ist einem scheiß egal was andere denken.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2011)

Eins vorab, das Aussehen ist mir sowas von Schnuppe, bei jedem - egal ob Mann oder Frau. Dieses ganze Gebrabbel von zu fett, zu dünn, zu klein, zu gross, zu dumm, zu clever, schiefe Nase, kurze Beine, lange Arme bla bla bla geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger, das glaubt kein Mensch - aber darum gehts hier ja glücklicherweise nicht wirklich.

Sich pflegen (inkl. frisieren, evtl. schminken etc.) ist ein abolutes Muss, da kann man sich ruhig etwas Zeit nehmen um sich für sich "schön" zu machen - kein Problem. 

Der eine findet sich besonders schön und möchte das noch mehr hervorheben, andere finden vllt. nur wenige Partien an sich schön und heben diese eben auch hervor während andere keinerlei Eitelkeiten aufzeigen und quasi von der Dusche aus in die Klamotten springen - spricht nichts dagegen solange man anderen nicht "auf die Füsse tritt".


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der eine findet sich besonders schön und möchte das noch mehr hervorheben, andere finden vllt. nur wenige Partien an sich schön und heben diese eben auch hervor während andere keinerlei Eitelkeiten aufzeigen und quasi von der Dusche aus in die Klamotten springen - spricht nichts dagegen solange man anderen nicht "auf die Füsse tritt".



Naja bei Frauen ist es leider oft so, dass sie mehr kaputt machen als schöner machen, wenn sie sich schminken. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja bei Frauen ist es leider oft so, dass sie mehr kaputt machen als schöner machen, wenn sie sich schminken. ^^


Das sehen diejenigen höchstwahrscheinlich anders...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2011)

Dazu kann ich nur eine Werbung für ein Pflegemittel paraphrasieren:

"Mit ein bisschen Farbe für mehr natürlichen Teint"

Ich glaube das sagt schon einiges oder?


----------



## Laxera (21. Juli 2011)

und noch eine frage ^^ - passt so "schön" hier rein:

warum enthaaren sich frauen meist wo sie können (ausser halt auf dem kopf), finden aber männer mit brusthaaren, haarigen beinen und bärten toll?....finde des bizarr (und solche 60er und 70er jahre "sean connery und roger moore" haare (also brust und so) eklig) nur um es mal so zu sagen (stehe mit haaren am körper ein wenig auf kriegsfuss d.h. die sind net notwendig und stören oft auch (wenn man sie z.B. auf den händen/fingern und da wo sie fast jeden stören, nämlich unter den achseln, hat - was aber immer noch net heißt das ich jetzt anfangen würde bzw. werde mir die beine zu rasieren, meinen torso zu rasieren (ausser achselhaare, die müssen weg, weil eklig) oder sonstiges...)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Oha in welche Richtung geht die Diskussion denn jetzt ?  

Ich musste mir früher mal ein Bein fast komplett rasieren, weil ich ne Wette verloren hatte. Das war sowas von eklig ohne Haare. 

Zum Thema: Ich hab keinen übermäßigen Haarwuchs, mein 3 Tage Bart hab ich auch immer erst nach 6-7 Tagen  Meistens lass ich den dann auch noch ein bissl wachsen. Arme und Beine macht man als Mann eigentlich sowieso nicht, Brust... joa wenns nötig ist. Rücken hab ich eh keine, daher. (Und ja, ich bin fast 20 ^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und noch eine frage ^^ - passt so "schön" hier rein:
> 
> warum enthaaren sich frauen meist wo sie können (ausser halt auf dem kopf), finden aber männer mit brusthaaren, haarigen beinen und bärten toll?....finde des bizarr (und solche 60er und 70er jahre "sean connery und roger moore" haare (also brust und so) eklig) nur um es mal so zu sagen (stehe mit haaren am körper ein wenig auf kriegsfuss d.h. die sind net notwendig und stören oft auch (wenn man sie z.B. auf den händen/fingern und da wo sie fast jeden stören, nämlich unter den achseln, hat - was aber immer noch net heißt das ich jetzt anfangen würde bzw. werde mir die beine zu rasieren, meinen torso zu rasieren (ausser achselhaare, die müssen weg, weil eklig) oder sonstiges...)
> 
> mfg LAX



Ich denke nicht daran, mir meine Brust, Beine, Rücken oder Arme zu rasieren, sogar im Gesicht lauf ich immer mit Dreitage-Bart rum. Ist mir viel zu viel Arbeit. Außerdem hab ich eh überall Narben, da ist ein dichtes Fell nicht übel.


----------



## Legendary (21. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> und noch eine frage ^^ - passt so "schön" hier rein:
> 
> warum enthaaren sich frauen meist wo sie können (ausser halt auf dem kopf), finden aber männer mit brusthaaren, haarigen beinen und bärten toll?....finde des bizarr (und solche 60er und 70er jahre "sean connery und roger moore" haare (also brust und so) eklig) nur um es mal so zu sagen (stehe mit haaren am körper ein wenig auf kriegsfuss d.h. die sind net notwendig und stören oft auch (wenn man sie z.B. auf den händen/fingern und da wo sie fast jeden stören, nämlich unter den achseln, hat - was aber immer noch net heißt das ich jetzt anfangen würde bzw. werde mir die beine zu rasieren, meinen torso zu rasieren (ausser achselhaare, die müssen weg, weil eklig) oder sonstiges...)
> 
> mfg LAX



Könntest du endlich mit den scheiß Klammern aufhören, dein Text wird dadurch irgendwie unlesbar und unnötig anstrengend, danke!   


Und zum Thema: ich erwarte auch von meiner Freundin, dass sie sich überall rasiert. Es gibt nix widerlicheres als Frauen mit Beinhaaren, einfach nur...mir wird schlecht.    Dafür hab ich auch fast keine Haare am Körper, war schon immer so, bin kein Typ der viele Haare bekommt. Mein Ziegenbart reicht mir eigentlich im Gesicht, ansonsten hab ich eher ne Matte aufm Kopp aber die mag ich ja.


----------



## Laxera (21. Juli 2011)

- finde jetzt haare (also am körper auch im intim-bereich und an den beinen etc.) nicht so toll wie schon gesagt, aber ich würde kein mädchen dazu zwingen sich die beine zu rasieren. (finde es unnötig, auch wenn es vll modern und chic und IN ist....aber wenn die das "von selbst" machen dann werde ich auch net drängen das auf zu geben...d.h. ich hab nix dagegen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juli 2011)

Naja ich bin der Meinung es gibt ein Grundprogramm dass auch Mann fahren sollte.
2 mal am Tag bis alle 2 Tage duschen, alle paar Tage mal rasieren, alle paar Wochen mal zum Friseur.
Und von Selbstverständlichkeiten wie Zähneputzen und Waschen und Nägel schneiden sollte man wohl nich reden^^

Für mich kommt da noch Haargel und ab und an Feuchtigkeitscreme zu.

Von Sixpacks halte ich weder bei Frauen noch bei Männern was und lieber etwas weicher zum ankuscheln, als eine hagere Zicke


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, bei mir isses so: Ich geh so gut wie NIE aus dem Haus, ohne vorher Geduscht zu haben. Wenn es sein muss, Dusch ich auch 2 oder 3 mal am Tag. Am morgen z.b. , bevor ich in die Schule gehe, gehe ich Duschen, dannach werden Zähne geputzt. (Gleichzeitig find ich Doof. ;_Jenachdem, was ich noch vor habe(und wie brütal Warm es ist/war/wird), wird eventuell nochmal geduscht (Da ich ein viel Schwitzer bin). Rasieren: Beine und Arme(Unter den Armen ist natürlich Pflicht) eigentlich nicht (mein Vater macht das z.b. [Zumindest die Beine] ich nicht), Brust/Bauch Ab und Zu, jenachdem obs mich grade Stört. Im unteren Bereich ist bei mir eig Pflicht, bin nicht so der Fan vom Dschungel da Unten. Wenns zu viel ist heißts: KILL IT WITH FIRE!. Im Gesicht bin ich auch lieber Rasiert, jedoch hab ich auch nicht sooo einen br00talen Bartwuchs, (bis jetzt zumindest kann ja noch kommen) dass ich mich alle 2-3 Tage rasieren müsste. Wenn ich richtigen Bartwuchs habe und der Bart dann gut aussieht, würde ich ihn behalten, aber so erstmal ohne, denn dass, was da am Wachsen ist, stört mich, einfach weils kein "richtiger" Bart ist. ^.^

Von Make-Up kann Man(n) halten, was man will. Ich mags auch lieber natürlich. Sowas wie Wimpern zeug oder so okay, vll auch noch ein bisschen im Gesicht, aber so eine 20cm schicht ist dann doch...büah. Lippenstift kommt drauf an, auch da mag ich es, genau wie bei den Nägeln, lieber Natürlich. 

Fingernägel/Fußnäge Schneide und Feile ich (als Junge *g*) auch. Mir gefällts einfach nicht wenn die irgendwie gerissen sind, Kanten, Ecken usw haben. Kratzt und fühlt sich nicht toll an. Da Feil ich sie doch lieber.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht daran, mir meine Brust, Beine, Rücken oder Arme zu rasieren, sogar im Gesicht lauf ich immer mit Dreitage-Bart rum. Ist mir viel zu viel Arbeit. Außerdem hab ich eh überall Narben, da ist ein dichtes Fell nicht übel.


 
 Hab jetzt auch wieder 3 Tage Bart übrigens 




Laxera schrieb:


> und noch eine frage ^^ - passt so "schön" hier rein:
> 
> warum enthaaren sich frauen meist wo sie können (ausser halt auf dem kopf), finden aber männer mit brusthaaren, haarigen beinen und bärten toll?....finde des bizarr (und solche 60er und 70er jahre "sean connery und roger moore" haare (also brust und so) eklig) nur um es mal so zu sagen (stehe mit haaren am körper ein wenig auf kriegsfuss d.h. die sind net notwendig und stören oft auch (wenn man sie z.B. auf den händen/fingern und da wo sie fast jeden stören, nämlich unter den achseln, hat - was aber immer noch net heißt das ich jetzt anfangen würde bzw. werde mir die beine zu rasieren, meinen torso zu rasieren (ausser achselhaare, die müssen weg, weil eklig) oder sonstiges...)
> 
> mfg LAX


 
 Genau das ist es ja, was ich auch angesprochen hatte.
 Eigentlich merkwürdig, dass es manche Leute als "eklig" empfinden, obwohl es das natürlichste von der Welt ist.

 Für mich ist das Argument aber am wichtigsten, dass es mich vom persönlichen Gefühl her männlich macht. Diese glattrasierten Männer sind in meinen Augen schon fast keine richtigen Männer mehr. Das ist aber meine rein subjektive Sichtweise. ^^

 Vermutlich finden es die jungen Leute von heute eher "eklig", weil sie es nicht anders kennen, wie es in den Medien überall propagiert wird: Bis zum letzten Haar glattrasiert, geradezu schmierig einseitig. 




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und zum Thema: ich erwarte auch von meiner Freundin, dass sie sich überall rasiert. Es gibt nix widerlicheres als Frauen mit Beinhaaren, einfach nur...mir wird schlecht.  Dafür hab ich auch fast keine Haare am Körper, war schon immer so, bin kein Typ der viele Haare bekommt. Mein Ziegenbart reicht mir eigentlich im Gesicht, ansonsten hab ich eher ne Matte aufm Kopp aber die mag ich ja.



Da stimme ich dir eigentlich zu, denn bei Frauen finde ich es z.B. weiblicher, wenn sie nur gering behaart ist (generell, nicht auf bestimmte Körperzonen bezogen). Bei Männer wie gesagt eher no-go...
Ob man das "erwarten" kann, ist wieder eine sehr schwierige Frage.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2011)

Schön wäre es, wenn die Klammersätze telweise wenigstens ein Ende hätten...


Also ich persönlich empfinde für mich die Rasur als selbstverständlich. Ich find es bei anderen Frauen auch hässlich, wenn ich die Beinhaare, die Achselhaare oder im Schwimmbad.... Lassen wir das. 

Bei Männern hingegen finde ich Körperbehaarung bis zu einem gewissen Grad völlig akzeptabel und auch attraktiv. Ich möcht schließlich nicht mit einem kleinen Bubi was anfangen, sondern mit einem Mann. Wenn es allerdings wirklich übermäßig ist, finde ich es dann auch nicht mehr schön. Ich kann mich noch an einen Mann erinnern, der uns vorm Central Park in NYC über'n Weg gelaufen ist. Nur Shorts an und am Joggen gewesen, soweit nicht schlimm. Allerdings hat man bei dem vor lauter Brust-, Rücken- und Armbehaarung kaum noch Haut gesehen. Das finde ich dann schon weniger schön. Von daher gilt: Ich hab nix gegen behaarte Männer, nur zu behaart sollten sie nicht sein.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> 1. Für Mädels zu beantworten: Was ist euer männliches Schönheits-Ideal (nein keine Brad Pitt Bildchen posten bitte....kann den Typen net ausstehen (seine Filme ok, er persönlich? - nope!))




also erstmal eins vorweg:wenn du ne neutrale umfrage stellst um etwas herauszufinden,dann kannst du nicht gleich im ersten satz deine persönliche meinung einfliessen lassen,indem du schreibts,aber bitte keine brad pitt bildchen posten...wenn das nun der geschmack von vielen frauen ist,warum, sollten sie das nicht tun?nur weil du ihn nich magst?ist doch irgednwie blöd oder?...da brad pitt nun nachweislich über jahre ein schönheitsideal für frauen ist,wirst du halt oft genau diesen typus hier beschrieben bekommen,ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht...
das wäre das gleiche als wenn du fragen würdest:schreibt mal euer lieblingsauto auf,aber kein BMW.der ist nämlich richtig scheisse.den find ich total bekloppt...verstehste?

gleichzeitig kannst du mit deinen zusatzfragen ob körperbehaarung bei männern toll ist oder nicht auf beispielsweise 50 % bestätigung kommen und auf 50 % ablehnung stoßen...denn zum Glück(!) hat jeder mensch seinen eigenen geschmack.da wirst du bei 30 befragten wahrscheinlich 30 unterschiedliche vorlieben und wünsche erfahren...

es gibt bestimmte schönheitsideale,die bei vielen frauen(wie z.B.brad pitt) und männern(wie z.B. Angelina Jolie) genau dem entspricht wie sie sich den perfekten Mann/perfekte Frau vorstellen.trotzdem sind es viele kleine dinge,die einen menschen für den anderen erst interessant und liebenswert machen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Angelina Jolie ist wohl schon lange kein Schönheitsideal mehr... dann wohl eher die Megan 

Allerdings WÜRDE ICH nicht nach diesem Schönheitsideal gehen bzw Frauen nach diesem suchen.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Angelina Jolie ist wohl schon lange kein Schönheitsideal mehr... dann wohl eher die Megan
> 
> Allerdings WÜRDE ICH nicht nach diesem Schönheitsideal gehen bzw Frauen nach diesem suchen.



Naja Megan Fox in Transformers 1 und 2 fand ich zwar auch hübscher als die Blonde jetzt in Teil 3, aber irgendwo hatten wir das Thema schonmal, dass mittlerweile irgendwie beide ziemlich gammelig aussehen durch die viele Schminke und Co. ... das Business macht einen warscheinlich auch fertig.


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

Ich lege selbst viel Wert auf Körpflege und Hygiene, finde aber, dass man es auch übertreiben kann. 

Dekorative Kosmetik ist ganz nett, um seine Vorzüge zu betonen, aber Frauen, die ungeschminkt nicht mal den Müll raustragen, kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Ich selbst schminke mich ganz gerne, wenn ich Abends weggehe und bei Shootings komme ich auch nicht drum herum, aber privat verzichte ich auf Makeup. 
Mehr als Wimperntusche oder hier und da etwas Eyeliner benutze ich so gut wie gar nicht. Glücklicherweise habe ich reine Haut, so dass ich kein dickes Makeup und Puder brauche. 

Trotzdem macht es Spaß, sich für besondere Gelegenheiten mal so richtig aufzurüschen.

Bei Männern sehe ich es auch nicht so eng. Natürlich sollten sie gepflegt sein und sich regelmäßig waschen, aber wenn ein Mann sich das Bad mit Cremes und Kosmetika voll stellt, finde ich das etwas seltsam. Gebräunte, durchtrainierte, metrosexuelle Schönlinge mit rasierten Beinen gehen in meinen Augen gar nicht, ich mag es lieber gemütlich. Zwar stehe ich auch nicht unbedingt auf Übergewicht, aber lieber ein paar Pfund zu viel, als den ganzen Tag im Fitnesscenter zu verbringen.


----------



## Lakor (22. Juli 2011)

Ich denke man sollte alles nicht übertreiben.

Denke die meisten Menschen stehen auf ein gepflegtes äußeres, aber damit meine ich auch wirklich gepflegt im Sinne des Wortes. Es sollte doch wirklich nicht übertrieben sein in Puncto Schminke oder Ähnlichem.

Ich denke kaum jemand befürwortet es, wenn der Partner sich nur alle 3 Tage duscht und die Kleidung wechselt, bzw nie einen Rasierer/Friseur gesehen hat.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe zu dass ich pro Tag ein bis zwei mal Duschen gehe (wenn ich nach dem Arbeiten oder Sport noch weg gehe, dann auch 2 mal) und dass ich auch schon angebracht rieche. Das ist so ein Punkt welcher mir wichtig ist, dass ich nicht stinke, und meine Partnerin im besten Fall auch nicht.

Was enthaaren angeht, sag ich mal jein. Klar, Frauen sollte meinem Ideal nach schon enthaart sein, wenn das Bein mal wieder anfängt zu stoppeln ist das kein Thema für mich, aber es sollte dann doch relativ schnell auch wieder behoben werden xD. 
Bei Männern sehe ich das persönlich anders, da sollte es nicht vollkommen "glatt" sein, denn ich denke ein paar Brusthaare gehören zum Mann dazu. Die Beine sollte eigentlich auch so bleiben wie sie sind (Atavismen ausgeschlossen^^). Aber auch beim Mann sollte es nicht überall "sprießen", mann (!) muss auch drauf achten, dass es nicht zu viel wird^^.


----------



## Laxera (23. Juli 2011)

@deanne: bist du model? (weil du was von shootings meintest)

hm....meine klammern stören also? - lol ^^.....schreibe halt gerne sehr schnell (10 finger) und wenn die gedanken am "fließen" sind, dann kann es vorkommen das sie durcheinandern sind und ich versuche halt dann durch klammern und andere satz-zeichen ein wenig zu sortieren....

zurück zum thema:

zu waschen und duschen muss ich sagen, das ich das genauso sehe wie die meisten hier d.h. ich dusche jeden morgen wenn ich aufstehe (ausser es ist sonntag und ich weiß: du gehst heute nicht weg, dann kann es sein das ich mal nen tag rum-gammle....) und zum teil auch nochmal, wenn ich nen termin habe oder abends aus gehe (an manchen tagen komme ich dann auf 3 mal oder so...also morgens, dann bevor ich nen termin habe (wenn der z.B. nachmittags ist) und halt bevor ich abends weg gehe)

zum thema klamotten:

sie sollte schön aussehen, auf mode lege ich wenig bis gar keinen wert (hasse diese "trendsetter" die jeden scheiß mit machen!) und in passender größe sein (bauch der raus guckt geht gar nicht, genauso wie es nicht passt wenn sich ne sache spannt oder man nicht sitzen kann weil die hose zu eng ist oder dann platzen würde)

zu rasieren:

am körper entferne ich rücken-, brust- und handhaare (und nat. die unter den achseln) und im gesicht habe ich meist nen 3-tage-bart (der aber weg kommt wenn ich wichtige termine etc. habe, sieht ohne einfach besser aus)

zu friseur:

müsste ich mal wieder (habe recht lange haare für nen mann und war schon lange nimmer) und ich denke man soll, wenn man eine wirklich gute frisur gefunden hat, die einem steht auch schauen, das man diese "halten" kann d.h. dann zum haareschneiden wenn es anfängt schlecht aus zu sehen


sonstige körperpflege:

naja was halt nötig ist (wenn trockene haut, dann vll eincremen und so) aber nicht 10000 döschen und tübchen mit creme daheim haben (das regt mich bei meiner stiefmum schon auf, genau wie ihr schmuck (die hat viel davon und kauft immer noch mehr....))

zu "angelina jolie" und "brad pitt":

ich wollte nicht sein aussehen ausschließen, sondern nur verhindern das solche postings mit nur einem bild von schauspieler XYZ kommen....frauen sollten hier eine beschreibung abgeben (!) keine bildchen eben

und angelina: naja sieht net schlecht aus, ist aber bei mir nicht miss "perfekt", da stehe ich eher auf: Ellen Page (spielt shadowcat in X-Men: The last Stand) oder Amanda Tapping (Samantha Carter aus stargate: SG-1 und Stargate: Atlantis)

zu "frauen sollten ohne haare sein":

mag in manchen bereichen von vorteil sein (und ja das ist ne anspielung - will mein posting aber jugendfrei lassen und belasse es deshalb dabei - sollte auch so verstanden werden) aber sonst ist mir das relativ schnuppe....oder anders gesagt:

Mir scheiß egal

so....das dürfte alles gewesen sein, damit geh ich mall paar themen weiter (mal sehen was sich heute so im forum getan hat 

mfg LAX
ps: und noch ne frage wenn ich das hier so lese: was haltet ihr von schmuck aller art d.h. was ist ok, was ist übertrieben und wieviel davon braucht man als frau/mann und was haltet ihr von body-art aller art (vom piercing bis zum tattoo und zum nasenring etc.)?


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Was Schmuck angeht: Ich trage keinen außer mein Piercing in der Unterlippe sowie meinen Ohrring rechts oben im Knorpel. Ich hab dazu noch links ein Ohrloch, rechts zwei von der Sorte und suche im Moment immer mal wieder in Geschäften nach was, was ich dauerhaft im zweiten rechts drinlassen kann, weil ich meine beiden Eidechsen eine nach der anderen vor ner Weile verloren hab.

Bis vor ca. drei Jahren hab ich immer ne Kette angehabt aus England, die dann leider kaputt gegangen ist. Das war so ne... Meeresgesteins-Wasweißich-Kette, also kein Goldkettchen oder sowas. Außerdem hab ich noch ein Armband geschenkt bekommen, noch zu meiner Schulzeit, was ich auch dauerhaft an hatte. Hatte mir mal ne Freundin vom Türkeiurlaub mitgebracht. Der Knoten ging gar nicht mehr auf - was dem Armband leider auch zum Verhängnis wurde. Als ich mein Klinikpraktikum für den Rettungsassistenten frohen Mutes antrat, bat man mich mehr oder minder freundlich auf der Station, dass ich es abnehmen solle. Dass ich die Handschuhe drüber ziehen konnte wie andere über ihren Ehering, war da egal. Das Ding musste ab und fertig - da ich den Knoten nicht aufbekommen habe, musste ich es aufschneiden. Von nem Anästhesiepfleger im OP wurde ich mal gefragt, warum ich so nen weißen Strich ums Handgelenk habe (zwei Wochen später), ich hab's ihm erklärt und er hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt - nicht mal im OP meckern die, wenn man den Handschuh drüberzieht, aber auf ner Normalstation... Klasse oO

Aber ich schweife ab - wie gesagt, ich bin nicht so der Schmuckträger. Wenn ich mal Schmuck habe, dann sind es recht unauffällige Sachen, wie das Armband mit Plastikperlen dran oder das Gesteinskettchen. Eben einfach etwas mit persönlicher Erinnerung.

Was ich echt nicht ab kann sind Ringe. Hab ich noch nie gemocht, hab da immer das Gefühl, das schränkt mich in meiner Bewegung der Finger ein. 

Tattoos hingegen finde ich, sofern sie eine persönliche Bedeutung haben und nicht über den halben Körper gehen, ganz ansprechend. So ein "Arschgeweih" oder ein Tribal auf dem Oberarm stoßen mich aber eher ab. Ich spiel auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken an ein Tattoo und hab auch ein paar Wunschmotive mit persönlichem Bezug, bin mir aber über die Stelle, Größe etc. noch nicht ganz sicher. Wobei das natürlich auch nicht die auffälligste Stelle sein darf, weil das in meinem Beruf immer noch nicht gerne gesehen wird.

Ich find es nicht hübsch, wenn man mit Schmuck überladen ist. Riesenklunker an den Fingern oder um den Hals find ich meistens lächerlich. Bei Männern sowieso. Gegen Schmuck in Maßen hab ich absolut nichts. Was Piercings angeht - solange sie zu einem passen, find ich die hübsch. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sich gar nicht darüber im Klaren zu sein scheinen, wie sie ohne und mit Piercing wirken.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

Arschgeweih Tattoos finde ich auch total ätzend. Eine Freundin von mir hat eins unterm Nacken und eins direkt überm Arsch.

Total deppert der Schlampenstempel. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte gerne ein Tattoo, am liebsten auf den Unterarmen oder auf der Schulter. Ansonsten trage ich keinen Schmuck, nur eine Kette mit einem Kreuz. Nicht, dass es ein religiöses Symbol für mich wäre... einfach so halt.


----------



## Laxera (24. Juli 2011)

hm....piercings mag ich eigentlich gar net  - mit wenigen ausnahmen z.B. ein nasen-knopf (also was kleines) mit nem steinchen drin bei bei mädels

was ich überhaupt net ab kann sind bauchnabel-piercings, zungen-piercings, nasenringe (sind wir kühe oder wie?), intim piercings (eklig IMHO) und piercings allg. im gesicht (man sieht ohne besser aus IMHO)

mit ohrringen habe ich es jetzt auch net so (ok, kleine, die kaum auffallen find ich schon schön, aber diese riesen dinger die manche mädels tragen find ich net schön)

schmuck allgemein ist schon ok, wenn sparsam benutzt 

armbänder, ringe, uhren und kettchen sind ok, sofern man net tonnenweise das zeug trägt (d.h. 2 ketten und mehr, 5 armbändern an jedem arm, mehr als ein ring pro hand etc.)

was ich verstehen kann ist wenn jemand eine uhr trägt (besitze selbt nen paar davon, das reicht von "kann man jeden tag tragen" zu "passt sehr gut zu nem anzug"....aber dann sind "mehrere" immer noch net 10 oder so, sondern im moment 3 stück...soll heißen: hält sich in grenzen)

tattoos find ich schön, zumindest, wenn man net

a) den ganzen körper zu pflastert

b) wenn es nicht im gesicht ist

c) wenn man es verdecken kann, wenn man formale kleidung trägt (z.B. wenn man immer noch in einer bank arbeiten kann, weil das hemd bzw. der anzug das tattoo verdeckt)

d) wenn es was persönliches ist bzw. wenn es gut ausschaut 

e) ich hab auch nix gegen "tramp-stamps" (also das was wir deutsch labernden als "arschgeweih" bezeichnen), auch wenn ich drauf verzichten kann (muss zum teil auch zu dem mädel passen d.h. ein schlankes gut aussehendes mädel kann sowas tragen, aber eine die fett ist und aussieht als wenn man sie mit druckluft in ihre klamotten geschossen hätte (weil oben das fett rausquillt) da verzichte ich drauf, vor allem finde ich das dann eh schlimm genug wenn bauchfrei rumgelaufen wird, wenn man damit bei anderen augenkrebs verursacht!)

mfg LAX
ps: und schon wieder eine neue frage  ^^ (nerv ich? ^^): was haltet ihr von bauchfrei bzw. wie haltet ihr es mit mode (d.h. modisch aussehen um jeden preis?) und rennt ihr auch in klamotten rum die net zum wetter, der jahreszeit oder beidem passen, nur weil es ja angeblich so schön sei (z.B. bauchfrei mitten im winter?)?


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2011)

> ..aber eine die fett ist und aussieht als wenn man sie mit druckluft in ihre klamotten geschossen hätte (weil oben das fett rausquillt) da verzichte ich drauf, vor allem finde ich das dann eh schlimm genug wenn bauchfrei rumgelaufen wird, wenn man damit bei anderen augenkrebs verursacht!



Hier sieht man deine geistliche Behinderung. Sieht auch kacke aus wie die schon aus den Ohren quillt.
Leben und leben lassen. Soll doch jeder so rumlaufen wie er will und sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, machst du dir eindeutig zu viele Gedanken über das Aussehen anderer.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> habe gerade Antenne Bayern gehört und die haben ne umfrage (am vormittag - wo normal nur hausfrauen zeit für sowas haben (ja ist ein vorurteil, ich weiß, aber in dem fall vll berechtigt, da kaum wer während der arbeitszeit privat im internet sein wird um bei sowas mit zu machen) zuhören)
> 
> ...



Nunja kommt immer auf die entsprechende Person an, ich bin demnach also "Ultra-Abartig". 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich doch äußerst Eitel bin, denke ich. 
Wenn ich z.B. Spät dran bin, mache ich mir trotzdem noch die Haare und Co, 
völlig egal ob ich dann eine Stunde zu Spät zur Arbeit oder sonstwohin komme. (Das sowas eigentlich nicht in Ordnung ist, weiß ich auch, ist gewissermaßen eine Macke von mir). 
Also mit Duschen, Rasieren, Haare Fönen, usw.., brauch ich schon gut und gerne 2 Std. Wenn ich auch noch vor habe, Feiern zu gehen, und ich mich z.B. für 20 Uhr verabredet habe, fange ich gegen 16 Uhr an, mich fertig zu machen, und selbst da bin ich manchmal zu lahm und überziehe ne halbe Stunde, (komplett mit Telefonbasierten Entschuldigungen und so). 

Schon alleine "Haare Waschen" und "trocken bekommen" dauert locker eine Stunde bei mir, ohne Fön, sind die nach 3-4 Std. noch immer nicht komplett trocken. Hinzu kommt, dass ich Naturwellen habe, und daher bei allem was über "den Müll rausbringen" hinausgeht kommen nochmal 10 Minuten Glätteisen-Fetischismus hinzu. In der Regel versuche ich also mein haar-Pflege-Programm an Wochenenden zu erledigen, weil man Werktags oft nicht die Zeit hat. 

Allerdings sollte ich dazu auch erwähnen, ich habe seeehr lange Haare, die mir fast bis zum Gürtel gehen, und eine Haarmenge und dichte, um die mich viele Frauen schon beneidet hatten, (ich gar dadurch schon die ein oder andere Freundin bekam, weil man ins Gespräch kommt, wenn die in einem Club anfangen, an deinen Haaren rumzufummeln. 

Hinzufügen sollte ich noch, dass ich bisher nicht eine Freundin hatte, die "länger" im Bad brauchte als ich, (außer sie macht so 'nen Bade und Welness Sonntag, aber davon kannte ich auch nur eine die so tickte. Viele von denen haben mich schon scherzhaft damit aufgezogen, ich wäre schlimmer als jedes Weib.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hier sieht man deine geistliche Behinderung. Sieht auch kacke aus wie die schon aus den Ohren quillt.
> Leben und leben lassen. Soll doch jeder so rumlaufen wie er will und sich wohl fühlt.



Interessant, wie inflationär du mit dem Begriff "Behinderung" umgehst.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Ist wohl meine Behinderung


----------



## Hubautz (26. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich eine geistliche Behinderung? So etwas wie ein religiöser Defekt?


----------



## xsynasto (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich sehe es auch nicht allzu übertrieben.
Man sollte ein gepflegtes Äußeres haben und nivht verdreckt herum laufen. Auch ist mir egal, welchen Kleidungsstil Personen haben, solange sie nicht wie durch den A**** gezogen aussehen.

Ich denke dieser Song bringt meine Meinung gut zur Geltung ->Klick hier!


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich eine geistliche Behinderung? So etwas wie ein religiöser Defekt?



Der war gut


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

Aber was wiederum ist dann ein religiöser Defekt? Je nach Auslegungssache...


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber was wiederum ist dann ein religiöser Defekt? Je nach Auslegungssache...



Hubautz Kommentar war insofern eine witzige Anspielung, weil die korrekte Formulierung wäre "ge*istige* Behinderung" und nicht "ge*istliche* Behinderung".
Letzteres erinnert irgendwie einen "religiösen Defekt", wobei natürlich auch das etwas ist, was es nicht wirklich gibt


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar  

Nur.. ich kannte mal eine Dame.. die hat meine Firmgruppe geleitet... die sprach tatsächlich von einer geistlichen Behinderung. All jene, die nicht an Gott und Christus glauben können, seien geistlich behindert. -.-" ich msuste mich echt zurückhalten, nicht anfangen zu diskutieren...


Ähem, bevor es hier zu sehr OT wird, geb ich mal meinen Senf zum Thema.

Ich bin obwohl weiblich alles andere als eitel. Wobei ich abgrenze. Zwishcen Zuhause, wo ich oft und gerne in Gammelklamotten rumgammle, einfach nur, weil mich eh keiner sieht außer mir, und mir wärs auch egal wenn ich nackt rumlaufe weil halt und so. mÖffentlichkeit... wenn ich jetzt nur einkaufen fahre, vorzugsweise gemütliche Klamotten, die nicht aussehen als seien sie aus dem mistkübel gefischt, weil ich da drei Kilometer mit dem Rad strampeln darf xD Schule bzw bald Beruf... AUch da ist mir die Gemütlichkeit wichtig, weil ich ja acht stunden pro Tag darin rumlaufen muss. Aber man sollte sich sehen lassen können. Damit meine ich nicht die neusten Modeerscheinungen, sondern einfach etwas, das zusammenpasst. Vorzugweise schlicht. Es laufen genug Frauen als Schlampen gekleidet herum (sorry, aber ist so *hust+) da muss ich nicht mitmachen, das überlasse ich denen ^^ 

Schminken tue ich mich eigentlich nicht, es sei denn, meine Haut wird mir zu unrein, dann kommt etas Puder drauf. Für alles andere fehlte mir bisher in der Früh die Zeit, mal sehen obs im Beruf besser wird. Ansonsten nur zum Ausgehen,w as selten genug ist, da mach ich mich auch gerne mal etwas schicker. Brauche aber auch höchstens eine Stunde - baden tue ich etwas länger vorher, da ich meine Haare nicht föhne und die auch ein Weilchen brauchen zum trocknen wegen Länge und Dichte ^^ So Sachen wie Glätteisen oder Lockenstab sind nichts für mich. Ich mag meine Naturwelle. 

Rasieren.... ähem. Mich persönlcih stören Haare auf den Beinen bei mir nicht, solange es nur ich bin, die sie sieht. In einer Beziehung wäre es anders, ebenso im Sommer,wenn ich baden gehe oder sonst was. Dunkle Haare auf hellen Beinen schauen einfach seltsam aus, das mag ich nicht *g* Unter den Achseln sowieso, die Arme nicht, da bin ich mit hellen Haaren gesegnet. Im Schambereich ist es meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg hygienischer, rasiert zu sein. (Dass da alle so drumherum reden. xD) 


Schmuck tragen.. hm. ICh hab ein Armband am rechten Arm, Lederarmband, das trage ich eigentlich immer. Weil halt.. weil. Ein Ring am linken Ringfinger, der ist IMMER da, ohne fühle ihc mich nackt. Ein Ohrstecker, ein Ohrring. Eine Kette, die einen persönlichen Wert für mich hat. Das wars eigentlich. Körperschmuck sonst habe ich keinen, wobei ich über ein Tattoo nachdenke (nein, kein Arschgeweih. Wems gefällt,s chön, ich brauchs nicht. ^^) 

Ich glaub das wars? oo


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hubautz Kommentar war insofern eine witzige Anspielung, weil die korrekte Formulierung wäre "ge*istige* Behinderung" und nicht "ge*istliche* Behinderung".
> Letzteres erinnert irgendwie einen "religiösen Defekt", wobei natürlich auch das etwas ist, was es nicht wirklich gibt



Ok, den nehm ich auf mich. Aber ändert nichts daran was ich damit aussagen wollte!  Und ihr seid gerade das beste Beispiel wie eitel man sein kann! Alle böse!
Hoffentlich hat Euch diesen Belehrungstrieb mit geistlicher geistiger Vollkommenheit erfüllt!


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

WIR sind gerade das beste Beispiel? oO KÖnntest du das bitte begründen? So komme ich mir als absolut uneitle Person nämlich gerade gelinde gesagt verarscht vor. 


Und geistige Behinderung ist kein Ausdruck, mit dem man um sich werfen sollte. Jemand, der ivel auf Äußerlichkeiten achtet, mag Prioritäten haben,d ie Leute wie ich vielleicht überhaupt nicht verstehen,aber deswegen ist er nicht behindert. Behinderung ist eine Krankheit. Eitelkeit ist nur ein kleines Übel.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juli 2011)

Ich achte mich auf das äussere meiner Mitmenschen.
Auffallen tun sie mir aber nur wenn sie wirklich gut oder grotten schlecht gekleidet sind.
Ansonsten nehme ich sie zwar wahr, aber sie hinterlassen keine bleibenden erinnerungen.

Das schönheitsideal das mittlerweile repräsentiert wird durch magere models etc. finde ich daneben. ich stehe zwar auf schlanke frauen aber dass ist krank. Auch habe ich ein echtes problem damit, dass es heut zu tage musikvideos gibt, die einem softporno in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ok, den nehm ich auf mich. Aber ändert nichts daran was ich damit aussagen wollte!  Und ihr seid gerade das beste Beispiel wie eitel man sein kann! Alle böse!
> Hoffentlich hat Euch diesen Belehrungstrieb mit geistlicher geistiger Vollkommenheit erfüllt!



Naja böse, aber vllt. waren wir in dem Fall einfach Rechtschreibflamer 
Schande über unser Haupt!


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> WIR sind gerade das beste Beispiel? oO KÖnntest du das bitte begründen? So komme ich mir als absolut uneitle Person nämlich gerade gelinde gesagt verarscht vor.
> 
> 
> Und geistige Behinderung ist kein Ausdruck, mit dem man um sich werfen sollte. Jemand, der ivel auf Äußerlichkeiten achtet, mag Prioritäten haben,d ie Leute wie ich vielleicht überhaupt nicht verstehen,aber deswegen ist er nicht behindert. Behinderung ist eine Krankheit. Eitelkeit ist nur ein kleines Übel.



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Eitel?
Schon nur das du dir mein Bockmist den ich schreibe so zu Herzen nimmst weist ein bisschen darauf hin.
Eitelkeit besteht ja nicht nur von dem eigenen Persönlichkeitsbild.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juli 2011)

Ich achte auf das äußere meiner Mitmenschen. Jedenfalls würde ich lügen wenn ich sagen würde das mir das Äußere Anderer nicht sofort auch einen ersten Eindruck/Urteil verschaffen würde. Bestes Beispiel sind wohl fettige Haare, Ed Hardy Shirts oder extrem unvorteilhaft gekleidete Menschen. 
Ob ich selber eitel bin kann ich schlecht einschätzen, ich würde sagen das ichs eher nicht bin. Ich brauche jedenfalls kaum mehr als 5 Minuten im Bad morgens (mit duschen) und zieh an was mir grade passt - ich benutze auch nie Parfum oder ähnliches. Körperpflege ist mir allerdings wichtig, ich dusche eigentlich jeden Tag, putze mir meine Zähne (ich hasse es wenn mich jemand volllabert und der Mundgeruch hat) und trage frische Klamotten - allerdings renn ich meist mit 3-Tage-Bart rum weil ich zu faul bin mich zu rasieren und meine Hosen sehen auch manchmal sehr nach Grunch aus 

Das von den Medien suggerierte Schönheitsideal ist nicht unbedingt mein Ding, war aber auch nie wirklich representativ für mich. Ich glaube aber auch das dies' für sogut wie alle gilt - die wenigsten stehen auf typische Models.


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Eitel?
> Schon nur das du dir mein Bockmist den ich schreibe so zu Herzen nimmst weist ein bisschen darauf hin.
> Eitelkeit besteht ja nicht nur von dem eigenen Persönlichkeitsbild.



Klar sind wir alle ein bisschen eitel, aber in deinem Fall kam das Geschriebene etwas beleidigend rüber. Das ist es, was mich aufgeregt hat, und nichts anderes. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich bin obwohl weiblich alles andere als eitel. Wobei ich abgrenze. Zwishcen Zuhause, wo ich oft und gerne in Gammelklamotten rumgammle
> *geht mir genauso.gerade im sommer trage ich zu hause stets adidas-turnhose udn t-shirt,weil ich als fussballer geboren wurde...wenn ich von der arbeit komm,kommen die arbeitsklamotten weggehängt udn turnhose mit weissen sportsocken an.meine erste aktion ist dann mit meinem lütten rausgehen udn fussball kicken,wenn ich nicht gerade zum training mussso lauf ich im sommer stets mit t-shirt,roter turnhose und samba von adidas(soll keine schleichwerbung sein,aber es gibt keine besseren fussball trunschuhe als samba) rum...wir haben zum glück hinterm haus ne schöne wiese wo man herrlich rumkicken kann.und mein lütter wartet immer schon mit ball auf mich
> 
> *Rasieren.... ähem. Mich persönlcih stören Haare auf den Beinen bei mir nicht, solange es nur ich bin, die sie sieht. In einer Beziehung wäre es anders, ebenso im Sommer,wenn ich baden gehe oder sonst was. Dunkle Haare auf hellen Beinen schauen einfach seltsam aus, das mag ich nicht *g* Unter den Achseln sowieso, die Arme nicht, da bin ich mit hellen Haaren gesegnet. Im Schambereich ist es meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg hygienischer, rasiert zu sein. (Dass da alle so drumherum reden. xD)
> ...


----------



## Perkone (26. Juli 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, als Mann, empfinde ich Frauen, welche sich zu sehr schminken und auftakeln, als unattratktiv. Warum soll man sich verschönbessern als man ist? Ich steh mehr auf natürlichkeit als auf sowas. Bei mir selber kanns auch mal sein, dass ich mich 1-2 Wochen nit rasier (Außer Oberlippe bzw rund um Amorbogen, das geht gar nich xD), sieht auch nicht blöd aus find ich.
Vom Aussehen bzw Kleidung her brauch ich auch nix, was grad "in" ist. Hab mir au scho ewig kein neues Gewand gekauft außer Schuhe, wozu? Solang ich mir selber pass, ist alles OK. Dreckiges Zeug ist natürlich nich in Ordnung, ist logisch  Aber wenn ma ne Hose oder n Shirt Löchert hat, ists au nich schlimm.

Grad diese Schönheitsideale, welche im Fernsehen/Medien gezeigt werden kann ich nicht ab. Es wird einfach viel zu viel vorgespielt, wie man auszusehen hat, wenn man respektiert/geliebt werden will....


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> @deanne: bist du model? (weil du was von shootings meintest)



Ist jetzt wieder OT, aber:

Ja, kann man so nennen. Ich mache das aber eher nebenbei, für Clothing Labels und Zeitschriften. Und da kann man sich oft nicht aussuchen, was die Visagistin einem ins Gesicht schmiert. Daher übernehme ich das auch am liebsten selbst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Grad diese Schönheitsideale, welche im Fernsehen/Medien gezeigt werden kann ich nicht ab. Es wird einfach viel zu viel vorgespielt, wie man auszusehen hat, wenn man respektiert/geliebt werden will....



Das Problem ist weniger das die irgendeinen Scheiß erzählen, sondern das unnatürlich viele den Scheiß für Wahr halten ^^

Wie ich bereits schrieb, heißt es ja schon das man "natürlicher" rüberkommt, wenn man etwas Farbe im Gesicht hat und so laufen eben auch die meisten dann rum...
Es wird einem als Natürlich hingestellt, dass man eben grundsätzlich nur topgestylt den Müll rausbringen darf und ebenso wird es auch gerne so hingestellt, dass alle die dem nicht enstprechen entweder Krank oder Totale Freaks sind oder beides (Hallo ProSieben!).


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Grad diese Schönheitsideale, welche im Fernsehen/Medien gezeigt werden kann ich nicht ab. Es wird einfach viel zu viel vorgespielt, wie man auszusehen hat, wenn man respektiert/geliebt werden will....



Word!
Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost >.<


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2011)

Man wird aber auch nicht geliebt wenn man aussieht wie ne faltige Planschkuh.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Dabei haben auch faltige Planschkühe Gefühle


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man wird aber auch nicht geliebt wenn man aussieht wie ne faltige Planschkuh.



Sehr einfach ausgedrückt, aber Recht hast du prinzipiell.

Wobei ich schon Leute gesehen hab die ausgesehen haben wie ne Karre Mist und händchen-haltend durch die Stadt geschlendert sind.
Dass sie nicht geliebt werden, ist also selbstverständlich eine sehr pauschale Aussage, nicht zuletzt mit einem Löffelchen Ironie gespeist, nehme ich doch stark an, gell? ^^

Die interessante Frage lautet doch, warum wir über die Jahre so oberflächlich geworden sind und ob irgendwann ein rückwärtstrend zu erwarten ist oder ob dieses moralisch verwerfliche Verhalten gar noch schlimmer wird.
Vor, sagen wir mal 60 Jahren, waren die Leute in ihrer Partnerwahl sicher bedeutend weniger oberflächlich wie heute - Männer wie Frauen gleichermaßen.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass es weder in Absehbarer Zeit einen Rückwärtstrend geben wird, noch dass die moralische Verwerflichkeit dieser Ansichten kollektiv erkannt werden. Höchstens vielleicht erkannt aber nicht beseitigt. ^^
Ich prangere diesbezüglich auch nicht nur an, denn es geht mir selbst zeitweilen so und ich kann diese Oberflächlichkeit nur mit Mühe beiseite schieben.


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, du musst aber auch daran denken was für 60 Jahren für Zeiten herrschten. Nämlich Krieg bzw Wiederaufbau. Zu dieser Zeit hatten die Leute schlichtweg keine Zeit, keine Kraft und keiN Geld, sich mit so etwas unwichtigem  zu befassen (die reichen mal ausgenommen. Ich glaube, dass in den obersten Schichten auch damals schon so eine Eitelkeit herrschte, einfach, weil die keine anderen Sorgen hatten.)

In meinen Augen ist es ein Zeichen dafür, dass unsre Gesellschaft langsam dekadent wird. Nicht, das wir keine anderen Sorgen hätten - wenngleich uns hier in Mitteleuropa kein Krieg unmittelbar betrifft - aber wir tun uns leicht damit, sie zu verdrängen. Und wer keine tiefgreifenden Sorgen hat, wendet sich eben oberflächlicheren zu, weil vollauf zufrieden kann der Mensch nun mal nicht sein, das liegt in seiner Natur (auch meine bescheidene Meinung.). Und dieser Schönheitswahnsinn befriedigt genau das: Das Sehnen nach billigen Sorgen, die man nach Belieben, nämlich mit ein bisschen Makeup, loswerden kann, und dennoch genügend Stoff bieten, um nicht über die wirklich wichtigen Sachen nachdenken zu müssen.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, du musst aber auch daran denken was für 60 Jahren für Zeiten herrschten. Nämlich Krieg bzw Wiederaufbau. Zu dieser Zeit hatten die Leute schlichtweg keine Zeit, keine Kraft und keiN Geld, sich mit so etwas unwichtigem zu befassen (die reichen mal ausgenommen. Ich glaube, dass in den obersten Schichten auch damals schon so eine Eitelkeit herrschte, einfach, weil die keine anderen Sorgen hatten.)
> 
> In meinen Augen ist es ein Zeichen dafür, dass unsre Gesellschaft langsam dekadent wird. Nicht, das wir keine anderen Sorgen hätten - wenngleich uns hier in Mitteleuropa kein Krieg unmittelbar betrifft - aber wir tun uns leicht damit, sie zu verdrängen. Und wer keine tiefgreifenden Sorgen hat, wendet sich eben oberflächlicheren zu, weil vollauf zufrieden kann der Mensch nun mal nicht sein, das liegt in seiner Natur (auch meine bescheidene Meinung.). Und dieser Schönheitswahnsinn befriedigt genau das: Das Sehnen nach billigen Sorgen, die man nach Belieben, nämlich mit ein bisschen Makeup, loswerden kann, und dennoch genügend Stoff bieten, um nicht über die wirklich wichtigen Sachen nachdenken zu müssen.



Ok, dann waren die 60 Jahre ungünstig gewählt - ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es auch vor 100 oder 150 Jahren anders war. Oder sagen wir vor 30 oder 40 Jahren.
Anders als heute auf jeden Fall. Der gesellschaftliche Verfall ist deutlich spürbar, ohne jetzt hier Schwarzmalerei betreiben zu wollen. Das mit der Dekadenz würde ich unterschreiben. ^^


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, vor dreißig, vierzig Jahren wiederum war die Zeit der Emanzipation und der Aktivisten, wenn du da mit "Du musst so viel Makeup tragen dann wirst du geheiratet" gekommen wärst, wäre eine Meute wütender Kampflesben über dich hergefallen xD

Und ich glaube, damals.. früher... egal obs jetzt 40 oder 150 Jahre sind... hatten die Leute einfach andere Sorgen. Wie kommt das Essen auf den Tisch, was, wenn wieder ein Krieg kommt (vor 150 Jahren. Da war das ja Gang und Gebe.), was, wenn ich krank werde un dmir den Arzt nicht leisten kann... das alles gibt es heute nicht bzw kaum mehr.  Und wer wirklich arm ist, der macht sich auch heute noch keine Gedanken darüber, der will nur gut genug aussehen für seinen Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, damals.. früher... egal obs jetzt 40 oder 150 Jahre sind... hatten die Leute einfach andere Sorgen.



Das könnte ein wesentlicher Punkt sein, jupp...

Das Wertegefühl und die Sorgen die Otto-Normal-Bürger im Alltag hat, haben sich geradezu spastisch verdreht.


----------



## xsynasto (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok, dann waren die 60 Jahre ungünstig gewählt - ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es auch vor 100 oder 150 Jahren anders war. Oder sagen wir vor 30 oder 40 Jahren.
> Anders als heute auf jeden Fall. Der gesellschaftliche Verfall ist deutlich spürbar, ohne jetzt hier Schwarzmalerei betreiben zu wollen. Das mit der Dekadenz würde ich unterschreiben. ^^



Jein!!
Selbst im Mitterlalter waren die Leute teilweise sehr eitel...zumindest der Adel!!
Wer es sich leisten konnte hat sich NICHT gewaschen! Unglaublich aber wahr!
Der Adel hat einfach immer Parfum und irgendwelche Duftstoffe benutzt um nicht zu stinken!
Allerdings hatte das zur Folge, dass viele eine Faulnase hatten!
Was eine Faulnase ist könnt ihr ja mal googlen!!


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Jein!!
> Selbst im Mitterlalter waren die Leute teilweise sehr eitel...zumindest der Adel!!
> Wer es sich leisten konnte hat sich NICHT gewaschen! Unglaublich aber wahr!
> Der Adel hat einfach immer Parfum und irgendwelche Duftstoffe benutzt um nicht zu stinken!
> ...



Naja, der Adel... der Adel ist ungefähr das, was wir heute sind  Alle wichtigen Sachen ignorierend, verdrängend, man macht sich lieber Gedanken darüber, ob das Haar richtig sitzt. Das ist kein Angriff an irgendwen und ich habe nicht das Recht darüber zu urteilen, wer so ist, aber das ist es, was die Medien uns vorleben.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, der Adel... der Adel ist ungefähr das, was wir heute sind  Alle wichtigen Sachen ignorierend, verdrängend, man macht sich lieber Gedanken darüber, ob das Haar richtig sitzt. Das ist kein Angriff an irgendwen und ich habe nicht das Recht darüber zu urteilen, wer so ist, aber das ist es, was die Medien uns vorleben.



Wer auf die Medien hört sollte sowieso mehrfach verprügelt werden.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wer auf die Medien hört sollte sowieso mehrfach verprügelt werden.



Dann müsste man praktisch 80% der Gesellschaft vermöbeln. ^^


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Jup. Und es kommt doch auf mehr an... Wenn einem andauernd von allen Seiten gezeigt wird, wie man sein sollte, wenn man akzeptiert werden will - und am Ende noch jemand ist, der kein großes Selbstbewusstsein hat - nimmt man etwas davon an, ob bewusst oder unbewusst. Ich war auch lange Zeit jemand,d er dachte, es läge an seinem Aussehen, dass man Außenseiter ist. Bis ichs (zum Glück) irgendwann begriffen habe. das Problem ist, man bekommt es dauernd gezeigt, hört aber nichts, sieht nichts, das einem die andere Seite zeigt, nämlich, dass Aussehen nicht alles ist. Es gibt keinen "Counterpart". (mir fällt das Deutsche Wort nicht ein..kommt davon, wenn ich nebenbei nen Film auf englisch laufen hab. *g*) Und da kann mane s den Leuten nichte inmal vorwerfen, wenn sie genau das leben, was ihnen vorgelebt wird. Viele kennen es nicht besser.


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Ich (w) halte mich nicht für besonders eitel. Ich benutze an Pflegeprodukten bloß ein Mittel gegen Pickel (die verdammte Akne aus der Teenager Zeit verschwindet einfach nicht) und Hautcreme, die allerdings wegen meiner extrem trockenen Haut, da ich mich ohne pausenlos kratzen würde.
Schminke lege ich nur zu besonderen Anlässen drauf und bin immer heilfroh, wenn ich sie abmachen kann. Die brennt oft total. Meine Haare sind entweder offen oder praktisch zusammengebunden, falls ich zur Arbeit gehe. Bin in der Regel innerhalb einer halben Stunde im Bad fertig (ohne Zähne putzen).

Kurzum, alles, was ich an Pflegeprodukten benutze, dient meiner Gesundheit und meinem Wohlfühlen anstatt dass ich damit schön auf andere wirken möchte.

Mein Idealbild von Mann? Das ist schwierig. Ich weiß nur, dass ich auf keinen Fall auf Männer stehe, die sich die Brusthaare rasieren. Sowas ist ekelhaft und widerlich. Für mich hat ein Mann behaart zu sein. 
Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn ein Mann zu groß ist. Mein Freund ist ungefähr einen Kopf größer als ich und das ist genau richtig ^^

Nachdem ich den Rest des Threads gelesen habe, editier ich noch ein wenig rein:

Thema Rasieren: Ich rasiere mich nur unter den Achseln, weil mich die Haare dort stören. Früher hab ich mich auch an den Beinen rasiert, aber da meine Haare eh kaum zu sehen sind (hell und nicht dicht), war mir das zu viel Arbeit und ich habs wieder gelassen.
Meine Bikinizone hab ich einmal rasiert. Das war die schlimmste Juckerfahrung, die ich bis dahin machen musste. Hab mir geschworen, es nie wieder zu machen. Wer das nicht sehen will, muss mich ja nicht ansehen, wenn ich im Schwimmbad bin. Ich muss mir dort auch alte Säcke ansehen, die einen Sonnenbrand haben und einen weiße Stelle, wo ihr altmodisches Unterhemd war (baaah, die find ich so widerlich).

Klamotten: Ich trage meistens Hosen, im Sommer kommt auch mal ein Rock dazu, wenn es heiß ist. Die Farben sollten zusammen passen, die Klamotten müssen bequem sein.
Wenn ich einkaufe und die ausgesuchte Hose ist nicht bequem, wird sie sofort zurückgehängt. Bei Schuhen ist das übrigens genauso.
Auch ziehe ich mir sofort einen Hausanzug an, sobald ich nicht mehr vorhabe, rauszugehen. Mein Vermieter hat mich schonmal gefragt, ob ich krank bin, als er vor der Tür stand und ich in dem Outfit aufgemacht habe.

Schmuck: Ich trage zwei Ohrstecker (die sind sichelmondförmig), eine kleine goldene Kette und meinen Verlobungsring. Ich überleg immer wieder, mir noch zwei weitere Ohrstecker stechen zu lassen. Ich find Stecker einfach hübscher als Ringe oder hängende Ohrringe. Vor allem diese Riesenkreolen bei meinen weiblichen Mitmenschen find ich fürchterlich.


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Ahja, mein Idealbild von einem Mann hatte ich vergessen. Schwierig... Natürlich vergöttere ich, wie viele andere, dieses Ideal von Muskulös, gutaussehend, rauchige Stimme... aber mal ehrlich. Das gibts selten. DIe einzigen Exemplare die ich davon kennen lernen durfte, waren schwul. (Blanker Neid. xD) 

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, mir kommts nicht sehr aufs Aussehn an bei einer Beziehung. Nicht mal so sehr auf den Körper bzw Geschlecht. *hüstel* Wichtig wäre mir eher, dass man zB nicht ungesund dick ist - einfach, weil das Probleme gibt, die ich von meiner Mutter kenne, mit Blutdruck etc. Es gibt genug andere Krankheitsherde, da muss der eigene Körper nicht noch dazu zählen. 
Körperhygiene, ja. Wenn man stark schwitzt, schadet ein Deo nicht. Gegen Haare habe ich eigentlich nichts, solange man nich tdas Gefühl hat, einen Affen im Arm zu h alten statt eines Menschen. Wobei ich auch keinen zum Wachsen oder sonst was zwingen würde, weil ich selber weiß wie weh das tut  Einmal und nie wieder. 

Größe... ich kann schlecht verlangen, dass er nicht größer als ich ist, da ich selber nur 1,60 bin. Aber so ein zwei Meter Kerl müsste schon einen HAmmer Charakter haben, so wär er mir zu groß. Will keine Genickstarre beim Küssen. xD Ich bestehe auch nicht auf Muskeln. Klar sind sie toll anzusehen, aber extrem schwierig zu haltenund die fünf Stunden pro Tag im Fitnessstudium könnte er genauso gut mit mir verbringen. Wobei. Wenns ihm Spaß macht, solange ich dann meinen Hobbies fröhnen kann *g* 

Generell bin ich eher ein Charaktertyp. Man muss sich verstehen - vor allem mus sman gemeinsam schweigen können. Ich hasse das, wenn man mit wem redet, es im MOment nichts zu sagen gibt und es entsteht diese unangenehme Stille. MJan sieht sich hilflos an, lächelt unsicher und ab da ist es, wo ich persönlich weiß, ne, das würde nix werden. Nur hab ich leider bisher erst eine Person getroffen, mit der man nicht nur reden, sondern auch schweigen kann, ich nehme an, das ist eher selten.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mein Idealbild von Mann? Das ist schwierig. Ich weiß nur, dass ich auf keinen Fall auf Männer stehe, die sich die Brusthaare rasieren. Sowas ist ekelhaft und widerlich. Für mich hat ein Mann behaart zu sein.



Und wenn man von Natur aus keine Brustbehaarung hat? Ehrlich gesagt haben das die wenigsten, die ich kenne.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Früher oder später kriegt jeder Typ irgendwo Haare, und wenns nur an den Zähnen ist *g*.


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Es sei denn, er verliert sie vorher


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Dann kriegt er Sie auf der Zunge


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

BÄH! Bin ich froh dass ich schon gegessen hab.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Man muss sich verstehen - vor allem mus sman gemeinsam schweigen können. Ich hasse das, wenn man mit wem redet, es im MOment nichts zu sagen gibt und es entsteht diese unangenehme Stille. MJan sieht sich hilflos an, lächelt unsicher und ab da ist es, wo ich persönlich weiß, ne, das würde nix werden. Nur hab ich leider bisher erst eine Person getroffen, mit der man nicht nur reden, sondern auch schweigen kann, ich nehme an, das ist eher selten.


Also meine Ex-Frau und ich, wir konnten richtig gut gemeinsam schweigen... am Ende besser als miteinander reden. *g

Im Ernst.... ich habs noch nie erlebt das man sich in einer Beziehung nichts zu sagen hatte, wäre auch irgendwie arg. Wenn man jemanden kennenlernt, dann gibt es diese Momente - aber erst nachdem man eh schon festgestellt hat, das man wohl nicht so zusammenpasst. 

Schön die Stille abwarten und dann... "Hui, ist ja schon so spät, dann werde ich auch mal nach Hause fahren." Hrhr.


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Wat? Es gibt Männer, die von Natur aus keine Brusthaare haben? Das hab ich gar nicht gewusst.....

Wär dann nicht unbedingt der Typ, auf den ich körperlich abfahre, nehme ich an ^^

@ Manaori

Mein Freund ist leider zu dick. 15 kg sollte er abnehmen, er muss sogar Bluthochdrucktabletten nehmen. Aber da er sich so, wie er ist, nimmt und wohl fühlt, zwinge ich ihn zu nichts. Ich sollte eigentlich auch noch 5 kg zunehmen (ich bin zu dünn, aber nicht magersüchtig, das ist ein Stoffwechselproblem), aber mir fällt viel zu essen extrem schwer.

Dafür kann ich mit ihm prima schweigen ^^ Er liebt es allerdings, dieses Schweigen mit einem "Buh" zu durchbrechen. Immer wieder zum Totlachen.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wenn man von Natur aus keine Brustbehaarung hat? Ehrlich gesagt haben das die wenigsten, die ich kenne.



Dann ist man wohl oder übel ein Milchbubi


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann ist man wohl oder übel ein Milchbubi



Naja, ich bin blond, ergo sieht man das natürlich auch nicht so stark. Einen Urwald hab ich da allerdings definitiv nicht und das würde ich auch ziemlich ekelhaft finden... keine Ahnung wieso es Leute gibt, die darauf stehen.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin blond, ergo sieht man das natürlich auch nicht so stark. Einen Urwald hab ich da allerdings definitiv nicht und das würde ich auch ziemlich ekelhaft finden... keine Ahnung wieso es Leute gibt, die darauf stehen.



Urwald ist halt immer auslegungssache... aber wieviel Haaren ist es ein Urwald? ^^
Und dass darauf irgendjemand steht... eher selten, denke ich auch.

Blonde Haare ist dann aber was anderes als gar keine.
Kenne auch jemanden, der ist 27, also sogar 1 Jahr älter als ich und hat so ein Mini Haarbüschelchen auf der brust, was vllt. aus 10 Haaren besteht oder so 
Das würde mir wohl Kopfschmerzen bereiten.

Aber ist letztlich ja auch völlig egal... wie gesagt... Oberflächlichkeit und so...


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass mein Freund an der Brust einen Urwald hat ^^ Sie sind allerdings deutlich zu sehen. Sind auch ganz dunkle Haare.

Ich glaub, mir kommt es da eher auf die Qualität als auf die Quantität an. Auch wenns merwürdig klingt im Bezug auf Behaarung.

Mein Freund hat auch ein Problem mit seinem Bart. Er hat eh ein bisschen Bart (Oberlippe, Kinn, Kotletten), der Rest ist aber abrasiert.

Aber das wächst innerhalb von 8 Stunden nach bei ihm....


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Mhh ich muss da gerade an meinen Bruder denken. Dessen Bart sprießt innerhalb von Stunden, was ihn extrem stört, aber Brustbehaarung hat er so gut wie keine, ebenso an den Armen. Beine... als ich die ads letzte Mal gesehen habe... joa, ging. Nicht viel mehr al sich wenn ich mich nicht rasiere. Er tut mir ja fast leid.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Einen Mensch zu verurteilen weil er extrem viel Haare irgendwo hat? Das ist alles andere als fair, derjenige konnte sich das ja schliesslich auch nicht aussuchen. Und welche die auf sowas mehr Wert legen als auf den Charakter sind eh die Falschen. Klar muss ein Partner auch anziehend sein, aber es gibt doch echt schlimmeres? Wie gesagt, die Leute funktionieren dann wirklich nichtmehr richtig, und sind auch alles andere als menschlich und einfühlsam. Deswegen gleich von Anfang an die Finger weg. Natürlich gibt es auch solche denen das egal ist, und mehr Wert auf das äusserliche legen als auf was anderes. Schliesslich gibt es für jeden Topf den passenden Deckel.


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube es kaum, aber ich muss dir hier recht geben, Fauzi  Wenn ichs auch nicht so hart ausdrücken würde. Es gibt genügend, denen beides wichtig ist... einfach, weil es ihnen so vorgelebt wurde und so halt. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch so bin... wenn mir jemand absolut nicht gefällt - und ich könnte nicht einmal sagen, was das ausmacht - aber meistens sind es so Modepüppchen - dann gehe ich mit denen auch anders um. Einfach, weil icih solche Leute (ironischerweise) automatisch als oberflächlich betrachte und ich oberflächliche Menschen nicht mag. Wurde auch schon ein paar Mal eines besseren belehrt. *g*


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Einen Mensch zu verurteilen weil er extrem viel Haare irgendwo hat? Das ist alles andere als fair, derjenige konnte sich das ja schliesslich auch nicht aussuchen.



Wer hat das denn getan? Ich finde es im Gegenteil nur eher komisch wenn man Leute "verurteilt" die weniger behaart sind. Haare kann man rasieren (wobei ich das bei Brusthaaren jetzt auch nicht mache. Besonders schlimm finde ich Männer, die sich die Beine rasieren ), ankleben wird schwerer.


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Moment mal, nicht falsch verstehen bitte.

Meine Aussage mit der Behaarung bezog sich auf eine rein sexuelle Ansicht. Wenn ich nur nett mit ihnen plaudere, ist es mir sowas von egal, wie behaart die Männer sind. Wenn sich aber mehr draus ergeben würde, hätte ich nichts gegen etwas Behaarung auszusetzen und fände eine Rasur von vorhandenen Haaren grässlich. Wenn von vornherein gar nichts da wäre, könnte man ja nix sagen.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Es gibt genug Leute die das machen, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Ich bin auch recht behaart, und zu meinem Pech noch mit rabenschwarzen Haaren. Ich rasiere mich auch da und dort, je nach Laune und Lust und Sinn. Es gibt stellen an MIR wo ich MEINE Haare nicht mag, und dann kommen Sie weg. Dann gibt es wiederum Momente da stören Sie nicht und dann bleiben Sie halt dran. Ich dusche und pflege mich regelmässig, aber das ist alles andere als Eitelkeit, sondern das ist Wohlbefinden. Wenn du dich selber nicht wohl fühlst und dich selber nicht akzeptieren kannst wie du bist, wirst du stetig den Fehler auch bei anderen suchen und dich mit denen vergleichen. Wie das halt so ist im Leben. Ich habe auch schicke Kleidung und stehe ein paar Minuten vor dem Spiegel, wenn es sein muss. Aber nur um dann nochmal in den Spiegel zu schauen um mit mir selbst zufrieden zu sein. Es gibt sowieso immer irgendwelche Leute die etwas an dir finden was nicht passt, wenn du auf das alles eingehen würdest machst du dich doch psychisch Kaputt? Glaubt mir ich rede ein bisschen aus Erfahrung. Eigentlich pusht sich die Menschheit selber mit diesem Wahn irgendwo auf einen Ast, da es auch keine Leute mehr gibt (Jedenfalls nicht in der Highsociety, und wenn dann nur wenige) die sagen, hey - DU bist wie DU bist. Stellt Euch vor die ganzen Stars (Die es dann nichtmehr geben würde, jedenfalls nichtmehr diese Schickimickis) würden sich so verhalten, wir würden uns über jemand der für andere Gut aussehen will oder sich zur Show stellt lustig machen.

Keine Ahnung ob ich mir gerade selber widerspreche mit dem Kram den ich oben geschrieben habe, sowas ist auch schwer zu erklären. Fakt ist, Selbstvertrauen kommt nicht durch Ansehen von Anderen, oder durch Markenkleidung, sondern durch das eigene Wohlbefinden. Wenn es dir Gut geht, was kümmert dich dann was die Anderen sagen? Give a Fuck..  Und auch so werdet Ihr bestimmt nette Freunde haben, und vielleicht bessere als mit dem Schickimicki-Scheiss.


----------



## Ennia (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich gebe zu, dass ich relativ viel Wert auf gutes Aussehen lege sowohl bei mir selbst alsauch bei anderen. Es ist jetzt aber auch nicht so, dass ich "Minimalisten" verabscheue, nein, ich bin ein äußerst toleranter Mensch, keine Sorge. Ich finde nur, dass man es im Leben um einiges leichter hat, wenn man sich halbwegs gut kleidet und Wert auf sein Äußeres legt. Sei's im Job, oder sonst wo - der Ersteindruck, den man bei seinem Gegenüber hinterlässt ist extrem wichtig. Wer sich gehen lässt (also extrem Fälle jetzt), vergäudet sich. Naja, wie auch immer - das ist eine Anschauungssache.

Ich persönlich lasse mir schon meine Zeit im Bad. Zur Zeit zwar nicht mehr so lange - da ich mir gerade einen Bart (ca. 4mm, also nicht zu lang) stehen lasse, der nur am Wochenende mal gestutzt wird - aber duschen, Zahnpflege, Gesichtscreme und Parfüm muss schon sein jeden Morgen. Zum Thema Körperbehaarung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir wirklich nur die Rückenhaare (...wenn man älter wird... extrem nervige Sache) und die Achselhaare entfernen lasse/weg rasiere. Den Rest muss der Trimmer stutzen - die Brustbehaarung bleibt unverändert. Der Frisör wird auch in regelmäßigen Abständen aufgesucht.

Haare an den Beinen mache ich schon lange nicht mehr weg - zuletzt als ich noch Rennrag gefahren bin, das hatte aber weniger mit Metro-/Homosexualität zu tun ;-)




Manaori schrieb:


> Ahja, mein Idealbild von einem Mann hatte ich vergessen. Schwierig... Natürlich vergöttere ich, wie viele andere, dieses Ideal von Muskulös, gutaussehend, *rauchige Stimme*... aber mal ehrlich. Das gibts selten. DIe einzigen Exemplare die ich davon kennen lernen durfte, waren schwul. (Blanker Neid. xD)
> 
> [...]



Das mit der Stimme finde ich jetzt aber witzig. Eine Ex von mir hat immer zu von meiner Stimme geschwärmt. Ich dachte mir nur: "Könnte es denn nicht etwas anderes sein, dass sie anmacht?"... Ich kam mir ein wenig minderbemittelt vor, muss ich ehrlich zugeben, weil ich die Stimme jetzt als eher unwichtig einstufe und sie eben hauptsächlich von meiner "tiefen, rauchigen, angenehmen, kernigen...." Stimme schwärmte. Ich dachte schon, dass sie ein wenig verrückt sei, damals xD Aber offensichtlich scheinen mehrere Mädels auf eine markante Stimme abzufahren - hell, yeah!


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich bin ein Mensch, der tatsächlich ein wenig nach der Stimme geht. Wenn jemand eine angenehme Stimme hat, redet man einfach viel lieber mit ihm. Ich kenne uach einige irrsinnig nette Leute, deren Stimme, sagen wir, gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, aber da war halt bei mir am Anfang etwas Widerwille, einfach deshalb, weil ich  zB bei einem dauernd den Drang hatte, mich zu räuspern, weil seine Stimem so klang *g* 
Klar ist es und wird nie die Stimme allein sein, ebenso wie es nie das Aussehen allein ist (sein sollte). Sie ist nur, genauso wie der erste Eindruck, quasi das Aushängeschild, und wenn das gleich gefällt, ist man auch viel offener für alles weitere.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Klar ist es und wird nie die Stimme allein sein,



Naja wenn Sie beim reden klingt als hätte eine Straßenkatze eine kaputte Autohupe verschluckt und wird von einem Baseballschläger erwischt während sie es auf einem rostigen quietschenden Zaun mit einer anderen Straßenkatze treibt, reicht auch schon die Stimme aus, damit ich mich in der tat schnell verdrücke, ich bin allerdings auch recht empfindlich (physisch wie psychisch) was sowas angeht^^


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

@ Ennia

In der Regel ist gegen ein bisschen Parfüm nichts auszusetzen, aber ich kenne Leute, mich eingeschlossen, die bei der geringsten Parfüm-Wolke schon nach Luft schnappen müssen, weil der Geruch einfach alle Atemwege blockiert. Das ist wirklich nicht angenehm und ich wünsche mir oft, die Leute müssten sich nicht so einduften.

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Parfüm du nimmst, aber achte da bitte auf deine Umgebung. Es gibt wirklich Menschen, die kriegen schwere Anfälle durch Parfümwolken.

@ Fauzi

Tatsächlich ^^ Ich hab mich verguckt.

P.S.
Ich sag das nur, weil Menschen, die Parfüm benutzen, oft gar nicht bemerken, dass sie inzwischen eine wandelnde Parfümwolke geworden sind.
Das geht an alle, die sich einparfümieren!

Weniger ist mehr!


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Das war ich nicht mit dem Parfum *g*


----------



## Xiin (27. Juli 2011)

Ich finde ein gewisses Maß Körperpflege/Styling gehört schon dazu, egal ob Mann oder Frau.
- Hygiene (es gibt z.B. nichts schlimmeres als Leute die nach Schweiß riechen.)
- Augenbrauen gezupft (Ich finde das gehört auch für Männer dazu, was nicht heist dass sie sich die Augenbrauen so dünn zupfen sollen wie Frauen!)
- Saubere, gut sitzende Klamotten, Stil und ob Designer oder nicht ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
- Gepflegte Frisur


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Ich finde ein gewisses Maß Körperpflege/Styling gehört schon dazu, egal ob Mann oder Frau.
> - Hygiene (es gibt z.B. nichts schlimmeres als Leute die nach Schweiß riechen.)
> - Augenbrauen gezupft (Ich finde das gehört auch für Männer dazu, was nicht heist dass sie sich die Augenbrauen so dünn zupfen sollen wie Frauen!)
> - Saubere, gut sitzende Klamotten, Stil und ob Designer oder nicht ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
> - Gepflegte Frisur



Augen Brauen zupfen? Ganz ehrlich, das tue ich nicht mal als Frau gerne. Und ich bin keine, die das Glück hat, von Natur aus perfekt geformte Brauen zu haben. Einen Mann, der das tut, würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schief anschauen. Auch wenn sie ein bisschen dichter sind, die letzte, die mir gesagt hat, Augenbrauen müsse man unbedingt zupfen, der wär ich am liebsten an die Gurgel gegangen, ich folter mich doch nicht, bloß, damit derjenige dann nicht an meinen Augenbrauen was auszusetzen aht, sondern daran, dass ich nicht mit der Mode gehe *g*


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Es gibt stellen an MIR wo ich MEINE Haare nicht mag, und dann kommen Sie weg. Dann gibt es wiederum Momente da stören Sie nicht und dann bleiben Sie halt dran. Ich dusche und pflege mich regelmässig, aber das ist alles andere als Eitelkeit, sondern das ist Wohlbefinden. Wenn du dich selber nicht wohl fühlst und dich selber nicht akzeptieren kannst wie du bist, wirst du stetig den Fehler auch bei anderen suchen und dich mit denen vergleichen.



Da ist aber die Frage, ob man dieses "Wohlbefinden" durch andere definiert?
Du sagst, es ist DEIN Wohlbefinden, aber woher kommt das? Die meisten Leute fühlen sich wohl, wenn sie von anderen akzeptiert werden.
Das wäre dann doppelt gemoppelt, man würde es genau genommen also nicht für sich selbst machen, sondern für die anderen.

Da müsste man unterscheiden. ^^

Ich denke man kann das gut definieren indem man einfach davon ausgeht, ob durch Anraten anderer (Freunde, Partner...) Körperveränderungen vorgenommen werden oder ob man es aus eigenem Antrieb macht. Und selbst bei Letzterem kann man eben nicht sicher sein, dass man es doch unbewusst nur macht, weil man weiß, dass andere es schöner finden.

Ich weiß z.B. dass es Leute gibt, denen es besser gefallen würde, wenn ich mich glattrasieren würde. Würde ich aber trotzdem niemals tun, weil ich mir furchtbar nackt, unmännlich und wie jeder andere vorkommen würde.
Gleichzeitig nehme ich in Kauf, dass ich Ablehnung erfahre, weil ich eben oben genannte Meinung vertrete. 

Bleibt zu sagen: Jeder wie er/sie will - im Idealfall nie für jemand anderes.

Zum Thema Augenbrauen zupfen, Cremes und Parfüm für Männer: Ihr Pussys! 
Nein im Ernst, sowas hab ich noch nie benutzt und werde es auch nie... käme mir ja vor wie irgendso ein Topmodel-Moderator im Fernsehen.


----------



## Sethia (27. Juli 2011)

Auf die rein sexuelle Ebene reduziert, natürlich ist es nicht egal wie ein Mann aussieht... zumindest mir ist es sehr wichtig.

Er muss zwingend gepflegt sein und auch attraktiv auf mich wirken. Ein Stück grösser als ich (~1,80m), breite Schultern und auch einen relativ sportlichen Körper sollte er schon haben. Gegen einen 3-Tage-Bart habe ich nichts, aber ein Vollbart oder vollen Oberlippenbart etc. darf er auch nicht haben. Haare oder dergleichen kann er auf dem ganzen Körper haben, sofern es sich in einem durchschnittlichen Rahmen bewegt.

Augenbrauen zupfen? Ok, das geht auch mir zu weit - aber tut er es nicht und sieht aus wie Theo Waigel, dann ist er halt nicht mein Typ, aber damit kann er und ich wahrscheinlich sehr gut leben.

Noch etwas grundsätzliches... ich habe nichts gegen, in meinen Augen natürlich, hässlichere Menschen oder mache mich über sie lustig oder dergleichen. Ich mag Menschen, ich komme eigentlich mit jedem sehr gut aus - aber intimer würde ich nicht mit ihm werden wollen (Wieso auch? Er spricht mich ja nicht an), es sei denn ich bin in ihn verliebt und finde ihn dadurch anziehend.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

"..hässlichere Menschen" Was sind für dich hässlichere Menschen?


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Auf die rein sexuelle Ebene reduziert, natürlich ist es nicht egal wie ein Mann aussieht... zumindest mir ist es sehr wichtig.



Dann können wir hier also festhalten, dass die sexuelle Ebene eine völlig andere, als die Gefühlsebene ist.
Ich finde das hochinteressant, weil offenbar in unserer Gesellschaft viel zu oft _Gefühle _mit _sexueller Anziehung_ verwechselt werden.

Ganz offensichtlich handelt es sich dabei um 2 verschiedene Dinge. ^^
Achtung, ein wenig Ironie soll hier mitschwingen. 

Wenn es nach sexueller Anziehung geht, könnte man für mich auch die halbe Nation einmotten.


----------



## Sethia (27. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> "..hässlichere Menschen" Was sind für dich hässlichere Menschen?


Menschen die ich nicht anziehend, also schön finde? Du möchtest jetzt natürlich hören das dies und das hässlich ist, tut mir leid, damit kann ich nicht dienen.



> Dann können wir hier also festhalten, dass die sexuelle Ebene eine völlig andere, als die Gefühlsebene ist.


Auf der Gefühlsebene zählen keine Oberflächlichkeiten, insofern, ja - zwei verschiedene Dinge, Ansichten oder wie auch immer. Ich könnte natürlich so tun, als wäre es hier um die "Liebe meines Lebens" gegangen, aber dem ist offensichtlich nicht so.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Auf der Gefühlsebene zählen keine Oberflächlichkeiten, insofern, ja - zwei verschiedene Dinge, Ansichten oder wie auch immer. Ich könnte natürlich so tun, als wäre es hier um die "Liebe meines Lebens" gegangen, aber dem ist offensichtlich nicht so.



Ist zum Glück nicht Thema des Threads


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich als Mann finde ja George Clooney sehr sexy  (musste ich mal sagen  )


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Thema Augenbrauen zupfen, Cremes und Parfüm für Männer: Ihr Pussys!


Fuck yea!



Ennia schrieb:


> Das mit der Stimme finde ich jetzt aber witzig. Eine Ex von mir hat immer zu von meiner Stimme geschwärmt. Ich dachte mir nur: "Könnte es denn nicht etwas anderes sein, dass sie anmacht?"... Ich kam mir ein wenig minderbemittelt vor, muss ich ehrlich zugeben, weil ich die Stimme jetzt als eher unwichtig einstufe und sie eben hauptsächlich von meiner "tiefen, rauchigen, angenehmen, kernigen...." Stimme schwärmte. Ich dachte schon, dass sie ein wenig verrückt sei, damals xD Aber offensichtlich scheinen mehrere Mädels auf eine markante Stimme abzufahren - hell, yeah!


Psssst!!!!!!!! 
Alle ruhig!
Ennia will was sagen ... *flüster* Du darfst - beweis es!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Also ich als Mann finde ja George Clooney sehr sexy  (musste ich mal sagen  )



Wuuuuuuuuuuut ? Da gibt es noch nen Jared Leto (also da sag selbst ich... hut ab!  Manchmal wünsche ich mir seine Gene, dann wäre ich jetzt Sänger, Schauspieler und Model ^^ Aber man ist wie man ist.), Orlando Bloom, Bradly Cooper (ich meine der war mit Scarlett Johannson zusammen. So ein *rsch -.-) oder Ryan Reynolds. Schauen alle ganz neutral betrachtet gut aus, aber Clooney ? Vor 10 Jahren vielleicht.


----------



## Laxera (27. Juli 2011)

bah....^^ (das war zu "augenbrauen-zupfen" - find des eklig....warum sollte "mann" das machen (geschweige denn "frau")? - finde dichte brauen ok (jetzt nicht gerade theo weigel, aber alles drunter ist ok))

zu "männer müssen behaart sein":

von mir aus, aber OHNE MICH (!) - soll etz nicht heißen das ich mich glatt rasieren würde, überall, aber es hat stellen dan hat IMHO kein HAAR zu sein (rückenhaare, achselhaare und haare auf der brust die wie nen wald wirken (oder wie unkraut) sind eklig!)

zu "frauen müssen rasiert sein":

im intimbereich vll (ist schöner IMHO) aber sonst:

NEIN - ausser die jenige Dame hätte damenbart (find ich hässlich) oder wolfsmensch-syndrom, aber dann kann die arme auch nix dafür 

zu "kleidung":

trage auch eher was mir gefällt d.h. zuhause jogginhose (also was mit gummi und aus stoff), nen normales (ab und an ohne ärmel, wenn es heiß ist) T-Shirt, keine socken (trag die nur wenn mir kalt ist oder wenn ich schuhe (ausser sandalen) tragen möchte bzw. muss) und auch sonst keinerlei modisches zeug, fühle mich wohl so (würde des auch in die stadt etc. tragen, wenn man einen net schief angucken würde 

wenn ich termine (egal was) habe oder weg gehe ist es meist eine jeans (üblicherweise in schwarz...hab zwar auch blaue, aber die sind eher weniger meins) und nen hemd, das muss reichen (gibt aber auch hier ausnahmen - der anlass bestimmt halt, ob noch jacket und krawatte hinzu kommen und dress-schuhe, anstadt meiner schwarzen (kunstleder) turnschuhe (mag die teile, die sind so 1/2-Turnschuhe und 1/2-Dress-Schuh 

schmuck?

immer noch net....falls ich mal heiraten sollte (ist unwahrscheinlich, da ich a) aus einer gescheiterten Ehe raus stamme (meine eltern gingen als ich 2 war auseinander) b) da die 2te beziehung meiner mutter auch schon wieder zu ner scheidung führte c) da viele beziehungen in meiner umgebung (verwandschaft, freund etc.) schon auseinander gegangen sind....gut bei keiner hat es jetzt zu ner ehe gereicht...manche waren schon am planen als es "ins wasser" gefallen ist - auch denke ich nicht das eine ehe natürlich ist (beziehung ist ein nat. zustand, die ehe ist nen künstliches konstrukt das keiner braucht IMHO)) würde ich vll meinen ehering/verlobungsring tragen (aber wohl auch eher an ner kette um den hals....mag keine ringe.)

armbändchen stören mich auch, gold-ketten besitze ich zwar 2 stück (eines mit sternzeichen anhänger der auch aus gold ist...) aber tragen tu ich die auch net.....weil a) zu klein (die wurde angeschaft als ich kleiner war....mein halsdurchmesser ist jetzt größer) und b) weil ich es eh net so den bringer finde

das einzige was ich trage wenn ich weg gehe (und es nicht vergesse) ist eine meiner uhren 

mfg LAX
ps: weil ihr meintet man hat früher keine beziehungen gehabt die oberflächlich waren:

IM GEGENTEIL, da wurde oft nur geheiratet weil es gut für besitz und vermögen war bzw. weil man anders nicht in irgendwelche ämter und positionen kam, wenn man net die typische familie hatte (so: frau zuhause, ein paar kinder etc. - auch wenn zum teil einer, oder auch beide, partner homosexuell bzw. lesbisch waren, so konnte man das ansehen einer normalen familie mit der eigenen neigung verbinden.....bzw. auch wenn man nicht lesbisch war und zu untreue neigte, war man früher oft verheiratet!)......auch gab es früher - nicht nur unter fürstengeschlechtern - auch viele arangierte ehen, wo noch um mitgift und brautpreis etc. verhandelt wurde, als wenn frauen VIEH seien....kann des net ab (bin einer von denen, der eltern die ihre kindern in eine arangierte ehe zwingen wollen einsperren bzw. erschießen würde, finde diese praktik nämlich abstossend, vor allem wenn die ehepartner unterschiedlich alt sind (z.B. die frau bzw. das mädchen ist 14 oder so und der mann ist 25 (oder noch älter....50 plus z.B.))


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuut ? Da gibt es noch nen Jared Leto (also da sag selbst ich... hut ab!  Manchmal wünsche ich mir seine Gene, dann wäre ich jetzt Sänger, Schauspieler und Model ^^ Aber man ist wie man ist.), Orlando Bloom, Bradly Cooper (ich meine der war mit Scarlett Johannson zusammen. So ein *rsch -.-) oder Ryan Reynolds. Schauen alle ganz neutral betrachtet gut aus, aber Clooney ? Vor 10 Jahren vielleicht.



Wenn wir schon bei man-crushes sind - Robert Downey Jr. ftw :> Der Typ ist genial.


----------



## zoizz (27. Juli 2011)

"Interessant" sind auch metrobisexuelle "Birls" (Boy+Girl) mit pinken Shirts hihi

Auch pinke Polo-Shirts sind PINK! Ich kann Konov da nur zitieren: Pu**y 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DAS ISN MANN!
Nicht wie diese geleckten Weichflöten die man heute überall sieht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> im intimbereich vll (ist schöner IMHO)



Also Ich mags nicht sonderlich, wenn eine Frau unten rum aussieht wie ein Kleinkind...


----------



## Linija (27. Juli 2011)

Was ich richtig wiederlich finde ist dieser bescheuerte Magerwahn.
Manchmal wird mir richtig schlecht, wenn ich Mädels  oder Jungs auf der Straße sehe,
deren Beine so dünn sind, dass ich einmal mit meinen Händen drumfassen kann
(meine Hände sind sehr, sehr klein!)

Gepflegt sollte man in jedem Fall sein (keine fettigen Haare, dreckige Fingernägel etc.)

Ich mag - für mich persönlich- keine Haare an meinem Körper... also fliegt alles,
was nicht Kopfhaare oder Augenbrauen sind, weg.
Bei Kerlen mag ichs allerdings nicht, wenn die Arm- oder Beinhaare weg kommen...
(Brust-, Achsel- und Intimbereich sollte dagegen schon rasiert werden  )

Ich schmink mich gerne, muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich manchmal keine Lust hab.
Dann geh ich halt auch so einkaufen oder sonstwas. Find ich schad, dass sich viele Mädels 
ungeschminkt so hässlich finden, dass sie ohne Pampe im Gesicht nie das Haus verlassen würden.

Schmuck? Ja Immer! Geschenktes Armband von meinem Freund hab ich noch nie ausgezogen; meistens
Ohrringe drin; Kette auch immer an.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Also Ich mags nicht sonderlich, wenn eine Frau unten rum aussieht wie ein Kleinkind...



AHAHAHAH made my day, das hab ich zwar noch nie gehört, aber absolut plausibles Statement.


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sowas ist doch EKLIG PUR ....da kannste dir alte James Bond Filme auch angucken, mit Roger Moore oder the one and only SEAN CONNERY (mag den, aber seine brusthaare damals mag ich net)




Selor schrieb:


> Also Ich mags nicht sonderlich, wenn eine Frau unten rum aussieht wie ein Kleinkind...



^^ - damit unterstellst du uns indirekt pädophil zu sein ^^....und doch, ne erwachsene frau (d.h. mädel 16+) sieht trotzdem noch anders aus als nen kleinkind ^^



Linija schrieb:


> Was ich richtig wiederlich finde ist dieser bescheuerte Magerwahn.
> Manchmal wird mir richtig schlecht, wenn ich Mädels oder Jungs auf der Straße sehe,
> deren Beine so dünn sind, dass ich einmal mit meinen Händen drumfassen kann
> (meine Hände sind sehr, sehr klein!)
> ...



eben, brusthaare müssen weg, arme und beine ist ok (ausser man hat wirklich nen "pelz")

mfg LAX 
ps: pink ist net schön - zumindest net als haupt-farbe, wenn es nur nen teil des outfits ist, dann ist es ok....


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> sowas ist doch EKLIG PUR ....da kannste dir alte James Bond Filme auch angucken, mit Roger Moore oder the one and only SEAN CONNERY (mag den, aber seine brusthaare damals mag ich net)



Hahaha was isn daran eklig? ^^
Glaub du hast ne Haar-Phobie oder sowas... das ist doch nicht normal.
In den 80er sind die ganzen Kerle aus den US Serien so rumgelaufen. Magnum, Miami Vice, Baywatch, Knight Rider ALLE 

Das waren noch Zeiten. Wenn ich ein Schwarzer wär, hätt ich nen Afro.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Also mit den Brusthaaren hätte ich kein Problem, eher mit dem Schnurrbart, ich find, Schnurrbärte sehen ganz furchtbar aus


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also mit den Brusthaaren hätte ich kein Problem, eher mit dem Schnurrbart, ich find, Schnurrbärte sehen ganz furchtbar aus



Und mit Dreitage-Bart? Bzw. Vier-und Fünftage-Bart?


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Schon nur wenn ich höre das Haare eklig sind könnt ich mit dem Kopp auf die Tischkante knallen.
Schon gewusst, das auf dem Kopp sind auch Haare, und ich könnte wetten das diese unhygienischer als Brusthaare sind!


----------



## Sethia (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> DAS ISN MANN! Nicht wie diese geleckten Weichflöten die man heute überall sieht.


Passt so, auch wenn der Schnurrbart in der Tat etwas aus der Mode gekommen ist. Ich fand die Stimme von dem Erzähler damals auch mächtig sexy muss ich gestehen.

Und ganz im Ernst, er gefällt mir wirklich sehr viel besser wie die ganzen Schönlinge und Modelltypen die sich heute im Fernsehen rumtreiben, Brusthaare hin oder her.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2011)

So wollt ich immer aussehen, das sieht einfach nur höllisch cool aus :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

Auja! Jeder postet jetzt mal seinen Traummann


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Ok, den Oberlippenbart kann man in der Tat weglassen, der gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich.

Nicholas Cage in dem Unterhemd sieht bißchen aus wie ein Schwerverbrecher (ist das nicht aus ConAir? ^^), da gefällt mir Tom Selleck besser


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Haha gut ich mach mit ! xD 
Aber iwie schon seltsam, wenn der Kerl mehr Titten hat als man selbst 

*hüstel hüstel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

schon eher  der hat zwar auch "brust-fell" aber der rest sieht doch schon besser aus als das oben 

und im ernst, ich finde haare generell nicht eklig 

es gibt nur stellen wo ich es vorziehe keine zu haben bzw. wenige (hab mit brusthaar eh nicht das problem, habe a) dünnes haar am körper und b) fast durchsichtige haare und c) zum glück wenig davon 

mfg LAX
ps: soll heißen: das problem wie so nen 60er jahre sean connery etc. aus zu sehen werde ich wohl nie haben


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Haha gut ich mach mit ! xD
> Aber iwie schon seltsam, wenn der Kerl mehr Titten hat als man selbst



Word!

Vote for Brustvergrößerungen für alle


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> schon eher  der hat zwar auch "brust-fell" aber der rest sieht doch schon besser aus als das oben



welchen meinst du jetzt?
Cage oder Johnson?

Jup Konov das ist aus Con Air einer von Cages besten filmen wie ich finde.

und zu Jordin:
nicht Traummann...eher Vorbild...bin ja nicht vom andern ufer :-)


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lachend davonschleich*


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Oh bitte nicht. Also das Bild ist schrecklich...
Der hat nicht nur so viele Haare wien Affe, sein Gesicht sieht auch noch danach aus!
Hilfe Mama...

Genau so :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2011)

Verdammt Fauzi es fällt mir immer so schwer von deinem Avatar wegzuscrollen :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Verdammt Fauzi es fällt mir immer so schwer von deinem Avatar wegzuscrollen :-)



Haha stimmt.  

Also als Mann find ich ihn sehr gut aussehend ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht zu viel Bart und nicht zu wenig, um mal hier von den ganzen Büschen wegzukommen.


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Oh bitte nicht. Also das Bild ist schrecklich...
> Der hat nicht nur so viele Haare wien Affe, sein Gesicht sieht auch noch danach aus!
> Hilfe Mama...



Glaub mir, wenn der vor dir steht sind die Haare das kleinste Problem *g


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Augen Brauen zupfen? Ganz ehrlich, das tue ich nicht mal als Frau gerne. Und ich bin keine, die das Glück hat, von Natur aus perfekt geformte Brauen zu haben. Einen Mann, der das tut, würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schief anschauen. Auch wenn sie ein bisschen dichter sind, die letzte, die mir gesagt hat, Augenbrauen müsse man unbedingt zupfen, der wär ich am liebsten an die Gurgel gegangen, ich folter mich doch nicht, bloß, damit derjenige dann nicht an meinen Augenbrauen was auszusetzen aht, sondern daran, dass ich nicht mit der Mode gehe *g*




Also ich oute mich jetzt mal und sage , dass ich das als Mann im kleinen Stil mache.
Ich habe als Mann das Glück und Gefühl Werbeträger für McDonalds zu sein, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine....
Ich mache es aber, weil es mich halt selbst stört.
Also muss die Mitte dran glauben, meistens sogar mit Wachs...viele werden jetzt sagen "Du kleiner Masochist!"


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Okay, wem es gefällt, sich selbst zu verletzen  Ich mag es halt nicht und krieg jedes Mal die Krise, wenn jemand meint, das gehöre halt dazu als Frau. Wenn mir meine Brauen zu dicht werden, kümmer ich mich eh drum, aber wems nicht gefällt, der soll mich halt nicht anschauen


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, wem es gefällt, sich selbst zu verletzen  Ich mag es halt nicht und krieg jedes Mal die Krise, wenn jemand meint, das gehöre halt dazu als Frau. Wenn mir meine Brauen zu dicht werden, kümmer ich mich eh drum, aber wems nicht gefällt, der soll mich halt nicht anschauen



Ich bin ein MANN!! Ich habe keine Schmerzen und verletze mich nicht!!
Und naja mir wirds zu dich ich kümmer mich drum! Wems nicht gefällt der soll halt wegschauen!!


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Ich bin ein MANN!! Ich habe keine Schmerzen und verletze mich nicht!!
> Und naja mir wirds zu dich ich kümmer mich drum! Wems nicht gefällt der soll halt wegschauen!!



XD wo du recht hast. Du sein guter Mann. *nick*


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Ganz schlimm sind aber auch ältere Frauen/Männer, die bereits Narben vom Kampf gegen die Schwerkraft haben (Falten), sich aber dennoch wie diese Playboy-Bling-Bling-Bitchies total übertrieben schmicken!
Hatte ne Lehrerin die sah so aus!


----------



## Lycidia (28. Juli 2011)

Hallö,

so ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich die sämtlichen Posts vor mir durchgelesen.

Aber zu der Frage nach dem "Traumtyp" kann ich nur sagen: Sean Bean. Vor allem wenn er lange Haare und Bart hat. Genauso mag ich Brusthaare (obwohl Sean Bean glaub ich keine hat^^)

Männer, die mehr Cremedosen und Tübchen im Bad haben als ich, sind mir suspekt. Genauso finde ich diese metrosexuelle Art furchtbar. Mann soll Mann bleiben und nicht ne männliche Frau 

Ich selber versuche möglichst natürlich rüber zu kommen. Wobei ich manchmal dann doch an meiner Weiblichkeit zweifle. Das wird mir dann auch gerne mal von einigen weiblichen Personen in meinem Umkreis eingeredet. Also in dem Stil: Du musst hohe Schuhe tragen und lange Haare haben, damit Männer dich mögen. Ähmmm....NÖ! Ich hab halt diese "Tomboy-Gehabe" wie es vorhin schon mal angesprochen wurde (wobei "Boy" wäre falsch - ich bin immerhin 42)

Leider sieht es mittlerweile in den Köpfen vieler Mitmenschen so aus, dass ein möglichst pefekter Körper und ein perfektes Aussehen gewünscht wird. Diese Einstellung versucht sich auch immer in mein Unterbewusstsein zu schleichen. Obwohl ich weiß, dass die Fotos retuschiert sind, vergleiche ich doch immer wieder mein Aussehen mit dem der Stars in den Zeitschriften...und das geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so. 

Was mich zur Zeit aber absolut stört ist dieser Billig-Look vieler jungen Frauen. Möglichst viel Make-Up, geglättete Haare mit vielen Strähnen und möglichst hohe Schuhe. Hat so'n bischen was von Porno-Star - ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Das wird mir dann auch gerne mal von einigen weiblichen Personen in meinem Umkreis eingeredet. Also in dem Stil: Du musst hohe Schuhe tragen und lange Haare haben, damit Männer dich mögen. Ähmmm....NÖ!



Amen!
Also ich stehe auch nicht auf diesen "Typ" Frau!
Meine Freundin hat kurze schwarze Haare und trägt meistens Chucks! Und sie ist die schönste Frau der Welt für mich!
Ich bin gegen Silikon und falsche Schönheitsideale!!


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und mit Dreitage-Bart? Bzw. Vier-und Fünftage-Bart?



Das find ich sogar ganz sexy. Ich erwarte echt nicht von nem Mann, dass er sich jeden Tag rasiert.

@xsynasto: Jap, das find ich auch ganz schlimm. Oder diese Botox-Gesichter, die nicht mehr lächeln können, drei Tonnen Schminke im Gesicht haben und du am liebsten kotzen möchtest, wenn du die dazugehörige Hand siehst.


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

@Lycidia 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich deine Einstellung wirklich toll finde!
Ich find das ebenfalls gaaaanz schrecklich, wenn viele Mädels
sich 3 Tonnen Make-up+ Rouge + extrem viel Liedschatten, Mascara etc. + am besten noch Lippenstift... in Gesicht klatschen.

Das sieht sowas von fürchterlich aus... als könne man das mit nem Spachtel abkratzen
und als Putz verwenden>.< Das ganze dann am besten noch an 13-jährigen! 

Ich für meinen Teil benutze höchstens Puder (nie, nie, niemals Make-up,
das sieht so mega künstlich aus!), meine Augen sind manchmal jedoch kräftig
geschminkt.. das wars dann aber.
Hohe Schuhe sehr selten, da sie mir zu unbequem sind. Handtaschen benutz ich auch nur sehr selten 

Was heißt perfekter Körper? Ich find das, was wir im Fernsehn sehn meistens eher
abschreckend. Keine Kurven, kein gar nix. Einfach nur dürr; Haut die einfach nur
so auf Knochen klebt find ich schrecklich. 
Dann doch lieber ein "Bisschen" mehr, oder schön trainiert =)


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein "Bisschen" mehr, oder schön trainiert =)



Deshalb geht ja auch heute jeder Depp ins Fitness-Studio.
Weil jeder Depp mithalten will bei Waschbrettbauch, Bizeps, Trizeps und Arschzeps.
Die Umsätze von McFit und Co. sind so hoch wie nie. ^^


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Ich fands ja schon immer krass, wenn die Mädchen in meiner Klasse alle geschminkt waren, als hätten sie in fünf Minuten einen Modelshoot. Ich bin ja jemand,d er froh ist, wenn er in der Früh noch dazu kommt, sich eben was über die unreine Haut zu schmieren - und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Wenn dann auch noch Miniröcke oder so dazu kommen, wo ich mir denke, hallo, Mädel, du gehst ind ie Schule und nicht zum Jungs aufreißen! da wird mir auch irgendwo anders. Ich meine... ich wieß, dass ich weiblich bin, muss ich deswegen jedem Mann meine Brüste unter die Nase reiben? Mir persönlich ists ja schon unangenehm wenn ich merke dass darauf geglotzt wird. >.< 

Zur Bartfrage... es kommt auf das Gesicht an. Ich habe nichs gegen einen leichten Bartschatten, aber Vollbärte sind nicht meins. Es gibt Gesichter, denen stehen Bärte, und es gibt Gesichter, denen stehen sie nicht. Ich mags ehrlich gesagt nur nicht so besonders, wenns beim Küssen kratzt, aber dafür wiederum können manche Männer einfach nichts.


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Deshalb geht ja auch heute jeder Depp ins Fitness-Studio.
> Weil jeder Depp mithalten will bei Waschbrettbauch, Bizeps, Trizeps und Arschzeps.
> Die Umsätze von McFit und Co. sind so hoch wie nie. ^^



Wozu ein Sixpack, wenn ich ein ganzes Fass haben kann? xD


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Deshalb geht ja auch heute jeder Depp ins Fitness-Studio.
> Weil jeder Depp mithalten will bei Waschbrettbauch, Bizeps, Trizeps und Arschzeps.
> Die Umsätze von McFit und Co. sind so hoch wie nie. ^^




So meinte ich das garnicht=D Ich meinte, ein Bisschen Muskeln!
Ich geh dafür auch nicht in Fitnesstudio, sondern mach 4 Mal in der Woche
Fitness, Radfahren und Zumba (zuhause halt=P). Ich fühl mich persönlich einfach wohler wenn ich Sport mache 
und sehe dass da was bei rumkommt^^.


Von mir aus muss man das nicht haben.. wie gesagt, ein Bisschen mehr find ich auch net verkehrt^^


@Manaori
Danke, du sprichst mir aus dem HerzenxD
Ich hatte sooo viele Weiber in meiner Stufe die wie Nutten rumgerannt sind und sich auch noch
toll dabei gefühlt haben >.<


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> So meinte ich das garnicht=D Ich meinte, ein Bisschen Muskeln!
> Ich geh dafür auch nicht in Fitnesstudio, sondern mach 4 Mal in der Woche
> Fitness, Radfahren und Zumba (zuhause halt=P). Ich fühl mich persönlich einfach wohler wenn ich Sport mache
> und sehe dass da was bei rumkommt^^.



Es war auch kein Vorwurf an dich, eher eine generelle Feststellung, die zur gedanklichen Anregung aller dient. ^^
Ich treibe auch viel Sport, weils mir Spass macht und weil ich mich dabei frei fühle.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oder diese Botox-Gesichter, die nicht mehr lächeln können, drei Tonnen Schminke im Gesicht haben und du am liebsten kotzen möchtest, wenn du die dazugehörige Hand siehst.



Das ist eine überraschend präzise Beschreibung meiner alten Musiklehrerin  Die lief allerdings auch noch in kurzen schwarzen Lederröcken rum. Ist 63.


----------



## Lycidia (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab letztens einen Beitrag gesehen, wo sich eine Frau abschminken sollte und die totale Krise gekriegt hat. Lustigerweise sah sie ungeschminkt besser aus als geschminkt ^^

Ich hab ne Kollegin, die lag im Krankenhaus und hat sich täglich geschminkt, damit sie nicht so scheisse aussieht - ähmmm...häh?? Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Bettwäsche bestimmt super ausgesehen hat, finde ich sowas doch reichlich übertrieben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein  gehen mir die Leute, die dauernd meckern, wie die ganzen Mädels aussehen (die,die sich viel schminken) genau so auf den Sack wie die Mädels selbst. Jeder hat sein Schönheitsideal, und wenn das sich von manchen unterscheidet, ist es doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Sollen sie sich doch 5 Tonnen Botox in die Nase spritzen lassen, solange es IHNEN (!) gefällt.

Ich kleide mich ja auch nicht nach irgend ner Norm, sondern nach meinem Ideal (gibt es jetzt nicht wirklich) bzw wie ICH es für richtig halte. Da können meine Eltern oder manche Freunde sagen was sie wollen, es interessiert mich Null.

Genau so bei allen anderen Dingen. Ich lasse mir nichts vorschreiben, außer wenn es nötig ist. (Bei Kleidung z.B. im Job oder bei Hochzeiten, da isses halt angebracht. Aber auch nur dort.)


----------



## Sethia (28. Juli 2011)

Danke, ganz meine Meinung.

+rep


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Naja, so einfach sit es leider nicht, Shikari. 

Ich bin eine Frau, die sich so kleidet, wie es ihr gefällt, was gemütlich ist, die sich kaum schminkt, einfach weil ichs nicht mag und finde, dass ich es nicht nötig hab (nicht,w eil ich so wunderschön bin. Ich brauchs einfach nicht.). Wenn man jetzt in einen Raum zusammengesteckt ist Tag für Tag mit Frauen, die genau das Gegenteil sind, die sich schminken Ende nie, in Kleidern rumhopsen, die ich höchstens abends in der Disco tragen würde... und man erstens von diesen  Frauen öfter mal gesagt bekommt, man solle sich doch ein bisschen zurecht machen, das geht doch nicht, und dann aber auch noch merkt, dass diese Frauen völlig anders behandelt werden als man selbst (und das ist so), quasi mit mehr.. Respekt? Dann kratzt das doch gehörig am eigenen Selbstbewusstsein, ganz egal, wieviel man davon hat. Das ist auch ein Grund,a us dem ich eigentlich ein Befürworter von Schuluniformen wäre. >.< Weil es sowohl im Berufsleben als auch in der Schule tatsächlich Personen im Lehrkörper gibt, die einen Schüler oder eine Schülerin danach behandeln, wie sie sich vom Aussehen her gibt. Und damit meine ich nicht gepflegtes Aussehen,w as selbstverständlich ist,s ondern Kleidung, Makeup... (und ja, diese Personen sind vorzugsweise männlich. Bestes Beispiel ein Englischprofessor bei uns: Wolltest du ne gute Note bei der Prüfung, musstest du nicht lernen, sondern einfach nur einen kurzen Rock oder was mit tiefem Ausschnitt anziehen. SOWAS regt mich auf. Man gibt sich so,w ie man ist, will nicht künstlich sein, und wird dafür benachteiligt und irgendwie... weniger als Frau behandelt als diese ganzen künstlichen Mädchen.)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Danke erstmal, dass du meinen Nick richtig geschrieben hast.  

Das tut mir leid für dich, und ich versteh das auch, dass man da vielleicht ein wenig genervt wird. Mir kam das bloß hier in manchen Beiträgen so vor, als ob hier einfach "abgestempelt" wird. Kann auch nur mein Empfinden sein, ich weiß es nicht. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass mir Leute, die halt über solche "Gruppen" rum mosern, tierisch aufn Sack gehen. Ich hab sowat auch schon selbst erlebt und erlebe es teilweise immer noch.

Edit: Das ist MEINE Meinung


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

War zu faul nachzuschauen, was jetzt wo ersetzt wird  Weiß jeder was gemeint ist. 

Ja, dieses abstempeln ist natürlich auch falsch, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Man wird halt von vielen solcher Leute gerne auch umgekehrt abgestempelt (das beste, was mal war.. aufgrund meines Kleidungsstils und dass ich mich nicht jedem Kerl an den Hals werfe.. Lesbe  Was dann witzigerweise sogar die Lehrer glaubten.) wird... da fehlt die Toleranz auf beiden Seiten, schätze ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Nein passt schon, aber aus Shikari wurde in letzter oft Shakira oder Shakari oder Shikiri oder whatever... 

Sorry für OT ^^


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

OT ist immer gut, gibt abwechslung.
BTW ich mag Toastbrot


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Shakira ist geil  Aber ich habe irgendwie so das dumpfe Gefühl, da fehlen dir die Kurven. :O 

Naja, Ende mit OT *hust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Ja dein Gefühl trügt dich nicht  Bei 1.85 und 79 KG müsste ich schon noch ein wenig zunehmen, um Kurven zu bekommen.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ein Englischprofessor bei uns: Wolltest du ne gute Note bei der Prüfung, musstest du nicht lernen, sondern einfach nur einen kurzen Rock oder was mit tiefem Ausschnitt anziehen.



Wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist das natürlich erbärmlich. Besonders für einen Lehrer.
Aber! warum sich das nicht zu nutze machen wenn man das schon weiss?

Mich haben diese Lehrer immer aufgeregt bei denen man nach der Prüfung noch diskutieren konnte.
Da stand dann immer die ganze klasse an und hat um 10tels noten debatiert. Hätten sie ordentlich gelernt, dann hätten sie auch gelangweilt auf ihrem stühlchen hocken können, bis es endlich weiter geht, wie ich.


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab meine leichten kurven mit 1.91 und 96kg :>


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist das natürlich erbärmlich. Besonders für einen Lehrer.
> Aber! warum sich das nicht zu nutze machen wenn man das schon weiss?
> 
> Mich haben diese Lehrer immer aufgeregt bei denen man nach der Prüfung noch diskutieren konnte.
> Da stand dann immer die ganze klasse an und hat um 10tels noten debatiert. Hätten sie ordentlich gelernt, dann hätten sie auch gelangweilt auf ihrem stühlchen hocken können, bis es endlich weiter geht, wie ich.



Hatte es in Englisch zum Glück nie nötig, das auszunutzen *g* Un dich weiß nicht.. es geht irgendwie ein bisschen gegen meinen Stolz, lapidar gesagt meine Möpse zu benutzen um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Aber! warum sich das nicht zu nutze machen wenn man das schon weiss?



Prinzipien?
Stolz?

Aber solang es nur beim angucken bleibt...
Also ich hab da schon Geschichten gehört...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Prinzipien?
> Stolz?
> 
> Aber solang es nur beim angucken bleibt...
> Also ich hab da schon Geschichten gehört...



Ich auch, sogar von Lehrerinnen... aber das ist OT.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das find ich sogar ganz sexy. Ich erwarte echt nicht von nem Mann, dass er sich jeden Tag rasiert.



Hm, wir würden gut zusammenpassen. ^^

Am Anfang hat meine Freundin auch verlangt, dass ich mich fast täglich rasiere... mittlerweile lasse ich den auch mal ein paar Tage stehen... wenn ich eine Woche an der Uni bin, trage ich auch gern einen Henriquatre.

Etwa so, allerdings weniger dicht und weniger Richtung Hals.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Ich finds viel schlimmer wenn Kerle sich jeden tag rasieren,
als wenn sie das Mal n Bisschen länger wachsen lassen.
Ich mag meinen Freund dann nie mehr küssen, weil das nen halben
Tag nach dem Rasieren extrem kratzt und manchmal sogar saumäßig weh tut...

Kennt ihr die Trivago Werbung im Fernsehn? Der Typ da hat son Vollbart.
Der ist glaub ich der einzige Mensch, den ich jeh gesehen habe, dem sowas steht =P


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Weil er im Fernsehen ist. ^^
Da wirkt alles anders als in Echt 

Meine Ex-Freundinnen haben immer nur gemeckert, wenn ich mal etwas Bart stehen hatte, weil es beim Küssen ja so piekt.
Das kotzt mich so an.


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Deswegen sag ich ja, lieber n Bisschen wachsen lassen =P

Ich kanns aber verstehen... das ist echt richtig aua.
Wenn man sich die Lippen beim küssen aufreißt, macht das Ganze 
ja auch nicht so wirklich dolle Spaß >.<


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm, wir würden gut zusammenpassen. ^^
> 
> Am Anfang hat meine Freundin auch verlangt, dass ich mich fast täglich rasiere... mittlerweile lasse ich den auch mal ein paar Tage stehen... wenn ich eine Woche an der Uni bin, trage ich auch gern einen Henriquatre.
> 
> ...



Weniger dicht und mehr Richtung Hals kann ich mir gut vorstellen. I like xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Ex-Freundinnen haben immer nur gemeckert, wenn ich mal etwas Bart stehen hatte, weil es beim Küssen ja so piekt.
> Das kotzt mich so an.



Richtig, dabei pieken die auch, wenn sie unten nicht richtig rasiert sind.


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich ja, lieber n Bisschen wachsen lassen =P
> 
> Ich kanns aber verstehen... das ist echt richtig aua.
> Wenn man sich die Lippen beim küssen aufreißt, macht das Ganze
> ja auch nicht so wirklich dolle Spaß >.<



Ach da muss man als Frau nicht so super Jammerlappen markieren.
Das is doch lächerlich. Weiblich sein, schön und gut, aber rumheulen wegen ein paar Bartstoppeln... boah ne.


edit:



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, dabei pieken die auch, wenn sie unten nicht richtig rasiert sind.



EBEN!!!! Und das ist viel schlimmer wenn man mit seinem... naja lassen wir das.


----------



## Littletall (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Zur Bartfrage... es kommt auf das Gesicht an. Ich habe nichs gegen einen leichten Bartschatten, aber Vollbärte sind nicht meins. Es gibt Gesichter, denen stehen Bärte, und es gibt Gesichter, denen stehen sie nicht. Ich mags ehrlich gesagt nur nicht so besonders, wenns beim Küssen kratzt, aber dafür wiederum können manche Männer einfach nichts.



Hihi, da musste ich mich mal kurz kichern ^^ Genau die Einstellung hatte ich auch mal. Freund, dein Bart muss ab. Der stört mich beim Küssen.
Irgendwann hats mir dann leid getan, ihn mit seinem Megabartwuchs immer zum Rasieren zu schicken und der Bart blieb dran.

Und heutzutage kratzt mich das gar nicht mehr. Das einzige, was mich stört: Er wischt sich oft nicht das Getränk aus dem Bart, wenn er einen Schluck getrunken hat. Dann schmeckt er beim Küssen extrem oft nach Cola.


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Sagen wir, die Männer, die ich b isher geküsst habe, habens geschafft, trotz Bartschatten bzw Dreitagebart nicht zu kratzen. Gab nur einen, der sich immer für mich rasiert hat, der war aber auch echt glatt wie ein Babypopo, das war... ungewohnt? xD Solange es nicht weh tut, sage ich ja nichts dagegen. Ich sehs ja bei meinem Bruder - der müsste sich jeden Tag zweimal rasieren, um nicht zu pieken - dass es teilweise einfach nicht geht. Also von dem her.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Diese ganze Weichspülerei der Männer kommt nur aus dem Werbefernsehen, da sind sie nämlich immer die Idioten. Im Ernst, schaut euch die Spots mal kritisch an. Ein Hoch auf die vielumjubelte Alice Schwarzer, nach der heterosexueller Geschlechtsverkehr ohne Unterdrückung der Frau unmöglich ist.


----------



## Sethia (28. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein passt schon, aber aus Shikari wurde in letzter oft Shakira oder Shakari oder Shikiri oder whatever...


sry für ot...

Sheinskvierri!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sagen wir, die Männer, die ich b isher geküsst habe, habens geschafft, trotz Bartschatten bzw Dreitagebart nicht zu kratzen. Gab nur einen, der sich immer für mich rasiert hat, der war aber auch echt glatt wie ein Babypopo, das war... ungewohnt? xD Solange es nicht weh tut, sage ich ja nichts dagegen. Ich sehs ja bei meinem Bruder - der müsste sich jeden Tag zweimal rasieren, um nicht zu pieken - dass es teilweise einfach nicht geht. Also von dem her.



Meine Ex-Freundin hat sich immer total aufgeregt, wenn ich auch nur ein wenig Stoppeln hatte. Natürlich hab ich mich dann alle 3 Tage rasiert (reicht bei mir) für sie, aber war schon nervig.

Ich fühle mich mit nem 3 Tage Bart (obwohl der bei mir erst nach 6 Tagen sichtbar ist ) immer irgendwie wohler, nicht so nackt. xD


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Trivago Werbung im Fernsehn? Der Typ da hat son Vollbart.
> Der ist glaub ich der einzige Mensch, den ich jeh gesehen habe, dem sowas steht =P



Warum - zur Hölle - weiß ich sofort, wen du meinst?! 

Ansonsten bin ich Shikaris Meinung: jeder soll so machen, wie er will und sich am wohlsten fühlt.
Alle schreien immer nach Toleranz, aber wehe es kreuzt ne Tussi mit gemachten Kissen ihren Weg ... (Die Mädels unter uns wissen, was dann abgeht.)


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

also:

bei den bildchen meinte ich CAGE (den sehe ich auch als mann - der drunter....ne du, so will ich gar net aussehen, da hab ich lieber ne wampe und sehe aus wie 60++ 

so, nette diskussion 

und ja: jeder soll so rumlaufen wie es ihm gefällt (sofern das ganze in die norm passt d.h. keiner nur mit boxershort oder "briefs" (so nennen die engländer nicht-boxer-short-unterhosen)....etc.)

naja, das aus zu nutzen das sich männliche lehrer/professoren beeinflussen lassen, wenn die mädels/frauen kurzen rock etc. tragen finde ich schon scheiße (weil 99% das machen - ohne skrupel und du als Mann darfst strampeln, da frauen sich kaum beeinflussen lassen (da müsstest du schon die professorin "aufreißen" und das setzt vorraus das du entweder echt der aufreißer schlecht hin bist oder das sie einfach so bereit ist mit zu machen, was die meisten frauen in solchen positionen nicht so)).....

finde es unterste schublade, genau wie sich hoch zu schlafen (egal wie das nun von statten geht, ob man sich entweder gleich den cheffe angelt oder von vorgesetztem zu vorgesetztem "springt" wie ne schlampe)

mfg LAX


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Definiere doch bitte mal "die Norm"... "Normal" ist und war schon immer ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Was für mich normal ist, mag für andere völlig absurd erscheinen (Ganz klares Beispiel: Homosexualität)... Du ganz alleine definierst dir deine eigene Form von Norm, wer da nicht reinpasst, ist unnormal? Ich z.B. finde es völlig normal, wenn ein Kerl im Sommer nur mit Shorts rumläuft. Die sollten dann natürlich nicht unbedingt mit Knöppen am Schritt und Snoopy drauf ausgestattet sein, aber jedem das Seine. Wenn jemand so rumlaufen möchte, bitte - zählt für mich zum Beispiel noch vollkommen zum Normalbereich. Vielleicht solltest du den Begriff Normalität noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Definiere doch bitte mal "die Norm"... "Normal" ist und war schon immer ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Was für mich normal ist, mag für andere völlig absurd erscheinen (Ganz klares Beispiel: Homosexualität)... Du ganz alleine definierst dir deine eigene Form von Norm, wer da nicht reinpasst, ist unnormal? Ich z.B. finde es völlig normal, wenn ein Kerl im Sommer nur mit Shorts rumläuft. Die sollten dann natürlich nicht unbedingt mit Knöppen am Schritt und Snoopy drauf ausgestattet sein, aber jedem das Seine. Wenn jemand so rumlaufen möchte, bitte - zählt für mich zum Beispiel noch vollkommen zum Normalbereich. Vielleicht solltest du den Begriff Normalität noch einmal überdenken.



^this

Die Norm ist immer das, was jeder Einzelne als Norm definiert.
Aus der Masse ergibt sich dann eine grob definierte Norm, die vom Kollektiv vorgegeben wird. Das ist üblicherweise das "Normale". 

Insofern ist es genau genommen sogar Quatsch von einer "Norm" zu sprechen, weil eine Norm ziemlich *genau *definiert ist. So wie z.B. eine DIN Norm. Diese "Normalität" über die wir hier sprechen, lässt sich aber nicht genau definieren. Ergo ist es keine Norm.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ^this
> 
> Die Norm ist immer das, was jeder Einzelne als Norm definiert.
> Aus der Masse ergibt sich dann eine grob definierte Norm, die vom Kollektiv vorgegeben wird. Das ist üblicherweise das "Normale".
> ...



oh you're just bullshittin :-)


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> oh you're just bullshittin :-)



WHY?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

Es stimmt schon was du schreibst aber alleine das du dir die mühe machst und versuchst das in Worte zu fassen ist bullshitting at its finest :-)


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon was du schreibst aber alleine das du dir die mühe machst und versuchst das in Worte zu fassen ist bullshitting at its finest :-)



Ich mach sowas gerne auch wenn es kaum jemanden interessiert. 
Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass die meisten buffed-typischen User es überlesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ^this
> 
> Die Norm ist immer das, was jeder Einzelne als Norm definiert.
> Aus der Masse ergibt sich dann eine grob definierte Norm, die vom Kollektiv vorgegeben wird. Das ist üblicherweise das "Normale".
> ...



Du solltest Lehrer werden.


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie interessant... Der Mensch empfindet als "perfekt schön", was absoluter Durchschnitt ist. Sobald jemand eine z.B. größere Nase hat, etwas abstehende Ohren, die Augen weiter auseinander oder zusammen, das Kinn weniger oder mehr ausgeprägt, ist es im Auge des Betrachters nicht mehr perfekt.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du solltest Lehrer werden.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das ist eine mögliche Studienwahl für 2012. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das ist eine mögliche Studienwahl für 2012. ^^



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, nur schade, das 2012 die Welt untergeht.  

Schluss mit OT ^^


----------



## Jordin (29. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant... Der Mensch empfindet als "perfekt schön", was absoluter Durchschnitt ist. Sobald jemand eine z.B. größere Nase hat, etwas abstehende Ohren, die Augen weiter auseinander oder zusammen, das Kinn weniger oder mehr ausgeprägt, ist es im Auge des Betrachters nicht mehr perfekt.


... ich finde gebrochene Nasen attraktiv


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

ok, dann kann ich dir helfen *ausholt*  ^^

ne, was ist "norm":

als normal im bereich klamotten deffiniere ich:

man hat eine hose - am besten ohne löcher - an, ein shirt (oder sonstiges den oberkörper bedeckendes kleidungsstück) und schuhe (im sommer gerne auch sandalen)...zumindest wenn man in der stadt ist oder halt dort wo einen leute sehen ....sicher habe ich abneigung gegen bestimmte arten hosen und shirts, aber darüber lass ich mich etz. mal net aus (nur soviel: skaterhosen mit arsch bei den knien sind einfach scheiße....wer sowas trägt kriegt von mir des label: halbstarker idiot ohne sinn und verstand (und ohne sinn für schöne dinge)....und mit miniröcken bei mädels hab ich es jetzt auch net so (finde röcke und kleidchen generell scheiße, das fängt beim ausgeh-kleid an und hört bei nem brautkleid auf)....ich liebe praktische klamotten und röcke und kleidchen gehören da eben net zu, das praktischste kleidungsstück ist IMHO ne JEANS 

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich deffiniere für mich die norm, aber das macht ihr doch auch, nehme ich an - naja bis auf die, die die werbung bzw. die gesellschaft in der sie sind das übernehmen lassen 
pps: ich finde personen (vor allem mädels) schön die unscheinbar sind....d.h. kleine brüsste, keinen ausgeprägten hintern, normal schlank (also nicht mager-modell, aber auch net fett), gut aussehendes gesicht und dann "strahlende" augen (also die art mädel, die meist selbst schüchter ist und oft übersehen wird (vor allem auch, weil die sich meist eben net aufdonnern und dann aussehen wie vom straßenstrich bzw. wie nen femme fatal), weil sie nicht die "argumente" haben die die augen des normalen mannes auf sich ziehen d.h. titten und hintern....ehrlich gesagt: ich finde große, hängende titten hässlich....anders gesagt, auch nen mädel das fast gar nix hat an brüsten kann in meinen augen schön sein (und ist es oft auch!))


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Also stigmatisierst du Leute, die im Sommer nur mit ner Shorts bekleidet rumlaufen? Ich verkneif mir lieber meinen Kommentar, weil ich hier nix riskieren will. Aber vielleicht solltest du mal über Vorurteile und Stigmatisierung nachdenken.

Und nochmal BTT:
Meinen "Traumtypen" gibt es gar nicht, dass ich hier jetzt ein Bild von irgendeinem Promi reinstellen könnte. Johnny Depp find ich ganz süß oder Ville Valo, wie er vor ein paar Jahren aussah, aber das sind ja keine "Traummänner" in dem Sinne für mich. Wenn mich jemand nach meiner Traum*frau* fragen würde, könnt ich bestimmt 10 Bilder hier reinstellen


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Krass wie du drauf bist. 



> (nur soviel: skaterhosen mit arsch bei den knien sind einfach scheiße....wer sowas trägt kriegt von mir des label: halbstarker idiot ohne sinn und verstand (und ohne sinn für schöne dinge)....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2011)

Nur zur Info, rein technisch gesehen ist eine einfache Leinenhose mit Taschen praktischer als eine schwierig herzustellende Jeans... erstere kannst du "zur Not" auch noch selber herstellen oder schnell reparieren... oder eine Tunika...

Edit: Ein Kleid für Frauen kann auch sehr viel praktischer sein als eine Jeans... und ist ebenfalls viel leichter herzustellen...

Also das Argument "Praktisch" ist vollkommen für'n Eimer...


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> meiner Traum*frau* fragen würde, könnt ich bestimmt 10 Bilder hier reinstellen



Ich frage also poste :-)

Zu den Skaterhosen mit Arsch bei den Knien. Find ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich super aber es gibt auch leute die Tragen den Helm beim Töfffahren wie eine Mütze :-) 
In diesem Sinne...Allzeit gute fahrt!


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Also das Argument "Praktisch" ist vollkommen für'n Eimer...




Mit "praktisch" war warscheinlich gemeint, im Sinne einer modernen Gesellschaft.

Im Angesicht einer Zombie- oder Atomkriegs-Apocalypse ist das warscheinlich wieder ganz anders


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Krass wie du drauf bist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast es treffend und noch recht nett ausgedrückt, danke 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich frage also poste :-)
> 
> Zu den Skaterhosen mit Arsch bei den Knien. Find ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich super aber es gibt auch leute die Tragen den Helm beim Töfffahren wie eine Mütze :-)
> In diesem Sinne...Allzeit gute fahrt!



Also gut.. Angefangen mit dieser hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find ihre markanten Gesichtszüge unheimlich ansprechend. Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich "kantigere" Gesichtszüge viel schöner finde als rundliche, ist wohl das, was mich anzieht äußerlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gilt ja für Kate Moennig auch...

Und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin... Übrigens nicht wundern: Ich find ganz unterschiedliche Typen von Frauen unheimlich hübsch und anziehend. Und natürlich ist das nicht das, wonach ich "suche"... Wäre auch dezent unrealistisch, aber träumen darf man ja noch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich hier jetzt keine Bilderfluten posten will, belass ich's erstmal dabei ^^


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Oh ja die Erste !!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Steht bei mir auch lustigerweise mit weitem Abstand auf Platz 1. Ich weiß nicht mal genau, wieso, aber... HRHR


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Die würd ich sogar mit dir teilen.. ;P


----------



## Linija (29. Juli 2011)

Hihi, bei mir ist das genau andersrum =P (wobei ich in dem Sinne keine "Traum*frau*" hab.
Ich find z.B. Gemma Arterton unglaublich schön *_*!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema Klamotten:

Ich find echt mies Leute nach der Wahl ihrer Kleidung abzustempeln >.<.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Die erste ist echt klasse. ^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle mit Olivia Wilde habt... so toll finde ich die jetzt auch nicht. 

Kennt ihr Alizée? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, die war süß damals, aber keine Ahnung wie sie heute aussieht, ihre goldenen Jahre hat sie ja eigtl. hinter sich oder? ^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, das untere Bild ist 4 Jahre alt. Die ist aktuell 27. Ich nehme nicht an, dass die sich so sehr verändert hat.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Hihi, bei mir ist das genau andersrum =P (wobei ich in dem Sinne keine "Traum*frau*" hab.
> Ich find z.B. Gemma Arterton unglaublich schön *_*!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, Gemma Arterton hat wirklich was. Die find ich auch unglaublich hübsch. Hab die das erste Mal in Prince of Persia gesehn und war sofort fasziniert von ihrem Anblick :O

Edit: Grad gesehn, sie spielt ja auch eine der Hauptrollen bei "Girls of St. Trinian".. Da fand ich sie aber nicht so hübsch, lag wohl auch an der Topffrisur und der komischen Schminke ^^


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

wieso ist es "schlimm" von der kleidung auf den menschen dahinter zu schließen?

die kleidung ist - nämlich (!) - ein ausdruck der eigenen persönlichkeit (ok, mit unter auch des eigenen geldes) und ich gehe nicht davon aus, das ein mensch sich nicht so kleiden würde, wie es einem selbst gefällt (und was einem gefällt lässt wiederrum den blick auf die eigene persönlichkeit zu!) d.h. kann man des ruhig als einen anhaltspunkt nehmen.

habe mich vll etwas krass ausgedrück *zurück rudern tut* ^^:

ich nehme des eben als anhaltspunkt (wie jemand aussieht macht diesen jemanden symphatisch oder eben nicht) - und wenn dann halt noch dieses typische verhalten rüber kommt, dieses "wanna be gangster-rapper bzw. hipp-hopper" und man mit begriffen wie "alder" und so weiter um sich wirft, braucht man sich net wundern, wenn man bei jemand anderem (in dem falle, als nicht objektiven betrachter (was kein mensch IMHO ist) VON MIR!) in ne schublade gesteckt wird....

und gegenüber manchen kleidungsstücken hab ich nun mal vorurteile (skaterhose, mini-rock, lack und leder (obwohl letzteres bei manchen mädels gut aussieht) etc.) und solange ich keinen treffe, der mir diese "nimmt" (aka. skaterhose trägt aber sonst komplett "normal" (scheiss wort, ich weiß) ist d.h. nicht dieses wanna be auftreten nebst türken-nachmache hat....und nein, ich habe wenig gegen türken (sicher gegen einzelne habe ich schon was, aber generalverdacht ist normal net meins))

zu mädels:

Ja, dieses erste bild aus dem posting von schneemaus ist "heiß"  d.h. finde die auch gut aussehen, wobei ich alize auch was abgewinnen kann (die klamotte ist auch nett - aber auch wieder net praktisch.....ich mag nun mal sachen mit taschen (d.h. jeans z.B.) die auch noch sonst praktisch sind (d.h. die kann man tragen wenn es heiß ist, aber auch wenn winter ist etc.)....ich mag es schon nicht wenn mädels mit ner handtasche ankommen (nix gegen z.B. nen daypack wenn man unterwegs ist und nen kleinen snack drin hat, dann handy, laptop vll noch etc., aber diese typischen handtaschen sind einfach nur mies IMHO)....könnte da des kotzen kriegen!

mfg Tom
ps: find auch miss padme (also natalie portman ganz hübsch....was ich halt nicht ab kann, ist wenn nen mädel so voll auch "am liebsten hätte ich ne zofe (ok da ist das amidala beispiel mies gewählt, die hat ja welche....aber ist halt nur ne film rolle, deshalb, egal) und 10000 klamotten und arbeiten? - da schick ich meinen mann" machen....kann des net ab, weshalb ich sehr auf durchsetzungstarke frauen stehe, die auch mal nem typen verbal (aber auch wirklich) eine knallen, wenn es angebracht ist - gute beispiele aus science fiction serien (ist halt nun mal das gebiet wo ich auch nen paar schauspielerinnen kenne....mainstream film kenne ich wenig bis gar keine!) währen:
- Terry Farrel (spielt Jadzia Dax in Star Trek: Deepspace 9)
- Martha Hackett (Seska aus Star Trek: Voyager - die ist zwar ne Verräterin, aber wenigstens ist sie unabhängig und keine Duckmäuserin...vor allem sind ihre Ansichten zum Teil Richtig IMHO)
- Denise Crosby (Tasha Yar aus Star Trek: TNG - ist sicherheitschefin d.h. die haut und schießt wenn es sein muss)
- Michelle Forbes (Ro Laren auch aus TNG - aufmüpfige Bajoranerin, die auch für ihre Ansichten kämpft und dafür sogar die Flotte verlässt - um Wiederstand gegen einen Vetrag zu leisten, der geschlossen wurde, obwohl die bevölkerung der betreffenden Region nicht zugestimmt hat)
- Amanda Tapping (Captain (und Dr.) Samantha Carter aus Stargate (SG-1 und Atlantis) - ist an Anfang Captain der Airforce und wird 2nd in Command des SG-1 Teams, wird im laufe der Serien bis zum Colonel befördert und kommandierte u.a. die Atlantis-Expedition und erhielt später das commando über ihr eigenes schiff (eines von nur 5 (es gab 7 - zwei gingen jedoch verloren)) was für einen offizier echt eine auszeichnung darstellt (ich meine auch heute ist das kommando eines schiffes für jeden der bei der marine ist wohl das ZIEL))
....könnte noch mehr nennen aber das sollte es denke ich zeigen (zumindest die Trekkies verstehen nun meinen geschmak ^^))


----------



## Linija (29. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh ja, Gemma Arterton hat wirklich was. Die find ich auch unglaublich hübsch. Hab die das erste Mal in Prince of Persia gesehn und war sofort fasziniert von ihrem Anblick :O
> 
> Edit: Grad gesehn, sie spielt ja auch eine der Hauptrollen bei "Girls of St. Trinian".. Da fand ich sie aber nicht so hübsch, lag wohl auch an der Topffrisur und der komischen Schminke ^^





Genau das Gleiche hatt ich auch! Ich konnt garnicht mehr weg gucken, weil ich 
Angst hatte irgendwas zu "verpassen" Die Augen und Haare und vorallem die Lippen sind 
soooo schön =D Faszination ist das richtige wort *nick*(Kaum zu glauben, dass ich heterosexuell bin, wa? >.<).


@ Lax: Oke so kann ich das voll und ganz verstehen. Wenn noch so Sachen wie
bestimmte Ausdrücke a la "alder" etc. hinzukommen, hätt ich den gleichen Eindruck.
Wenn derjenige dann noch nen "Gangsta-Polo" fährt, ists bei mir auch vorbei =P (Vorurteile ole)

Handtaschen mag ich auch nicht,sind aber manchmal, selbst wenn sie winzig sind, zieeeemlich
sinnvoll. Ich muss z.B. in meine Mini Handtasche den Toröffner von der Garage stopfen, mein
Handy, meinen Schlüssel, die Brille und meinen Geldbeutel. Das würd ich nicht alles in meine Jeanstaschen bekommen.
Und wenn doch, dann säh das mehr als bescheuert als =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Alizée?



Ich weiß noch, das sie in einem Liveauftritt mit dem oberen Kostüm einen.. Fisch auf die rechte Pobacke dieses... Outfits genäht hatte oder so...


----------



## Laxera (1. August 2011)

hihi

kenne des, wenn net alles in die taschen passt, bei mir ist es meist das brillen-etui das "draußen bleiben muss" - ich meine geldbeutel ist rechts aussen (mag es net wenn der in der hinteren tasche "am arsch" ist - sitze nicht gerade auf meinen kreditkarten und dem ausweis - der sieht dann immer so gekrümmt und vernudelt aus und ausserdem wird einem da das ding zu leicht geklaut!), mein handy - zumindest war es bei den alten so - rechts aussen, wobei da jetzt auch andere dinge platz finden wie:

- schlüssel (wer braucht sowas nicht? ...)
- nen kleines taschenmesser (hab sowas immer dabei, ist praktisch)
- kaugummi-packung
- etc. was halt noch so dann und wann dazu kommt 

das handy ist jetzt (trage mega gerne hemden) in der brust-tasche (bei nem smartphone auch angeraten finde ich - anders zerkratzt es nur, oder man schafft es wegen belastung das display zu "zerbrechen" d.h. sprünge rein zu kriegen (ok, bei nem OLED ist das schwer, trotzdem vorsicht ist mutter der kiste mit porzellan) - und bald werd ich mir vll noch nen gürtelclip kaufen (oder was um das ding wie nen armband-computer an den arm zu binden 

mfg LAX
ps: gansta-polo? ^^ - bei mir hier unten sind es eher "gansta-corsa" (in der umgebung gibt es da einige) oder ähnliche sachen....verstehe leute ich nicht, die ein auto kaufen könnten, das vll sogar neu ist (oder halt 2-4 jahre alt) und dann aber doch nen 5-8 jähriges (und älter!) kaufen nur weil man ja aufmotzen (von der sonderlackierung, über allu-felgen bis hin zum spoiler) und tieferlegen muss - und ne krach-anlage muss ja auch rein....mag sowas gar nicht (finde man sollte das verbieten - vor allem weil es IMHO ruhestörung ist, mit sowas durch die gegend zu fahren!)
pps: das ist vll auch der grund warum ich net groß viel feiern gehe etc. (ausser mit meinem ausgewählten kreis an freunden) weil ich solche leute einfach net ab kann....die kommen mir oberflächlicher rüber als ne hauptschülerin die lauter 4er und 5er hat, nix kann, aber aus zu sehen versucht wie nen star (es aber nicht schafft und dann aussieht wie ne nutte vom straßenstrich bzw. die dorf-/stadt-schlampe....und es vll sogar ist!) und am ende doch irgendwo beim fleischer an der theke landet (und nein: ich habe NIX gegen FLEISCHER ODER METZGER - haben hier in meinem kaff sogar nen recht guten, mit verkäuferinnen die nicht gerade dumm sind!)


----------



## Zukane (1. August 2011)

Ich (Junge^^) hasse es einfach fast nurnoch das alle echt nur aufs Aussehen achten. Ist leider bei den meisten Jugendlichen so.
So lange die Mädchen/Frauen sich "normal" kleiden und es nicht zu sehr übertreiben ist das okay. Man muss ja nicht 5 Tonnen MakeUp drauf haben und wasweiß ich noch was


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> pps: das ist vll auch der grund warum ich net groß viel feiern gehe etc. (ausser mit meinem ausgewählten kreis an freunden) weil ich solche leute einfach net ab kann....die kommen mir oberflächlicher rüber als ne hauptschülerin die lauter 4er und 5er hat, nix kann, aber aus zu sehen versucht wie nen star (es aber nicht schafft und dann aussieht wie ne nutte vom straßenstrich bzw. die dorf-/stadt-schlampe....und es vll sogar ist!) und am ende doch irgendwo beim fleischer an der theke landet (und nein: ich habe NIX gegen FLEISCHER ODER METZGER - haben hier in meinem kaff sogar nen recht guten, mit verkäuferinnen die nicht gerade dumm sind!)



Da schwingt aber wieder viel Pauschalisierung mit in deinem Beitrag! 

Nur weil jemand in der Schule 4er und 5er hat, heißt dass nicht, dass die Person dumm ist. nix kann. Die größten Genies der Weltgeschichte waren totale Pfeifen in der Schule.
Ich würde jemanden eher nach seinem Intellektuell bewerten, sofern ich das kann, indem ich mich mit der Person unterhalte. Da kann man viel mehr erfahren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Sind wir nun endlich bei Traumfrauen !? Jaaa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mary Elizabeth Winstead... kennt man z.B. aus Scott Pilgrim vs. the World (<333) oder Stirb langsam 4.0 . Die ist schon ziemlich süß... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ellie Goulding... Sängerin... supersüß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sophia Bush... sah man in The Hitcher als Freundin des Vollpfosten da. 

Theoretisch müsste ich nun noch Megan Fox zeigen, aber wie die ausschaut weiß jeder.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Tja brauchen wir wohl doch nen Frauen und Männer-Bilder Thread hier oder was


----------



## Zukane (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Da schwingt aber wieder viel Pauschalisierung mit in deinem Beitrag!
> 
> Nur weil jemand in der Schule 4er und 5er hat, heißt dass nicht, dass die Person dumm ist. nix kann. Die größten Genies der Weltgeschichte waren totale Pfeifen in der Schule.
> Ich würde jemanden eher nach seinem Intellektuell bewerten, sofern ich das kann, indem ich mich mit der Person unterhalte. Da kann man viel mehr erfahren.



Richtig. Es gibt halt viele Arten der Intelligenz. 
Ich bezeichne das eine als Wissens-Intelligenz (also Allgemeinwissen etc etc) und Menschliche-Intelligenz (Verhalten, Repekt, Toleranz etc).
Menschen die menschlich richtig daneben sind kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht leiden. Ich habe leider schon sehr viel schlechtes in meiner Schulzeit erleben müssen und
muss es heute noch ...


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Wenn die mal aussieht wie eine Frau, dann... *hust* ...also ich weiss nicht, wäre mir wohl irgendwie zu... zu jugendlich oder zu mädchenhaft.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne das eine als Wissens-Intelligenz (also Allgemeinwissen etc etc)




Wobei auch hier zu bedenken ist, dass Allgemeinwissen z.B. einfach auswendig gelernt werden kann.
Das hat dann nichts mit Intelligenz zutun.

Auch zigtausende Schüler machen ihr Abitur indem sie das ganze Zeug auswendiglernen. Deshalb sind sie noch lange nicht intelligent, ganz im Gegenteil, weil nämlich das Wissen, was sie sich so eingeprägt haben, bereits nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg ist.

Zusammenhänge erkennen und komplexe Strukturen deuten und verstehen können, das würde ich als Intelligenz bezeichnen.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. August 2011)

Vorhin bei den Bildern waren wir genau am nerv des thread. bei all den schönheitsidealen denen viele Menschen nacheifern.

jetzt driftet der thread ab in eine diskussion über "was ist intelligenz?".

Nun könnte man doch darüber diskutieren was für Ausbildungen die vorhin geposteten Frauen haben. Da würde manch einer noch aus allen wolken fallen.


----------



## Jordin (2. August 2011)

> Sind wir nun endlich bei Traumfrauen !?





> Vorhin bei den Bildern waren wir genau am nerv des thread.




Go Go!  
Ich hab morgen um 8 nen Termin beim Chirurgen. Was muss ich noch alles beachten? ^^

Niemand will deinen Charakter oder inneren Werte vögeln!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

War klar, dass das irgendwann kommt.

Wenn Man(n) Schauspielerinnen/Sängerinnen schön findet, dann ist doch nichts dabei. Ich könnte hier noch 5 weitere posten, die ich attraktiv finde. Fakt ist, dass ich KEINE von denen jemals in meinem Leben bekommen werde, Gott möge mir helfen aber wenn man es realistisch sieht, ist es so.  Das hat dann auch nichts mit "Innere Werte" oder "Charakter" zu tun, sonder nur vom verdammten Äußerlichen. Vielleicht sind die Frauen ja auch alle Arschlöcher (sind sie nicht ^^), oder sie sind liebenswerte Personen, man weiß es nicht. 

Ich jedenfalls suche mir keine nach dem Schönheitsideal der Frauen dort oben, man könnte sagen es ist zufällig. Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der mir rein optisch zusagt und dann auch charakterlich in Ordnung ist, dann interessiere ich mich halt für diese Person. Ob die nun ausschaut wie Megan Fox oder wie sonst wer, ist mir schei* egal.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Niemand will deinen Charakter oder inneren Werte vögeln!



Word!

Das man zuerst aufs Aussehen schaut, da stimme ich dir zu Shiki. ^^

Das ist sicherlich völlig normal, da wir uns daran gewöhnt haben, unsere Augen als erstes Wahrnehmungsorgan zu benutzen. 
Deswegen sind ja auch "Dates im Dunkeln" so interessant, weil man niemanden sieht, quasi wie ein Blinder sich auf die eigentlich wichtigen Dinge konzentriert: Stimme und was mit dieser Stimme gesagt wird und die ganzen anderen Eindrücke, die man ohne Augen sammelt.
Nur wenn man dann wieder ins Licht geht kommt oft das böse Erwachen 

Hab es selbst noch nicht probiert, aber in einer Reportage im TV war das mal so.

Ich glaube, was noch wichtig ist, ist die Frage, wie detailliert man sich an den Äußerlichkeiten eines anderen Menschen "aufhängt".
Nase krumm? Hässlich! Schmale Lippen? Hässlich! Zu klein, zu dick? Hässlich?

Es gibt sicherlich leute die über diese ersten 4 Punkte hinwegsehen und sich da nicht soviel draus machen. Aber viele entscheiden bereits nach einem einzigen Merkmal, dass jemand für sie nicht in Frage kommt.
Das ist das eigentlich moralisch verwerfliche (meiner Meinung nach). Denn ein Mensch ist nicht an so einem Merkmal zu beurteilen. Wenn dann im selben Atemzug behauptet wird, dass das "einfach nicht passt", dann ist das nichts als Heuchelei, weil die Leute zu feige sind, zuzugeben, dass sie oberflächlich sind und dass es ihnen eben sehr wohl viel bedeutet, wenn jemand z.B. eine krumme Nase hat.


----------



## Laxera (3. August 2011)

[sub]wobei, rein evolutionstechnisch schon das aussehen die partnerwahl entscheidet (das war schon immer so - und ist auch bei vielen tieren so (strauße sind wohl das beste beispiel)) d.h. so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht, das schlimmste ist IMHO - wenn man es ablehnt sich mit personen die einem nicht so zur "nase" stehen zu unterhalten bzw. diesen, falls die entschieden haben was von einem zu wollen, das ablehnt, anstatt eine chance her zu geben und mal hinter die fassade zu gucken....(da muss ich mich aber auch an meiner nase nehmen, wenn ein "ausschluss" versucht mich "auf zu reißen" (auch mädels reißen jungs auf - ist nicht mal so unüblich das die selber aussuchen und auch aussuchen wollen, was ich sehr gut finde) dann schicke ich die auch meist weiter (bin dabei zwar freundlich, aber toll ist des immer noch net...


mfg LAX
ps: die da oben ist net zu mädchenhaft (ich meine ich bin nicht pedophil, aber meiner meinung nach kann niemand zu jung aussehen....sicher, bei manchen mädels würde ich mir den ausweis zeigen lassen bevor ich mit denen was mache....egal ob trinken (bin kein säufer - ich hasse es betrunken zu sein....die kontrolle zu verlieren ist nicht schön und auch nicht ok IMHO und saufen nur um betrunken zu werden ist auch net toll...) oder doch mehr (also sowas wie beziehung oder one-night-stand))
[/sub]


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> [sub]wobei, rein evolutionstechnisch schon das aussehen die partnerwahl entscheidet (das war schon immer so - und ist auch bei vielen tieren so (strauße sind wohl das beste beispiel)) d.h. so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht, das schlimmste ist IMHO - wenn man es ablehnt sich mit personen die einem nicht so zur "nase" stehen zu unterhalten bzw. diesen, falls die entschieden haben was von einem zu wollen, das ablehnt, anstatt eine chance her zu geben und mal hinter die fassade zu gucken....(da muss ich mich aber auch an meiner nase nehmen, wenn ein "ausschluss" versucht mich "auf zu reißen" (auch mädels reißen jungs auf - ist nicht mal so unüblich das die selber aussuchen und auch aussuchen wollen, was ich sehr gut finde) dann schicke ich die auch meist weiter (bin dabei zwar freundlich, aber toll ist des immer noch net...
> 
> 
> mfg LAX
> ...



Kleiner gings nicht oder?


----------



## Laxera (3. August 2011)

nein, sorry .....firefox hatte nen "hänger" 

mfg LAX


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> das thema des ganzen war:
> 
> ...



Naja, also 30 Minuten im Bad empfinde ich nichtmal als abartig, sondern eigentlich eher als "hetzen". 

Lange Haare zu waschen ist total aufwändig, und selbst wenn ich sie einfach nass lasse, nur einen Zopf rein mache, kommt trotzdem noch rasieren, was locker mal 10 Minuten dauert, und Zähnputzen dazu. Eventuell die "Krallen stutzen", Deo und/oder Parfüm, Aftershave wegen der rasiererei, so wie andere ihre Frisur gelen müssen, so steht für meinereins dann kämmen an, (oder eher strigeln xD).
- wenn du dazu noch 2-3x den Song änderst, und dir zwischendrin mal einen Kaffee und eine Zigarette oder so holst, dann kommst du schnell über die halbe Stunde hinaus. Ich wüsste also garnicht wie das schneller gehen soll, außer einfach bleiben lassen ala (Aufstehen, Haargummi, Aspirin, Sonnenbrille, Kaffee-to-go & GO.

Oh und auf sein Aussehen zu schauen, ist nie schlecht.
gerade als Mann, bist du bei jeder Frau heutzutage doch schon unten durch, wenn du unrasiert bist, oder keine modische oder zumindest gepflegte Kleidung trägst, oder schmutzige Fingernägel hast, etc.
(Ich verwandele mein Badezimmer vor "jedem" Frauenbesuch, (egal ob Mutter oder Affäire) in einen sterilen Operationssaal, weil Frauen sich zum Pinkeln setzen "wollen", und spätestens an dem Punkt hast du mit einer unsauberen Toilette oder Barthaaren im Waschbecken, oder Zahnpasta am Spiegel oder so, direkt verloren. 
Also die "quasi Pingeligkeit" der Frauen, auf ihr Äußeres zu achten, was wir Männer immer gerne verpönen, wird von uns Männern doch "Privat wie Beruflich" eigentlich schon lange ebenso erwartet und vorrausgesetzt. Wir müssen tagtäglich wie aus dem Katalog geschnitten aussehen,egal ob zur Arbeit oder zur Beerdigung.

Außerdem entscheidet es ja auch, wie wir auf unsere Umwelt wirken.
Ich erwecke z.B. nicht gerade den Eindruck, als könnte man mir eine Kiste in die Hand drücken, und sagen: 
"hier, schlepp das mal", und jeder der mir eine Kreissäge giebt, sieht schon vor seinem geistigen Auge wie sich meine Haare darin verfangen und ich mich mit dem Ding knochentief rasiere, oder dergleichen... und das ist auch beabsichtigt. 



Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bkeleanor schrieb:


> So wollt ich immer aussehen, das sieht einfach nur höllisch cool aus :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa der Stil gefällt mir auch schon eher, aber mir gefällt der Touch von "Bauarbeiter"
irgendwie nicht so sehr, dafür sind die Haare zu kurz, und er ist zu unrasiert. 
Deswegen orientiert sich "mein Look" da eher an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haha stimmt.
> 
> Also als Mann find ich ihn sehr gut aussehend ...
> 
> ...



Das erinnert irendwie stark an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kleiner gings nicht oder?


  

Erstmal lol^^ Kaffee meets Bildschirm – danke dafür.



@LAX

Ich würde wirklich mal um ein Foto von dir bitten. Passiert mir nicht oft, dass mich das interessiert, aber bei dir ist das der Fall. Außerdem ist das doch das Thema oder?
(Keine Angst vor negativer Wertung, ich halte mich nicht für einen oberflächlichen Menschen, es interessiert mich nur. Und da du dir so viele Gedanken machst, kannst du dich sicherlich sehen lassen  )



 



Kuya schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kollabier* *Frevel*! Das ist Welten von einander entfernt! Nimm das zurück! Nimm das sofort zurück!!!


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an:
> [...]



Völlig zurecht erinnert es dich an David Hasselhoff, denn wie bereits erwähnt sind diese Männerikonen aus den 70er/80ern durchaus Vorbilder für mich. (von den Kopffrisuren mal abgesehen)
Heutzutage kommt ja keiner mehr mit ner ordentlichen Matte auf der Brust daher... das erhöht aber die Männlichkeit meiner Meinung nach um grobe 200%. ^^

Wenn ich mir die mittel- bis langhaarigen Emo-artigen Statisten auf den anderen Bildern anschaue... furchtbar. So sehen heute 90% aller jungen Männer aus und es hat mit Männlichkeit IMO nix zutun.
Viel mehr sieht es ausgesprochen Homosexuell aus (ohne dem jetzt eine Wertung geben zu wollen) oder auch Metrosexuell, was ja heute ein gängiger Begriff ist.

Wenn jemand also nicht diesen total lächerlichen Emo-Stil hat, dann hat er/sie einen Iro und dicke Muskelpakete. Damit sieht er/sie allerhöchstens aus wie Mr. T., mehr aber auch nicht.

Fakt ist, echte (optische) Männer sind fast ausgestorben 





Jordin schrieb:


> Erstmal lol^^ Kaffee meets Bildschirm – danke dafür.




Büdde! Lappen?


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Fakt ist, echte (optische) Männer sind fast ausgestorben


Korrekt. 
Ich habe gerade über Ausnahmen nachgedacht ... Gerard Butler (Mr. Spartaaa!) und Clive Owen fallen mir da spontan ein.






> Büdde! Lappen?


Danke


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> Ich habe gerade über Ausnahmen nachgedacht ... Gerard Butler (Mr. Spartaaa!) und Clive Owen fallen mir da spontan ein.



Stimmt, da kennt sich jemand aus! ^^
Die beiden sind relativ altmodisch-maskuline Typen.


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, da kennt sich jemand aus! ^^



Ich hab gelogen ... _spontan _war das nicht. 
Der ... äh ... Gedanke beschäftigt mich schon länger 
call me gerard!


----------



## Laxera (3. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja, also 30 Minuten im Bad empfinde ich nichtmal als abartig, sondern eigentlich eher als "hetzen".
> 
> Lange Haare zu waschen ist total aufwändig, und selbst wenn ich sie einfach nass lasse, nur einen Zopf rein mache, kommt trotzdem noch rasieren, was locker mal 10 Minuten dauert, und Zähnputzen dazu. Eventuell die "Krallen stutzen", Deo und/oder Parfüm, Aftershave wegen der rasiererei, so wie andere ihre Frisur gelen müssen, so steht für meinereins dann kämmen an, (oder eher strigeln xD).
> - wenn du dazu noch 2-3x den Song änderst, und dir zwischendrin mal einen Kaffee und eine Zigarette oder so holst, dann kommst du schnell über die halbe Stunde hinaus. Ich wüsste also garnicht wie das schneller gehen soll, außer einfach bleiben lassen ala (Aufstehen, Haargummi, Aspirin, Sonnenbrille, Kaffee-to-go & GO.
> ...



lol - ich hab auch lange haare (aber so lang? - sorry, da würde ich sofort ne schere bemühen!)

naja ich hole mir während ich im bad bin keinen kaffee (kann man danach oder davor trinken), den song tu ich auch net ändern (radio hab ich keines im bad), krallen macht man net morgens im bad (dazu ist keine zeit - schlafe bis 45 min bevor ich wo hin muss d.h. dann ist es aufstehen, kaffeemaschine an, duschen und anziehen, kaffee trinken und frühstücken (falls dafür zeit ist), dann zähne schrubbeln, dann aftershave bzw. deo rauf (rasieren ist ab und an dabei morgens....aber meist mach ich das am abend vorher....auf 3 tage bart stutzen halt), schuhe an und dann GO!!! 

andere dinge, nägel schneiden, haare großartig bürsten etc. mach ich dann wenn echt nötig, net jeden tag (meine haare fallen recht gut, ne bürste ist selten notwendig am morgen - zumindest nicht, wenn ich wie jeden morgen, dusche)

auf aussehen achten ist schon wichtig, aber ich lasse mir net von anderen aufzwingen wie mein bad (teile mir bei uns hier zuhause das bad in der nähe meines zimmers mit meinem dad) aus zu sehen hat (also wie du meintest: wie ne klinik) oder wie es bei mir daheim aussehen soll, das mache ich net mit, wenn einer meint das es "zu dreckig" sei, dann soll er/sie sich heim scheren (!) - soll nicht heißen das nen klo net geputzt gehört, das tut es schon, 1x die woche minimum, genau wie nen waschbecken saubergehalten werden muss (aber über jedes kleine haar reg ich mich net auf) etc.

wenn es nach dir ginge (das mädels einem das sofort als "fail" ankreiden würden, wenn das bad net 100% sauber ist, ein paar dinge in der wohnung/dem haus rumliegen, in der küche ein wenig geschirr rumsteht und man nicht 100% modisch gekleidet ist, auch wenn man die aktuelle mode zum kotzen findet) dann währen wir schon lange ausgestorben, da die meisten männer nicht übertriebene putz-freaks sind und auch oft mit 3-tage-bart rumrennen 

ausserdem: ich sehe nie aus wie aus dem katalog (will ich gar net - bin nen teures unikat, d.h. keine gräßliche massenware) mit bügelfalte etc. - bin net beim militär, wo alle versuchen durch uniform gleich aus zu sehen (hab auch nen recht drauf, anders aus zu sehen!) bis auf die rang-abzeichen und das name-tag


erwartungen von frauen/Mädels: also meine ex hat nur erwartet, das ich einfühlsam, romantisch und verschmust bin....und das ich zu hören kann....die klamotten waren ihr so gut wie egal (sie hat zwar dann und wann in mein schrank geguckt und gemeint das ich dieses oder jenes öfter bzw. mal wieder anziehen könnte, aber das war es) und andersrum ist es bei mir das gleiche, wenn Inhalt (bezüglich: sie ist nicht fett und oder total hässlich) stimmt und die verpackung nicht aussieht als wenn des mädel mitte der 50er jahre stecken geblieben währe, was klamotten angeht, dann ist es mir meist egal was sie trägt (sofern die persönlichkeit passt - d.h. nen schüchternes mädel das auf einmal auf femme fatal macht find ich doch komisch und da schlägt dann, sollte ich sie halt vorher schon gekannt haben, der alarm an) sofern die restlichen vorraussetzungen passen d.h. das sie halt zu mir passen würde.

anmerkung: des heißt NICHT das ich "GEIL" aussehende mädels nicht lieber mögen würde als das graue mauerblümchen, aber ich rede mit allen (bin etwas schüchtern, rede aber mit allen die mich ansprechen - und wenn keine mich anspricht, dann guck ich halt, das ich so ins gespräch komme....)

naja mit kreissägen und kiste kenn ich mich aus (sehe zwar jetzt auch nicht gerade wie der typ von der baustelle aus, muss aber hier zuhause (wir renovieren gerade ein altes haus das direkt neben unserem steht) oft aushelfen oder sogar selber dinge erledigen)....

ach ja, an den jenigen der ein bild wollte:

kannst du haben (muss diese - oder nächste - woche eh welche machen (brauch welche für bewerbungen aller art (von berufsfachschulen bis hin zu praktika ist hier alles drin) d.h. dann kriegst du eines .....hab nämlich KEINE digi-cam (ok die vom handy, aber die ist net so der bringer) und keine bilder von mir selber auf dem PC)


mfg LAX
ps: hab noch 2 fragen:

a) seit ihr schüchtern oder eher die aufreißer-typen bzw. femme fatals für die mädels?

und:

b) findet ihr es ok wenn mädel den jungen anspricht oder ist das "viel zu progressiv" d.h. es darf nur der junge des mädel ansprechen?

pps: mag keine "pingeligen" leute....die sind meist obergenau und putz-freaks (kann in deren umgebung net leben - die wollen immer bei mir anfangen auf zu räumen bzw. zu putzen)


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2011)

Ist es eigentlich noch im Rahmen, dass eine 23-jährige Frau noch ein Brustwachstum erlebt und innerhalb weniger Wochen von B richtung C klettert? Als Freund echt spannend zu beobachten.


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich noch im Rahmen, dass eine 23-jährige Frau noch ein Brustwachstum erlebt und innerhalb weniger Wochen von B richtung C klettert? Als Freund echt spannend zu beobachten.



Okay... unüblich, finde ich als Frau. Es sei denn, sie hat generlel zugenommen, da wachsen die Brüste mit, oder sie ist schwanger. xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay... unüblich, finde ich als Frau. Es sei denn, sie hat generlel zugenommen, da wachsen die Brüste mit, oder sie ist schwanger. xD



Zugenommen? Naja, vielleicht von 51 auf 53. Schwanger ist sie nicht - hoffentlich.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich noch im Rahmen, dass eine 23-jährige Frau noch ein Brustwachstum erlebt und innerhalb weniger Wochen von B richtung C klettert? Als Freund echt spannend zu beobachten.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du wirst Vater!


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du wirst Vater!



Befürcht ich auch xD


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Befürcht ich auch xD



Möglich wäre auch noch eine Mischung aus Wunschträumen und Einbildung. ^^


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Völlig zurecht erinnert es dich an David Hasselhoff, denn wie bereits erwähnt sind diese Männerikonen aus den 70er/80ern durchaus Vorbilder für mich. (von den Kopffrisuren mal abgesehen)
> Heutzutage kommt ja keiner mehr mit ner ordentlichen Matte auf der Brust daher... das erhöht aber die Männlichkeit meiner Meinung nach um grobe 200%. ^^
> 
> Wenn ich mir die mittel- bis langhaarigen Emo-artigen Statisten auf den anderen Bildern anschaue... furchtbar. So sehen heute 90% aller jungen Männer aus und es hat mit Männlichkeit IMO nix zutun.
> Viel mehr sieht es ausgesprochen Homosexuell aus (ohne dem jetzt eine Wertung geben zu wollen) oder auch Metrosexuell, was ja heute ein gängiger Begriff ist.



Interessant wie sich die Geschmäcker da unterscheiden können.
Ich emfpand wie von dir beschriebene Archetypen immer irgendwie als "Hinter der Zeit" oder "Wild und Primitiv".
Ich habe gerade den von dir angedeuteten Flair von Homosexualität (ich verstehe ja wie du es meinst^^) im Vergleich zu deinem Beispiel immer als 
Anmutig und Stilvoll bzw. graziös emfpunden. Quasi als würdest du einen Panther oder Löwen mit einem Bären vergleichen.
Der Bär mag größer und kräftiger (demzufolge Männlicher) sein, aber die Raubkatze ist graziös, elegant, Anmutig und eigentlich genauso gefährlich. Diesen Punkten gebe ich Persönlich halt den Vorzug.
Ich weiß, der Vergleich ist etwas plump, aber ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine. 





Laxera schrieb:


> lol - ich hab auch lange haare (aber so lang? - sorry, da würde ich sofort ne schere bemühen!)
> 
> naja ich hole mir während ich im bad bin keinen kaffee (kann man danach oder davor trinken), den song tu ich auch net ändern (radio hab ich keines im bad), krallen macht man net morgens im bad (dazu ist keine zeit - schlafe bis 45 min bevor ich wo hin muss d.h. dann ist es aufstehen, kaffeemaschine an, duschen und anziehen, kaffee trinken und frühstücken (falls dafür zeit ist), dann zähne schrubbeln, dann aftershave bzw. deo rauf (rasieren ist ab und an dabei morgens....aber meist mach ich das am abend vorher....auf 3 tage bart stutzen halt), schuhe an und dann GO!!!
> 
> ...



Naja, also das klingt jetzt extrem, nicht jede Frau regt sich über ein unsauberes Bad so auf, das man von Fail sprechen kann.
Worauf ich hinaus wollte, ist das Frauen halt oft Ordnungsbewusster sind als Unsereins, und man gewissermaßen Extraaufwand betreiben muss, damit diese sich zu Gast bei einem auch Wohl fühlen. Ich rasiere mich zum Beispiel auch spätestens alle 2 Tage, weil ich persönlich Bärte nicht mag, weder bei mir noch bei anderen, und ich finde, lange Haare wirken einfach edler wenn man rasiert ist. Einen Putzfimmel habe ich nicht, aber ich will halt das meine Gäste sich wohlfühlen, und sie quasi eine "saubere Wohnung" im Sinn haben, wenn sie wieder vorbei kommen.
Ich meine Gäste, würden nicht unbedingt zugeben, dass es denen nicht sauber genug ist, gerade weil sie wissen, dass man nicht immer Lust und Zeit dafür hat. Ich versuche halt den Schein zu wahren, ich würde es tatsächlich 24/7 schaffen meine Wohnung komplett sauber zu halten. 


Und naja Kaffee nehme ich einfach deswegen mit, ich versuche stets meine alltäglichen Dinge oder Pflichten mit Kleinigkeiten zu versüßen.
Also so simple Dinge wie jeder sie macht, (Musik zum Aufräumen/Putzen) anzumachen, und/oder dazu nen Drink oder ein Bierchen.
So habe ich neben der lästigen Rasiererei noch einen leckeren Kaffee, Musik und eine Zigarette, das machts erträglicher. 


Ich bevorzuge es eigentlich sogar, von den Mädels "angesprochen" zu werden.
(Oder auch einfach direkt geküsst, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte xD). Jedenfalls stehe ich auf solche "offensiven" Frauentypen, die wissen was sie wollen. Andererseits kann es auch sehr verlockend sein, auf emotionaler Ebene an eine eher schüchterne Person heranzugehen, und sich mit ihr auf gleiche Wellenlänge zu begeben, und sich dafür einige Stunden für die romantische Art zu nehmen. Deswegen fällt mir es mir schwer auf deine andere Frage zu antworten. 
Auf jedenfall bin ich keiner von denen, die mit irgendeinem "Anmachspruch" auftauchen, niemals! - Zu erwartet, zu gewöhnlich.
Da "inszeniere" ich lieber "Zwischenfälle" und "manipuliere die Unstände" etwas, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch noch eine Mischung aus Wunschträumen und Einbildung. ^^



Wunschträume? Sie hat mich heute gefragt, ob mir etwas an ihr auffällt. Die erste Antwort "Friseur" traf diesmal nicht zu...


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wunschträume? Sie hat mich heute gefragt, ob mir etwas an ihr auffällt. Die erste Antwort "Friseur" traf diesmal nicht zu...



Ich hoffe für dich, dass es nicht die Schwangerschaft ist. ^^


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich noch im Rahmen, dass eine 23-jährige Frau noch ein Brustwachstum erlebt und innerhalb weniger Wochen von B richtung C klettert? Als Freund echt spannend zu beobachten.



Nimmt sie die Pille? Längere Pause gemacht? Gewechselt? Langzeitzyklus?

@Topic:

a) seit ihr schüchtern oder eher die aufreißer-typen bzw. femme fatals für die mädels?

Extrem. Ich bin total schüchtern und obwohl ich schon versucht habe, etwas daran zu ändern, kann ich wenig dagegen tun. Ich würde nie jemanden ansprechen, der mir gefällt, obwohl ich sonst sehr gut frei sprechen kann und souverän auftrete. Dazu kommt, dass ich ein eher nachdenklicher und kritischer Typ bin und nicht auf oberflächliches Getue stehe. Leider wird meine Schüchternheit von anderen oft als Arroganz aufgefasst und die Leute trauen sich noch weniger an mich heran.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nimmt sie die Pille? Längere Pause gemacht? Gewechselt? Langzeitzyklus?



Nichts davon eigentlich. 

Oder was meinst du genau mit längerer Pause?


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nichts davon eigentlich.
> 
> Oder was meinst du genau mit längerer Pause?



Wenn sie die Pille nicht nimmt, erübrigt sich das. 

Setzt man die Pille für längere Zeit ab und fängt dann wieder an, kommt es manchmal zu Gewichtszunahme und Brustwachstum. 
Sind aber nur Wassereinlagerungen. Also verhütet sie nicht hormonell? Gleiches gilt nämlich auch für andere hormonelle Verhütungsmittel.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2011)

Oder sie war beim Onkel Doktor und hat schnippeln lassen, wenn sie schon mit so einer Frage ankommt xD

@Deanne
Komisch... meine Arroganz legt man mir immer so aus, dass ich doch nur zu Schüchtern wäre um mit den Leuten zu reden O_o


----------



## Laxera (5. August 2011)

der vergleich Bär/Panter ist gut, da ich das auch so empfinde d.h. ich empfinde den "modernen" mann (also den der kein - extremes - brusthaar etc. hat) auch als das zu bevorzugende  - und nein, ich bin nicht homosexuell.

sich die dinge "versüßen" mach ich auch dann und wann (musik zum frühstück, beim aufräumen ist die pflicht (sonst drehe ich am rad!) etc.), aber beim rasieren könnte ich kein kaffee trinken (rasiere nass und rasierschaum im kaffee schmeckt bestimmt net - ausser ich würde den bart nur stutzen, aber dann lohnt der kaffee net, das ist in 2 minuten vorbei)

ok, bischen aufräumen tu ich bei weiblichem besuch auch, sachen runter vom sofa, tisch frei räumen und das bett von allem befreien (sollte es jemand sein von dem ich was will bzw. meine freundin, wenn ich gerade eine haben sollte) etc. aber verleugnen tu ich mich trotzdem net d.h. rest lasse ich so (ok bad wird evtl. noch kurz geschaut und grober unrat/dreck entfernt, aber auch nur wenn ich des als nötig erachte)

die "andere geschichte" würde ich gerne hören xD

anmachsprüche sind platt (zumindest alle mir bekannten), lieber nen vernünftiges gespräch (würde mich - weil ich extrems schüchtern bin - eh nicht trauen mit sowas plattem an zu kommen)

vor allem, nen gespräch anfangen ist - sofern man des mädel irgendwo her kennt - schon mal auch für wen der schüchtern ist, einfacher als einfach drauf los zu stürzen und sich voll lächerlich zu machen

und ja, ich mag es auch, von mädels angesprochen zu werden (meine ex hat z.B. mich angesprochen, da kam dann ein belangloses gespräch über alle möglichen dinge raus....und man lernte sich bissal kennen und am ende wurde da halt mehr draus)

eine schüchterne person an zu sprechen ist für mich sogar leichter als mit "miss overconfidence" zu reden, weil ich da schon mal etwas habe, das ich mit diesem mädchen teile, weil ich auch extrem schüchtern bin (auch wenn ich das zu verbergen suche, indem ich ein anderes image projeziere...versuche mich halt nicht so zu geben, auch wenn ich oft unsicher bin) und so, auch weil sie es vll nicht erwartet (und auch keine hohen erwartungen an nen gespräch hat, wie die mädels die nicht schüchtern sind, aber dafür meist extreme anforderungen an jungs stellen) besser mit ihr reden kann (kann auch nur meine ex anführen, die war eig. auch schüchtern aber sie hat sich eben nen herz gefasst, aber man hat es ihr trotzdem angemerkt, aber nachdem das aus dem weg war, wurde es ein gutes gespräch  )

romantisch bin ich schon (nicht nur der klassiker "candle-light-dinner" sondern auch so dinge, wie der spaziergang im mondschein etc. sind mir keine fremdworte, oder klassische musik und gedämmtes licht - oder nen guter liebesfilm zum im hintergrund laufen lassen, während man wichtigere dinge macht....ok meine letzte erfahrung mit kinofilm im hintergrund ist etwas her (hatte seither aber schon nen paar freundinnen mehr)....war glaub ich "die insel" und ich hab vom film nicht all zu viel mitbekommen....dann ging es aus dem film, es hat geschüttet, wir mussten auf den bus warten und wir standen unter der straßenlaterne, es hat munter geschüttet wie schon gesagt, und haben geknutscht bis der buss kam (sie hatte glaub ich meine jacke an....sie hatte keine mitgenommen, während ich mein jeans-jacket dabei hatte .....war nen schöner abend des (einer meiner lieblingsmomenten aus meinem leben)

zwischenfälle? - beispiele?

so, noch zu unserem - hoffentlich nicht -werdenden dad, ich hoffe das es nicht das ist, wenn doch, mein beileid (nix gegen schwangerschaft, wenn beide das kind wollen und es geplant ist, ist dies nicht gegeben bist du als typ meist das opfer, weil du immer zahlst, da der deutsche staat die rechte von männern in dieser beziehung mit füßen tritt d.h. zahlen darfst du, das sorgerecht hat aber meist doch die mutter)

so meine paar zusätzlichen cent 

mfg LAX
ps: mich hält man wegen schüchternheit auch in manchen "kreisen" (bei manchen leuten, die ich meist eh nicht mag) für arrogant


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2011)

Zur Bär/Panther-Diskussion:
Hier stellt sich schlussendlich halt die Frage, ob man eher den Holzfäller- oder den Bankertyp bevorzugt. Rein äusserlich find ich den Holzfäller extrem männlich, den Banker hingegen lasch, langweilig und unmännlich. Allerdings muss auch hier relativiert werden:
- Haare an den Beinen sind pflicht, wer seine Beinhaare rasiert ist...nunja...es ist einfach tabu, als richtiger Mann macht man das einfach nicht! (Radsportler ausgenommen, aber die sind eh nen Fall für sich ^^)
- Haare an Brust und Rücken ist ok sofern sich das in Grenzen hält. Im Vergleich:
Ok:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu viel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde zwar beide Typen nicht sonderlich ansprechend, aber es geht hier nur um die Behaarung ^^



Aber was ich schrecklich finde sind "elfische Abwandlungen" von Männern mit langen, glatt gezogenen Haaren im Legolas-Stil. Das ist einfach unmännlich oder besser gesagt viel zu feminin. Meiner Meinung nach sollen Frauen weiblich aussehn, aber doch nicht Männer o_O


Ich seh morgens auf dem Arbeitsweg immer nen Typen mit maximalem Männlichkeitsfaktor. Muss mal schauen, dass ich ein Bild von ihm machen kann. Der sieht echt aus wie ein Holzfäller, aber in nem schicken Anzug, das hat was


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Haare an den Beinen sind pflicht, wer seine Beinhaare rasiert ist...nunja...es ist einfach tabu, als richtiger Mann macht man das einfach nicht! (Radsportler ausgenommen, aber die sind eh nen Fall für sich ^^)



Wahahaha 
Da musste ich lachen. ^^

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, der Holzfäller/Banker Vergleich ist sehr treffend.


----------



## Laxera (5. August 2011)

lieber elfen-ähnlicher banker als holzfäller (d.h. verschwitzt, dreckig und haarig wie nen affe)


ok bein-haare rasieren tu ich immer noch net (net notwendig, meine sind weiß (und bleiben das hoffe ich auch) und viele sind es auch net d.h. es ist nicht notwendig hierfür den rasierer/eppilierer zu bemühen)

feminin? - lol, gibt meiner meinung nach nur 2 wirklich feminine attribute:

brüste und genitalien, alles andere ist dann doch standpunkts-sache 

mfg LAX


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

Na gut, dann hier also die Andere Geschichte:


 Ich wollte mit 4 Bekannten in unseren beiden Stammclubs die 5 Minuten Fußweg voneinander entfernt sind Neujahr feiern.

 Bereits vor der Tür hatten wir die erste "andere" Gruppe kennen gelernt, auch durch einen eher zufälligen lustigen Zwischenfall der dem Türsteher passiert ist.
Nach wenigen Minuten des gemeinsamen belustigens war schon klar, das unsere beiden Gruppen Neujahr und den gesamten Abend wohl zusammen feiern würden.

 Später am Abend, wollten wir wiederrum in den anderen Club wechseln, wegen der Cocktail Happy Hour, und sie bat mich ihr zu helfen ihren Freund und die anderen 2 zu suchen die noch fehlten, während die restlichen 4 von uns am Ausgang warten sollten.

 Sie nahm mich also an der Hand und zog mich kreuz und quer durch die gewölbeartigen Gänge und Räume des Clubs hinter sich her.

 Dann..., (ich war schon genervt vom rumgehetze, aber versucht mir natürlich nichts anmerken zu lassen), ...drehte Sie sich plötzlich in einem eher schmalen Gang um, packte mich mit beiden Händen am Kragen und zog mich mit einer überraschend-unerwarteten beachtlichen Stärke zu sich runter.
Für ein Moment dachte ich wirklich: _"häh!?, - will die etwa jetzt Grundlos auf mich einschlagen oder was!?"_, aber nein, - dann verpasste sie mir einfach einen recht langen und eindrucksvollen Zungenkuss, (natürlich hab ich das nach 1-2 Sekunden der Überraschung registriert, und wie ich nun mal bin, bin ich direkt voll drauf eingestiegen, wenn schon, dann den richtigen Eindruck hinterlassen, es gibt keine zweite Chance für den ersten Kuss!!

Danach schaute sie mich mit so einem verführerischen Lächeln an, sagte: Entschuldige, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen" und ging mit mir zu den anderen zurück, die bereits vollzählig waren.

Sie hatte das ganze anscheinend nur inszeniert, um mit mir einen ungestörten Moment zu bekommen, wie es schien, waren die beiden nur kurz auf der Toilette oder so, und die Suche war total unnötig. Niemand schien verdacht geschöpft zu haben, und so wechselnten wir nun den Club.

 Vor meinem geistigen Auge, sah ich bereits ihren Freund (mit dem Sie soweit ich weiß 5 Jahre zusammen war), auf uns beide Einprügeln. 
Zumal wir uns alle gerademal 4 Std. kannten, aber uns so super verstanden haben, so als wären wir schon seit Jahren ein großer Freundeskreis. 

Und er spendierte uns obendrein noch den ganzen Abend Getränke, ich glaube das waren bestimmt 200-300 Euro, die er da für uns auf den Kopf gehauen hatte, über den gsamten Abend hinweg. 
Ansich ja schade, weil ich gerne öfter mit denen weggehen wollen würde, aber sich die Dinge über kurz oder lang bestimmt noch in eine Richtung entwickeln dürften, die Komplikationen verursachen müsste, so wie es ausschaute.

 Aber andererseits, sich auf ein solch &#8222;riskantes Abenteuer" mit einem hübschen Mädchen einzulassen, da kann doch "gerade ich", absolut nicht widerstehen. 

 An dem Punkt mach ich mal einen Cut, sonst müsste ich wirklich die ganze Geschichte erzählen, was noch etwa 4-5 Seiten in Anspruch nehmen, und noch einige Höhen und Tiefen beinhaltet, aber es sei gesagt, in den folgenden Stunden und Wochen, ist noch einiges vorgefallen.






> Zur Bär/Panther-Diskussion:
> Hier stellt sich schlussendlich halt die Frage, ob man eher den Holzfäller- oder den Bankertyp bevorzugt. Rein äusserlich find ich den Holzfäller extrem männlich, den Banker hingegen lasch, langweilig und unmännlich. Allerdings muss auch hier relativiert werden:
> - Haare an den Beinen sind pflicht, wer seine Beinhaare rasiert ist...nunja...es ist einfach tabu, als richtiger Mann macht man das einfach nicht! (Radsportler ausgenommen, aber die sind eh nen Fall für sich ^^)
> - Haare an Brust und Rücken ist ok sofern sich das in Grenzen hält. Im Vergleich:
> ...



Also ich verstehe was du mit "Bänkertyp" meinst, aber ich zähle mich nicht zu den "Schlipsis", und wenn ich mal einen Anzug tragen muss, dann rettet mich meine "Mähne", und mein Schmuck davor, auszusehen wie der Durchschnittsbänker von der Stange.

Haare am Rücken oder Brust (und eigentlich auch Arme) stören nur, weil das sind ohnehin "Tattooflächen", und ich würde, wenn ich dort eine großartige Behaarung hätte auch entfernen, Gottseidank, habe ich da aber nur den üblichen Flaum, der kaum zu sehen ist, von daher Glück für mich.

Jene, die Wadentattoos wollen, müssten sich auch die Beine rasieren, aber da ich weder eine üppige Beinbehaarung aufweise, noch ein Wadentattoo in Planung habe, wäre es eh egal für mich.

Dein zweiter Vergleich ist extrem lustig für mich, nicht nur weil ich meine Haare mit dem Glätteisen bearbeite, sondern weil ich gerade letzte Woche erst auf Facebook von einem 23 jährigen Mädchen angeschrieben wurde, und sie sagte unter anderem: "Oha", wie hübsch du bist, du siehst ja aus wie ein "elfisches" Model, du bist ja voll der Traummann". 

Was ich Persönlich für eines der geilsten Komplimente halte, die ich mir überhaupt hätte wünschen können.
Mit der Wortwahl hatte Sie sofort ein Stein bei mir im Brett, wie man so schön zu sagen pflegt.

Offensichtlich ist also der Stil, den du am meisten verabscheust, gleichzeitig der Leitfaden für mein ultimatives Schönheitsideal, welches ich anstrebe. 

Nunja wie schon erwähnt, Haare brauche ich nur auf dem Kopf, und meine Mähne zählt für mich als Ausdruck der Männlichkeit so wie die Mähne eines Löwen, und ähnlich wie weibliche Löwen keine Mähne haben, habe ich auch eine schwäche für Frauen mit kurzen, oder zumindest kürzeren Haaren, als ich sie selber habe, (wobei länger geht ja auch schwer, habe nur 1x eine Arbeitskollegin gehabt, die Haare bis zu den Kniekehlen hatte, aber das wäre zu lang. Etwas oberhalb des Gürtels, ist für mich die persönliche Grenze die ich halten will).


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> den Banker hingegen lasch, langweilig und unmännlich.



Ich hätte da jetzt eher Adjektive wie edel, elegant und seriös erwartet. So einen schicken Anzug finde ich deutlich männlicher als ein Holzfällerhemd.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hätte da jetzt eher Adjektive wie edel, elegant und seriös erwartet. So einen schicken Anzug finde ich deutlich männlicher als ein Holzfällerhemd.



Dieses Bild hatte ich auch mal aber das verblasst wenn man die Bankazubis beim Dönermann sieht und denen zuhört und merkt wie unglaublich dumm manche davon sind.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Naja, Azubis bei der Bank würde ich jetzt auch nicht als Banker bezeichnen. 

Laut Wiki - "Banker, auf deutsch Bänker ist eine aus dem Englischen kommende Bezeichnung für einen (*leitenden*) Angestellten einer Bank."


----------



## Deathstyle (5. August 2011)

Vollkommen wurst? Es ging doch um Anzugträger und das Bild was man über die hat.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Du hast von Bankern geredet... Azubis sind für mich keine Banker. Darum ging's doch. 

Wie dem auch sei - Anzüge sind toll.


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieses Bild hatte ich auch mal aber das verblasst wenn man die Bankazubis beim Dönermann sieht und denen zuhört und merkt wie unglaublich dumm manche davon sind.



Das Bild verblasst auch, wenn du wie ich einen Bekannten hast, der sich genau so Verhält, Anzieht, und benimmt. 
Eine exakte Kopie, ein totaler Stereotyp. Während der Zeit meiner Ausbildung in einer renomierten
Anwaltskanzlei mit Notariat, wo ich die Gratwanderung zwischen beruflischer Verkleidung aka Kostümfest (Bürokraten-Sträflingsbekleidung und Bänkerhundeleine) mit Pferdeschwanz während der Geschäftszeit, gefolgt von einem Feierabend-dekostümieren, (Haare aufmachen, Jacket und Hemd in den Rucksack stopfen, andere Schuhe anziehen, und Bier in die Pranke, ehe ich überhaupt in die Bahn steige,
war dieser bekannte bei der Bundeswehr und wollte wohl Major Payne werden, bevor er plötzlich auf ärztlichem Wege die Bundeswehr verlies, sich bei einer Bank bewarb, und nach einer 180° Persönlichkeitsänderung die schon an Schitzophrenie grenzte, sogar im Sommer im Rosa-Hemd mit Damen-Leder-Handtasche, Kindersärgen von Schuhen und einem Versace-Schal sammt zu klein geratenem Anzug rumlief. Sein ganzes Verhalten hat sich auch in diese distanzierte selbstverherrlichende oberflächliche kleinkarierte Weise geändert.
Würde er keine Frauen versuchen damit zu blenden, hätte ich Ihn wohl für Jemanden gehalten, der seine Schwule Seite entdeckt hat. 


Etwa zur gleichen Zeit, fing ein Kumpel von mir, der in einem Beruf arbeitet, wo ein Anzug total Overdresst ist an, immer einen zur Arbeit zu tragen, (als einziger dort lol...), und seinen Beruf mangels eigener Persönlichkeit in jedem zweiten Satz hervorzuheben, und sich quasi benahm, wie ein Metzger im Smoking, der sich als Fleischvermittler und Gewebe-Chirurg oder so darzustellen versucht. (Er war jetzt kein Metzger, aber das überzogene Beispiel verdeutlicht es besser).


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> lieber elfen-ähnlicher banker als holzfäller (d.h. verschwitzt, dreckig und haarig wie nen affe)



Eigentlich merkwürdig, dass Affen immer als negatives Beispiel herangezogen werden, wo sie doch unser aller genetischer Vorfahre sind...

Und warum sind im Gegenzug Elfen (die im Übrigen nicht existieren, also reine Fiktion sind) häufig ein positives Beispiel wie wir sein müssen?

Man kann sehen, hier herrscht ein nicht unerheblicher Konflikt....


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Weil Affen (nicht alle, natürlich) eben die Vorstufe zum homo sapiens sind, aus anthropologischer und evolutionärer Sicht. Affen sind also ein negatives Beispiel, weil sie auf eine Entwicklungsvorstufe bzw. eine weniger fortgeschrittene Entwicklung hindeuten (speziell auf einem intellektuellen Level).

Elfen hingegen sind von Menschen entworfene Gestalten die also auch menschlichen Wunschvorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil Affen (nicht alle, natürlich) eben die Vorstufe zum homo sapiens sind, aus anthropologischer und evolutionärer Sicht. Affen sind also ein negatives Beispiel, weil sie auf eine Entwicklungsvorstufe bzw. eine weniger fortgeschrittene Entwicklung hindeuten (speziell auf einem intellektuellen Level).



Naja, wenn du es so sehen willst... ok.
Man könnte aber Affen auch als Vorfahren sehen, also mit positiver Assozitation. Das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen 



EspCap schrieb:


> Elfen hingegen sind von Menschen entworfene Gestalten die also auch menschlichen Wunschvorstellungen entsprechen.



Und genau das ist das Problem, weil es Wunschvorstellungen sind.
Ich sträube mich dagegen, wie jemand sein zu wollen, der nur eine Wunschvorstellungen ist.

Da bin ich Realist. ^^
Was dabei rauskommt, wenn man "ideal" sein will, sieht man ja an den "Opfern" verkorkster Schönheitsoperationen. Prominentestes Beispiel ist wohl Michael Jackson.


----------



## Laxera (6. August 2011)

hm...

weiß ja nicht, aber ich finde es schön wenn wer versucht einem ideal zu entsprechen, denn das führt dann dazu, das dieser jenige ein ziel hat und strebsam ist bzw. wird 

sicher alles für die schönheit ist auch net toll (jackson ist ja wohl das krasse negativ beispiel...)

wobei ich schönheits-ops nicht verteufle, denn wenn jemand drunter wirklich leidet, das halt deformiert ist (ob das nun durch nen unfall kam oder natürlich ist, ist egal) bzw. unatürlich aussieht (sei es nun das der oder die jenige ne narbe hat die weg muss/soll oder ähnliches) 

ich meine ich stehe zwar auf mädels die keine atom-möppse haben, aber ich kann verstehen wie sich nen mädel fühlen muss, das flach wie nen junge ist (d.h. wenig bis gar keine brüste hat) und dann das korrigieren lässt.

mfg LAX
ps: affe ist schon negativ, weil jeder mensch der aussieht wie einer eigentlich ne rückentwicklung (bzw. negative evolution) darstellt....man könnte auch sagen: höhlen-mensch, eingebohrener, wilder etc.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> weiß ja nicht, aber ich finde es schön wenn wer versucht einem ideal zu entsprechen, denn das führt dann dazu, das dieser jenige ein ziel hat und strebsam ist bzw. wird



Was für Ideale! Achherrje ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber glaub du musst noch viel lernen.



Laxera schrieb:


> ich meine ich stehe zwar auf mädels die keine atom-möppse haben, aber ich kann verstehen wie sich nen mädel fühlen muss, das flach wie nen junge ist (d.h. wenig bis gar keine brüste hat) und dann das korrigieren lässt.



Eine Frau, die meint, ihre Brüste wären zu klein, und sie müsste sie vergrößern lassen, weil sie sonst total unglücklich ist, hat diese Einstellung nur deshalb, weil andere Menschen ihr, das Gefühl dazu geben.
Erst durch die Erkenntnis, dass andere größere Brüste haben und sie dadurch minderwertiger als diese Frauen ist, entsteht diese Annahme.

Das müsste nicht so sein, wenn wir andere Werte in unserer Gesellschaft vertreten würden. Tun wir aber nicht weil wir ein Haufen oberflächlicher Menschen sind. (bewusst pauschalisiert, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hätte da jetzt eher Adjektive wie edel, elegant und seriös erwartet. So einen schicken Anzug finde ich deutlich männlicher als ein Holzfällerhemd.



Das sehe ich als Frau etwas anders. Anzüge wirken so kühl und langweilig, ich bin definitiv für Holzfällerhemden. Männer mit Bart, Bauch und Holzfällerhemd, da falle ich sofort in die Begattungstarre.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als Frau etwas anders. Anzüge wirken so kühl und langweilig, ich bin definitiv für Holzfällerhemden. Männer mit Bart, Bauch und Holzfällerhemd, da falle ich sofort in die Begattungstarre.



Begattungsstarre? Bei Bart und Bauch? Definitiv nicht. Da würd ich einen weiten Bogen drum machen.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Begattungsstarre? Bei Bart und Bauch? Definitiv nicht. Da würd ich einen weiten Bogen drum machen.



Das hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch eher erwartet... ich verstehe jetzt nicht so richtig, warum jemand auf dicke Wampen steht


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Extrem. Ich bin total schüchtern und obwohl ich schon versucht habe, etwas daran zu ändern, kann ich wenig dagegen tun. Ich würde nie jemanden ansprechen, der mir gefällt, obwohl ich sonst sehr gut frei sprechen kann und souverän auftrete. Dazu kommt, dass ich ein eher nachdenklicher und kritischer Typ bin und nicht auf oberflächliches Getue stehe. Leider wird meine Schüchternheit von anderen oft als Arroganz aufgefasst und die Leute trauen sich noch weniger an mich heran.



Wuahahaha eine Seelenverwandte 
Es ist wirklich ein Drama. Ich bin generell sehr direkt, aber sobald ich ein Mädel sehe und denke "Oh die ist was Besonderes" gehts steil bergab.
Von den Betroffenen wird das dann natürlich so aufgefasst, als würde ich sie bewusst ignorieren.

Zum Thema Holzfäller oder Banker:
Man kann auch in einem Anzug sehr männlich sein. Hier sind Auftreten und andere Merkmale wesentlich bedeutender. Körper- und Gesichtsbehaarung gehören für mich einfach, in einem gewissen Maße, zu einem echten Mann dazu. 
Das liegt aber vielleicht auch an den verschiedenen Ansichten der Generationen.
In meiner Jugend haben Harrison Ford oder Sean Connery das typische Männderideal gebildet und keine androgynen "Schönlinge".

EDIT: Warum denken bei Bauch eigentlich alle an eine ausgeprägte Bierwampe?
Wenn ich in offener Gesellschaft erwähne das ich bei Frauen auf etwas mehr stehe, ernte ich sofort schiefe Blicke und werde gefragt:"Was, du stehst auf Fette?"


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch eher erwartet... ich verstehe jetzt nicht so richtig, warum jemand auf dicke Wampen steht



Es redet ja keiner von dicken Wampen und Übergewicht. Aber gegen einen kleinen Waschbärbauch habe ich nichts. Ist mir viel lieber als durchtrainierte, muskulöse Typen. Dieses aalglatte Aussehen stößt mich ab.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> EDIT: Warum denken bei Bauch eigentlich alle an eine ausgeprägte Bierwampe?
> Wenn ich in offener Gesellschaft erwähne das ich bei Frauen auf etwas mehr stehe, ernte ich sofort schiefe Blicke und werde gefragt:"Was, du stehst auf Fette?"



THIS!


----------



## Ogil (6. August 2011)

Weil 2 Zentner wilder Wikinger nunmal maennlicher sind als 1/2 Portion Elf.

PS: Und ja - auch bei Frauen gilt: Ein paar Kilo zu viel sind immer besser als ein paar Kilo zu wenig. Kuschlig >>> klapprig!


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieses aalglatte Aussehen stößt mich ab.



Word!

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2011)

Ich mag Frauen, bei denen ich nicht ständig Angst haben muss, sie zu zerbrechen, wenn ich sie anfasse o.O
 Also schliess ich mich dem Chor an. 	Kuschlig >>> Klapprig!


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eigentlich merkwürdig, dass Affen immer als negatives Beispiel herangezogen werden, wo sie doch unser aller genetischer Vorfahre sind...
> 
> Und warum sind im Gegenzug Elfen (die im Übrigen nicht existieren, also reine Fiktion sind) häufig ein positives Beispiel wie wir sein müssen?
> 
> Man kann sehen, hier herrscht ein nicht unerheblicher Konflikt....



Vom Affe zum Mensch zum Elf. 
Das zeigt eigentlich ganz gut, warum Elfen, Affen, und Menschen auf 
diese Weise als positive und negative Beispiele benutzt werden.
(Jaja, ...waren die erstbesten Bilder.. nicht die beste Wahl^^).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (7. August 2011)

hm...

sofern kuschlig nicht "dick" bedeuted schließe ich mich euch auch an (heraus guckende rippen geht bei mir nämlich gar net)

naja bei männern find ich den body-builder (also den extremen body-builder) jetzt auch net so toll, aber schlank, mit schönen klamotten ist schon so nen ideal 

und es stimmt, auch anzüge wirken männlich, wenn der typ darin sich so verhält und nicht linkisch durch die gegend fetzt und rüber kommt als währe er vom anderen ufer 

zu "nur weil ihr die gesellschaft das gefühl gibt weniger wert zu sein":

das ist meist nicht wirklich so, aber - diese frage gilt vor allem den mädels - würdet ihr euch komplett "ohne" wohl fühlen d.h. wenn man euch durch angucken (ausser gesicht und evtl. frisur...schminke und lippenstift (falls ihr sowas tragt)) net von nem jungen unterscheiden kann?

ich glaube es nicht, weshalb ich jedes mädel verstehe, das dann zum skalpell greifen lässt 

mfg LAX
ps: bin net der meinung "noch viel lernen" zu müssen


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Also wenn ich wie Tom Selleck in den 80ern durch die Gegend laufen könnte, wäre mein Ideal erfüllt


----------



## Manaori (7. August 2011)

@ Laxera: Ich persönlich würde mich sehr wohl fühlen damit, ja, weil ich das andere Extrem leider zu gut kenne *g* Bin von Natur aus mit eher großen Brüsten gesegnet... was bei meiner Statur (zierlich und nicht sehr groß) schon eher zu viel ist. Von der Schwierigkeit, passende BHs zu finden, mal abgesehen. MIor wäre es lieber,man müsste erst mal in mein Gesicht sehen, statt mir gleich in die andren Augen zu gucken, was leider... eher oft der Fall ist. Zumal große Brüste gesundheitlich ab einer gewissen Größe belastend sein können (Rückenschmerzen etc. Wenn zu viel Gewicht vorne dran hängt kann man sich halt nicht ganz gerade halten.). 

Bin aber alles in allem der Meinung,e s soll zusammen passen. Molligen Frauen stehen große Brüste sehr gut... es ist halt alles rund (das ist nicht abwertend gemeint. Meine Mutter ist so ein Fall und ich denke, dass sie trotz Übergewichts recht hübsch ist, weil eben alles zusammenpasst.) Genauso wie sehr schlanke Frauen mit kleinen Brüsten eben besser aussehen. Schlank und riesen Möpse sieht imo etwas seltsam aus, ebenso wie mollig und null Vorbau. Was aber meine persönliche Meinung ist.


----------



## Laxera (8. August 2011)

kann ich verstehen, wobei auch das korrigierbar währe....brustverkleinerung nennt sich des und auch das würde ich verstehen (persönliches ästhetisches empfinden gibt es durchaus noch und wenn man laut dem "hässlich" ist, dann kann und sollte man was machen bzw. machen lassen, wenn so dinge wie sport und muskelaufbau-training nicht helfen...wenn es auf druck von aussen geschieht ist des nat. was anderes)

mfg LAX
ps: ich starr nicht auf brüste - soll nicht heißen das die mir bei frauen nicht wichtig sind (mag sie klein, deshalb nicht viel zum starren da ^^), aber es gibt wichtigeres:

Gesicht, Augen, mund (ist lippenstift oben oder nicht), Frisur (gefärbt? gel drin? komplizierter knoten etc.?)....Auftreten, Kleidung, wieviel MakeUp hat die gute oben und hat sie ne handtasche oder nicht (mich stören die dinger extremst, für mich ist das dabei haben von sowas schon nen negativpunkt)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ebenso wie mollig und null Vorbau. Was aber meine persönliche Meinung ist.



Nicht nur deine...
das ist das mit eines der wenigen Dinge bei denen ich doch etwas karg werde, wenn der Bauch größer ist als die Brüste (also bei ner Frau, beim Mann wär's andersrum ziemlich wirr).

Generell ist bei mir ein sehr ausgeprägter Sinn für Proportionalität und Symmetrie ausgewachsen... 

Zum Thema OPs...
Natürlich ist die Gesellschaft daran schuld... ich mein niemand kommt alleine von sich aus darauf bei einem technisch betrachtet guten Körper noch 2-3 Körbchengrößen mehr dranzuschrauben, das ist völlig widersinnig.
Es kommt nur daher, dass einem überall vorgelebt wird, dass es eben so sein muss, dass man nur genau so jetzt was besseres ist und alles andere 'unschön', wenn nicht gar abstoßend ist.

Und wer meint nicht mehr viel lernen zu müssen hat schon verloren...


----------



## Laxera (8. August 2011)

das mit viel lernen bezog sich auch mädels (wobei man auch da net aus lernt)....suicher muss ich in anderen dingen noch nen haufen lernen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Sethia (8. August 2011)

Ich würde dir etwas abnehmen... schlank und "klein" ist nicht so mein Ding, aber ist nunmal nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Manaori (8. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Ich würde dir etwas abnehmen... schlank und "klein" ist nicht so mein Ding, aber ist nunmal nicht zu ändern.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Sie hat warscheinlich kleine Möpse und will von deinen was abhaben.


----------



## Sethia (8. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sie hat warscheinlich kleine Möpse und will von deinen was abhaben.


Mit der Sensibilität eines Muldenkippers... 

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, was nicht heisst das sie klein sind. Pfft.


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Mit der Sensibilität eines Muldenkippers...



Richtig, ich entschuldige mich dafür! 

Ein Hauch Ironie sollte aber bewusst auch mitschwingen.


----------



## Laxera (15. August 2011)

^^ muldenkipper?

eher mit der eines pressluft-hammers  ^^

ironie? - aha.....

mfg LAX
ps: was ist gegen "klein" ein zu wenden (bin nicht wirklich riesig....1,77m und meine ex-freundin war nen kopf kleiner als ich, womit ich keine probleme hatte)?


----------



## Manaori (15. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ^^ muldenkipper?
> 
> eher mit der eines pressluft-hammers  ^^
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit 1,60 mal auf nem Konzert warst und froh warst, dass du wenigstens die leinwand sehen konntest, dann weißt du was gegen klein einzuwenden ist  

Ne, was mir persönlich sauer aufstößt, ist, dass man, wenn man klein ist, offenbar sofort an "Niedlichkeitsfaktor" dazugewinnt, was oft dazu führt dass man weniger ernst genommen wird. Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert. ><


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 1,60 mal auf nem Konzert warst und froh warst, dass du wenigstens die leinwand sehen konntest, dann weißt du was gegen klein einzuwenden ist
> 
> Ne, was mir persönlich sauer aufstößt, ist, dass man, wenn man klein ist, offenbar sofort an "Niedlichkeitsfaktor" dazugewinnt, was oft dazu führt dass man weniger ernst genommen wird. Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert. ><



Naja, 1,60 Meter große Frauen sind nun mal niedlich. ^^


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, 1,60 Meter große Frauen sind nun mal niedlich. ^^



Frauen sind in der Regel nicht niedlich. Eichhörnchen sind niedlich, aber Frauen sind halt einfach Frauen.


----------



## Manaori (15. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Frauen sind in der Regel nicht niedlich. Eichhörnchen sind niedlich, aber Frauen sind halt einfach Frauen.



Heirate mich! XD 

Ja, aber man fühlt sich da immer so reduziert *schnief* *hust* Und manchmal ist es halt zwecks Übersichtlichkeit oder auch nur praktisch gesehen einfach unangenehm,klein zu sein. Musste letztens meinen Vater um Hilfe bitten beim Wäsche aufhängen weil ich das Laken nicht über die Leine (die ist recht hoch oben bei uns) gekriegt hab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Meine Ex war auch "nur" knapp über 1.60, hatte da eigentlich keine Probleme mit. 

Naja, außer beim küssen (mit meinen 1.88 )


----------



## Velynn (15. August 2011)

Hab die Antworten eben nur überflogen.

Mir ist das Aussehen von anderen Leuten eigentlich egal.
Eine Person wird in meinen Augen attraktiver, je mehr ich die Person mag.

Auf mein eigenes Erscheinungsbild lege ich jedoch sehr viel wert.
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht dass ich mich total auftackle. Ich schminke mich nicht und Schmuck trage ich auch nicht. Ich mag es natürlich, auch bei Männern.
Ich mache regelmässig Sport, versuche mich gut und gesund zu ernähren, achte sehr auf meine Körpferpflege und kleide mich bedacht.
Wenn ich mir selbst im Spiegel gefalle, ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> Eine Person wird in meinen Augen attraktiver, je mehr ich die Person mag.



Das kennt hoffentlich jeder von uns 
So entstehen oft ja auch die besten Beziehungen, weil es nicht selten darauf ankommt, wie gut man sich gegenseitig eigentlich kennt.

Dass Beziehungen, die auf Äußerlichkeiten beruhen, normalerweise keine dauerhaften Chancen haben, dürfte ja auch hinlänglich bekannt sein.


----------



## Laxera (16. August 2011)

stimmt schon....und wenn man dann noch gemeinsame hobbies/interessen hat, dann passt es nochmal um so besser 


ach ja: 1,60 ist schon wirklich nicht groß....biste arm dran, aber darauf achte ich trotzdem net - und kleine menschen nicht ernst zu nehmen hat mir schon mein vater ausgetrieben (der ist ein 1,68m KAMPFZWERG - und extremst durchsetzungsstark und charismatisch wie ich finde....wenn der 1,80 groß währe, dann währe der extrem erfolgreich, aber er "leidet" auch an seiner geringen größe...wurde z.B. - wie er hinten rum erfahren hat - schon für arbeit abgelehnt weil er angeblich wegen körpergröße nicht das auftreten hätte....*kopfschüttel*....finde es schlimm das man sowas als kriterium nimmt, weil der betroffene nix dafür kann....selbes finde ich auch, das man nicht kampfpilot oder so werden kann wenn man klein ist (ist also net nur die wirtschaft die sowas macht....)....schon komisch, als wenn man auf nen schleudersitz kein kissen drauf schnallen könnte...

mfg LAX


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> schon komisch, als wenn man auf nen schleudersitz kein kissen drauf schnallen könnte...



Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht dein Ernst O_o


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht dein Ernst O_o



Wieso vom Prinzip hat er doch Recht


----------



## Kuya (17. August 2011)

...zum Thema "Wie lange man im Bad brauch", habe ich heute den Test gemacht! 

Habe um exakt 13 Uhr, angefangen mich für die Party heute Abend fertig zu machen,
und habe exakt bis 16:58 Uhr gebraucht. Das sind 3 Stunden und 58 Minuten insgesamt,
für Duschen, Haare Machen, anziehen und Rasieren. 
(am längsten habe ich für Fönen und Glätten benötigt).

...und verflucht noch eins... ich habe mich sogar beeilt.


----------



## Laxera (17. August 2011)

das ist KRANK! (sollte keine beleidigung sein, ist aber wahr, was kann man 4 stunden im bad machen?....selbst wenn ich zu einer totalen dress up party gehen würde brauch ich maximal 1 stunde (da ist dann alles drin: klamotten aussuchen und bereit legen, duschen, deo auftragen, haare bürsten - nen haartrockner lange ich net an, schreckliche dinger - und so weiter)....und so viel schlechter als der totale "pimp" sehe ich dann auch net aus 

mfg LAX
ps: das mit dem "kissen rauf packen" war gemein, das man dafür doch ein aufschnall-kissen entwicklen könnte (oder eine art "kindersitz" wenn der oder die angehende(r) pilot(in) kleiner ist als "normal")....normales kissen einfach hinlegen ist glaub ich bei mehreren G nich zu empfehlen würde ich sagen)


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...zum Thema "Wie lange man im Bad brauch", habe ich heute den Test gemacht!
> 
> Habe um exakt 13 Uhr, angefangen mich für die Party heute Abend fertig zu machen,
> und habe exakt bis 16:58 Uhr gebraucht. Das sind 3 Stunden und 58 Minuten insgesamt,
> ...



Das ist echt krank ^^
Aber ich nehm an, du hast eine etwas ausgefallenere Frisur. Das wäre zumindest ansatzweise eine Erklärung dafür...


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> was kann man 4 stunden im bad machen?



Kommt drauf an, wie sorgsam und ausführlich man Körperpflege betreibt und ob man duscht oder badet.

Wenn ich mich für eine Party fertig mache, brauche ich auch ziemlich lange:

- In der Badewanne herumliegen und entspannen
- Haare waschen und Spülung oder Kur rein (Einwirkzeit)
- Gesichtsmaske oder Peeling
- Beine rasieren und so weiter
- Haare föhnen, glätten und stylen
- Eincremen
- Klamotten raussuchen und ankleiden
- Makeup auflegen (da ich nicht viel davon benutze, geht das recht schnell)

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich dafür auch keine 4 Stunden brauche.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...]




Jo, bei dir würd ich jetzt sagen: Alles klar, ist ne Frau, das is halt so.
Aber Kuya is keine Frau. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. ^^


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, bei dir würd ich jetzt sagen: Alles klar, ist ne Frau, das is halt so.
> Aber Kuya is keine Frau. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. ^^



Sag das mal nicht. Ich kenne Männer, die benutzen mehr Kosmetik- und Pflegeprodukte als ich. Und die sind nicht mal schwul. oO


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag das mal nicht. Ich kenne Männer, die benutzen mehr Kosmetik- und Pflegeprodukte als ich. Und die sind nicht mal schwul. oO



Oh oh wenn ich sowas schon lese 
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit Männerschminke anfangen.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh oh wenn ich sowas schon lese
> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit Männerschminke anfangen.



Kauf dir als Einstieg erst mal eine schöne Herrenhandtasche. Und wenn du der Typ dafür bist, ran an Mascara und Lippenstift. ^^


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kauf dir als Einstieg erst mal eine schöne *Herrenhandtasche*. Und wenn du der Typ dafür bist, ran an Mascara und Lippenstift. ^^



LOL sowas gibts? Wie sieht das aus? Ich will Bilder sehen!


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist echt krank ^^
> Aber ich nehm an, du hast eine etwas ausgefallenere Frisur. Das wäre zumindest ansatzweise eine Erklärung dafür...



ach naja, ich bin auch irgendwie zerstreut bei sowas. 
Und Frisur... naja noch 1-2 Monate.. dann kann ich mich "draufsetzen".


----------



## Ellesmere (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kauf dir als Einstieg erst mal eine schöne Herrenhandtasche. Und wenn du der Typ dafür bist, ran an Mascara und Lippenstift. ^^




Danke! Ich musste doch lachen  

Zum Thema: Also kleine Männer finde ich persönlich jetzt ein bisschen unmännlich   Ich selber bin 1,68 m und wenn der Mann jetzt kleiner als ich wäre, hmm... ne. Und dann womöglich noch Haare bis zum Po (auf Kuya schiel...^^) Nö, das fände ich komisch 

Ansonsten gibt es bei mir kein "Schönheitsideal". Ist eher ein "Typ-Mensch " den ich bevorzuge, sozusagen das Wesen und die Art, nicht das Aussehen. 
Und wenn einer länger als ich im Bad braucht, ist das auch kein Beinbruch- bin eh der sportliche Typ und Dusche lieber als das ich Bade^^


----------



## Laxera (18. August 2011)

ebenso - baden dauert zu lang und noch dazu hasse ich es wenn ich schon bis zum kopf im wasser bin, nicht schwimmen zu können in der wanne (da zu klein)...

klein und unmännlich?....weiß net, größe hat nix mit dem geschlecht zu tun IMHO (hab nen freund der währe kleinwüchsig, wenn er net hormone bekommen hätte)

mfg LAX


----------



## Ellesmere (19. August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich gar niemanden, also Männer über 16, die kleiner wären als ich. Aber ich hab schon Pärchen gesehen, wo er deutlich kleiner war als sie und das könnte ich mir für mich so gar nicht vorstellen. Nen mich altmodisch, aber ich möchte zu meinem Freund/ Mann aufschauen können -wortwörtlich.


----------



## Minatrix (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL sowas gibts? Wie sieht das aus? Ich will Bilder sehen!



Moin!

Herrenhandtasche @ Konov

Ich find jetzt 4 Stunden zum fertigmachen aber auch nicht sooo tragisch... ich brauch aber allein schon min. eine Stunde in der Dusche, also von Wasser an bis Wasser endgültig aus  Für Klamotten muss man bei mir persönlich jetzt schon einiges an Zeit draufrechnen, in so ein Korsett kommt man u.U. nicht in 5 Minuten... Aber ich fürchte bei mir liegts tatsächlich ehr an dem Umfeld in dem ich mich bewege wenn ich weggeh und natürlich daran das ich das ganze dann ordentlich zelebriere weil ich nicht so richtig oft die Möglichkeit dazu hab. 

Ob kleine Männer jetzt "unmännlicher" sind als große... hm, ich denke das kommt schon auf den Mann selber an, es kommt schon komisch wenn ein Kerl dem ich in die Augen sehen kann einen auf Macho macht. Ich selber hab die 160cm gerade eben, mit Schuhen komm ich noch mal bis 11 cm höher. Ich kenn aber durchaus Männer die 175cm nicht überschreiten die ich aber durchaus als ziemlich männlich wahrnehme.

Das mit dem "Niedlichkeisfaktor" unterschreib ich übrigens genau so, ich hab dazu noch einen asiatischen Touch, die Männer die sich ohne Umschweife für mich interessieren fallen fast alle in die Kategorie mit ausgeprägtem Beschützerinstinkt. -.- 

LG Mina


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Moin!
> Herrenhandtasche @ Konov


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2011)

ich weiss gar nich warum ihr so auf den herrentaschen rumreitet...gut ihr seid wohl noch etwas zu jung,aber in den 70er jahren war das richtig trendy bei männern.gerade so selbständige hatten die oftmals.mit schlaufe für den arm.da war dann meist geldbörse,ausweis und kippen drin...müsst ihr euch von euren vätern mal alte bilder zeigen lassen


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nich warum ihr so auf den herrentaschen rumreitet...gut ihr seid wohl noch etwas zu jung,aber in den 70er jahren war das richtig trendy bei männern.gerade so selbständige hatten die oftmals.mit schlaufe für den arm.da war dann meist geldbörse,ausweis und kippen drin...müsst ihr euch von euren vätern mal alte bilder zeigen lassen



also MIT ABSOLUTER SICHERHEIT hatte mein Vater sowas nicht - man muß ja nicht jeden Trend mitmachen den (meist schwule) Modedesigner vorgeben --> siehe Halstücher für Männer was ich auch schon nicht mag. uarrgh


----------



## Hubautz (19. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nich warum ihr so auf den herrentaschen rumreitet...gut ihr seid wohl noch etwas zu jung,aber in den 70er jahren war das richtig trendy bei männern.gerade so selbständige hatten die oftmals.mit schlaufe für den arm.da war dann meist geldbörse,ausweis und kippen drin...müsst ihr euch von euren vätern mal alte bilder zeigen lassen




Das war in den späten 70ern und frühen 80ern und es war damals schon absolut lächerlich. Hat sich auch bestenfalls 1-2 Jahre gehalten, diese "Mode".


----------



## Jordin (19. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:
			
		

> 03 August 2011[/b] - 17:08' timestamp='1312386539' post='3127964']
> ach ja, an den jenigen der ein bild wollte:
> 
> kannst du haben (muss diese - oder nächste - woche eh welche machen (brauch welche für bewerbungen aller art (von berufsfachschulen bis hin zu praktika ist hier alles drin) d.h. dann kriegst du eines .....hab nämlich KEINE digi-cam (ok die vom handy, aber die ist net so der bringer) und keine bilder von mir selber auf dem PC)
> ...



Jordin vergisst nix!


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nich warum ihr so auf den herrentaschen rumreitet...gut ihr seid wohl noch etwas zu jung,aber in den 70er jahren war das richtig trendy bei männern.gerade so selbständige hatten die oftmals.mit schlaufe für den arm.da war dann meist geldbörse,ausweis und kippen drin...müsst ihr euch von euren vätern mal alte bilder zeigen lassen



Jetzt wo du es sagst, hab sowas auch schonmal irgendwo gesehen.

Aber irgendwie ist das noch anders. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, wirkt diese Tasche heute irgendwie ausgesprochen homosexuell. Was nicht schlecht ist, wenn man es mag.
Aber nicht, wenn man heterosexuell ist.

Wenns ne kleine Werkzeugtasche ist, ist das was anderes  Sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen,dass es das in bestimmten Berufen öfter gibt.




Jordin schrieb:


> Jordin vergisst nix!



Ich schließe mich dieser Forderung an!


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, bei dir würd ich jetzt sagen: Alles klar, ist ne Frau, das is halt so.
> Aber Kuya is keine Frau. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. ^^



Nein, du liegst richtig, ich bin zu 100% männlich. 
(Auch wenn mal eine Woche im Körper einer Frau zu stecken, eine faszinierende Erfahrung wäre). 
Naja mein Hauptproblem wegen der Zeit, (also das aufwändigste quasi) sind bei mir leider die Naturwellen.
Ich hasse Wellen (also bei mir jedenfalls), und den "Mist" aus den Haaren zu glättern", dass kostet schon eine Weile.
dann rasieren, (auch unter den Armen, ich trage gerne ärmellose Shirts, da geht so ein "Fell" einfach nicht.
und dann bin ich gezwungenermaßen eine Art von Hautcreme-Junkie, da ich vom Duschen trockene Haut bekomme (leichte Neurodermitis),
Außerdem muss ich eine "von Frauen empfohlene^^" Pflegespülung verwenden, weil das ewige glätten halt auch die Haare schädigt.
Das ist halt alles blöder extraaufwand.

Der Normalmensch kann auf die Creme komplett verzichten, und ein "taffer Kurzhaarschnitt" ist in 2 Minuten trocken und fertig gestylt. 




Ellesmere schrieb:


> Danke! Ich musste doch lachen
> 
> Zum Thema: Also kleine Männer finde ich persönlich jetzt ein bisschen unmännlich  Ich selber bin 1,68 m und wenn der Mann jetzt kleiner als ich wäre, hmm... ne. Und dann womöglich noch Haare bis zum Po (auf Kuya schiel...^^) Nö, das fände ich komisch
> 
> ...



"High Five"..., denn ich bin auch eher der "Duscher-Typ", ewiges rumliegen in der Badewanne mag ich irgendwie nicht. 
Dann lege ich mich lieber nach dem Duschen auf den Balkon und Lese dort ein Buch oder so. (Natürlich nicht nackt xD).

wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf das Thema "kleine Männer"?
Falls das so richtung Frage gemeint war, ich bin ca. 1,93m auf etwa 74-78kg (je nach Mittagessen xD).
Das hat auch den Vorteil: Da Frauen häufig "größere" Männer wollen, kann ich "im Fall der Fälle" jederzeit immernoch die 1,80m großen Damen ansprechen. (ich bin in meinem Freundeskreis der zweitgrößte), wir haben sonst nur eine Person, die mich noch um einen Kopf überholt. 
(Wenn ich neber dem Laufe, fühle ich mich immer wie 1,60m und bekomm ein steifes Genick, wo ich ansonsten mir immer wie 2m vor komme. und mich ab einem gewissen "Lärmpegel" immer runterbeugen muss. (hab davon häufig schon Rückenschmerzen nach kurzer Zeit).

und naja, ich will die Haarlänge auch etwa eine Handbreit über dem Gürtel halten. (also in Höhe der Nieren... ungefähr). 


Was die herrenhandtaschen betrifft, ich hab bestimmt irgendwo schon erzählt, dass ich einen Kumpel habe, der seit etwa einem Jahr jetzt einen auf "Bänker-Azubi" macht, und im viel zu engen Nadelstreifenanzug, mit Damenlederhandtasche und Versace-Schal rumläuft. 
(Wenn ich mich mit dem verabrede, (zum Essen oder so) und es ist nicht gerade 20°C draußen, ziehe ich meistens extra einen Mantel an, und trage die Haare offen, um den Kontrast zwischen uns zu "unterstreichen"... naja ich bin (oder vielmehr war) ja auch 12 Jahre Einzelkind.. das prägt.


----------



## Laxera (19. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Jordin vergisst nix!



....kam noch net dazu (ja ich weiß: MACH HINNE  ^^) aber ich wohne zur zeit auch auf ner baustelle (ok nicht in meinem raum, aber so garten etc. und garage und so) weil wir gerade aller hand in stand setzungsarbeiten betreiben (von: zaun streichen, bis garage anstreichen, car-port-lackieren, wände verputzen und streichen etc.) war alles dabei die letzten 2 wochen (man merkt das mein dad urlaub hat, weil er diesen immer so verbringt....werde froh sein, wenn er demnächst mal 3 tage zur verwandschaft fährt....bin zwar am überlegen mit zu fahren, werde aber wahrsch. doch hier bleiben 


zu "korsett ind 5 minuten":

sorry, aber wer trägt heute noch so nen schrott? - sieht zwar vll nett aus, aber ist a) schlecht für die jenige person IMHO und b) wozu sowas, wenn man nicht gerade versucht "fett" zu verbergen?

zu "herren-handtasche":

halte nix davon, wenn man länger weg fährt - sodass man dinge mitnehmen muss (klamotten etc.) - dann hat man dafür ne größere tasche (und das passt dann auch) und wenn man nur nen tag wo ist, dann kann man nen day-pack nehmen (rucksack nannte man des früher ^^) und da alles mögliche rein packen (auch in der arbeit kann man das machen und das ding dann wo abstellen wo man schnell hin kommt, wenn man was daraus braucht bzw. haben will)

zu "cremes etc.":

nutz ich nur wenn wirklich nötig (d.h. wenn ich in die sonne muss, dann sonnenschutz-creme, wenn ich sonnenbrand habe (falls creme vergessen) dann apres-sun-lotion und so weiter)

zu "1,93 m groß":

ich spreche auch mit mädels die größer sind als ich (1,78m bei mir ca.) und habe damit kein problem (solange es jetzt nicht 1,90 ist) - ich meine solange man einigermaßen gleich groß ist, find ich das ok 

zu "aufschauen":

versteh ich net....seit ihr frauen noch so "schutzbedürftig" das ihr ne art schutz-bären braucht?

dachte emanzipierte frauen wollen sowas gar nicht...

so meine paar cent 

mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> zu "aufschauen":
> 
> versteh ich net....seit ihr frauen noch so "schutzbedürftig" das ihr ne art schutz-bären braucht?
> 
> dachte emanzipierte frauen wollen sowas gar nicht...



Das ist im Grunde genauso wie mit Brustbehaarung bei Männern.

Einige sagen "Sowas brauch ich unbedingt, sonst fühlt er sich nicht als Mann an", andere sagen "ihhhh das find ich voll eklig".

Genauso wie eben auch viele sagen "ich muss zu meinem Mann aufschauen können, weil er sonst kein Mann für mich ist".
Warum brauchen sie es also? Weil sie es wollen. Ganz einfach.

Die Gesellschaft und ihre Teilnehmer haben Ansprüche und die genannten Punkte gehören (leider wie ich dazu sagen muss) dazu. Es wird an jeder Ecke nach Geschmack und Lust und Laune getrennt, abgesteckt und gemieden. Das ist Teil unserer sich entwickelnden Konsumgesellschaft. Im Busch in Afrika würde kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen, seinen Partner nach der Größe oder der Brustbehaarung zu beurteilen.

Willkommen in der "sozialisierten" Gesellschaft! ^^


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde genauso wie mit Brustbehaarung bei Männern.
> 
> Einige sagen "Sowas brauch ich unbedingt, sonst fühlt er sich nicht als Mann an", andere sagen "ihhhh das find ich voll eklig".



Würde sagen, kommt drauf an wofür.
Im Schwimmbad, oder wenn man einen recht weiten offenen Kragen tragen will, würde ichs rasieren, denke ich.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da war dann meist geldbörse,ausweis und kippen drin...



Wozu gibt es Hosentaschen?


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Hosentaschen?



naja große überfüllte Hosentaschen sehen nur an "Baggy's" gut aus. 
Ich hab da noch eine die mir mal eine Exfreundin schenkte, die ziehe ich zuhause als Jogginghose oder zu Grillpartys an,
denn ich bekomme in die Hosentaschen 8 Flaschen 0,5er Bier oder 16 jackie-Cola Dosen rein, und muss trotzdem keinen Rucksack mitschleppen,
(den ich im übrigen hinterher eh nur vergesse).


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> naja große überfüllte Hosentaschen sehen nur an "Baggy's" gut aus.



In meine Jeans passt alles rein ohne "überfüllt" zu wirken... und mein Schlüssel hat nen Haufen dicker knuddeliger Schlüsselanhänger!


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> zu "korsett ind 5 minuten":
> 
> sorry, aber wer trägt heute noch so nen schrott? - sieht zwar vll nett aus, aber ist a) schlecht für die jenige person IMHO und b) wozu sowas, wenn man nicht gerade versucht "fett" zu verbergen?



In bestimmten Szenen sind Korsett(s/e, was ist die Mehrzahl davon o.O) sehr gerne gesehen. Und ich persönlich finde sowas je nach Art und Schnürung auch recht ansprechend - allerdings nicht an mir 
Wie war das nochmal mit dem erweiterten Horizont? 


Was die Handtaschen angeht - ich hab keine. Ich hab ne Umhängetasche, falls es mal mehr ist als nur Geldbeutel und Kippen, was ich mitnehme, dann eben noch der Schlüssel rein, Bürste, Deo (wenn ich mal abends weg bin, find ich's besser, am Anfang des Abends mal die Haare zu kämmen und Deo zwischendurch mal zu erneuern ^^) etc.

Zur Arbeit hab ich eh immer nen Rucksack mitgenommen zwecks Trinkflasche (bei ner Schicht von 8-13 Stunden langt halt auch kein halber Liter ^^) und evtl. Essen.

Handtaschen find ich persönlich unbequem, die da die ganze Zeit festzuhalten... Ne danke.


Was die 4 Stunden im Bad angeht - kann ich persönlich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber wer wirklich lange Haare hat, die wellig sind und geglättet werden zwecks Aussehen, kann ich das verstehen. Auch wenn ich selbst mir so ne Arbeit nie machen würde. Ein Hoch auf Kurzhaarfrisuren


----------



## Ellesmere (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> (....) Im Busch in Afrika würde kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen, seinen Partner nach der Größe oder der Brustbehaarung zu beurteilen.
> 
> Willkommen in der "sozialisierten" Gesellschaft! ^^


 Also da denk ich mal...woran sonst soll man einen Mann im Busch beurteilen?^^ Viel mehr haben die doch nicht zu bieten  (rein äusserlich)^^
Zum Thema "aufschauen":
Ganz allgemein such ich mir doch einen Partner, der mich ergänzt. Bin ich klein - ist er groß. Bin ich verzagt- ist er mutig. Bin ich kleinlich - ist er großzügig., etc. .Ich seh eine Partnerschaft , als eine Ergänzung. Aber letztendlich kann die Liebe natürlich dorthin fallen , wo sie will  Sprich : Sag niemals nie!

"Handtaschen" bei Männern?? Find ich persönlich doof, wenn sie die Ausmaße einer Herrenhandtasche haben, (siehe Beispiel- sieht einfach albern aus 
)^^ Aber Umhängetaschen? Warum nicht? Ich hab auch immer Kram unter zubringen.

Korsett etc. fällt bei mir unter "Fetisch"..sieht bei einigen bestimmt klasse aus - steht aber nicht jedem!


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> zu "korsett ind 5 minuten":
> 
> sorry, aber wer trägt heute noch so nen schrott? - sieht zwar vll nett aus, aber ist a) schlecht für die jenige person IMHO und b) wozu sowas, wenn man nicht gerade versucht "fett" zu verbergen?
> mfg LAX



Irgendwie finde ich den Ton deiner Kommentare manchmal etwas unangebracht. Du scheinst mir andere Geschmäcker ganz gerne vorschnell zu verurteilen, auch in anderen Threads.

Korsetts und Korsagen werden, wie schneemaus schon sagte, vor allem in der Gothic-Szene immer noch gerne getragen. Und moderne, weiche Korsetts schaden auch nicht der Gesundheit, weil sie bei weitem nicht so eng geschnürt werden, wie altertümliche Korsetts mit Stäben. Die Modewelt hat sich auch in dieser Hinsicht weiterentwickelt.

Eine Korsage zB. macht eine schöne, weibliche Figur und betont den Busen, ganz unabhängig von der Figur der Trägerin. Mit "Fett verbergen" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Und selbst wenn eine Frau versucht, mit einer Korsage etwas mehr Taille zu gewinnen, ist sie deshalb noch lange nicht übergewichtig.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei 2 von 7 Tagen nur, und zwar ausschliesslich nur "DAS" im Kopf habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90rHFreKjvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber sonst bin ich normal.

Unter Fremden oder bei neuen Bekanntschaften bin ich ziemlich schüchtern, zurückhaltend und manchmal versuch ich mich einfach nur unsichtbar zu machen (kann manchmal recht nützlich sein  )
Aber wenn es Nacht wird, dunkle Nebelschwaden durch die Strassen ziehen, dann zeige ich mein wahres Gesicht...
Meine Augen funkeln, die 1.86m kommen auf ihre Kosten und alle sehen, von wo der Bär das steppen gelernt hat.

Jap, ich bin noch single und Autogramme gibts jeden Samstag


----------



## Kuya (20. August 2011)

[media]zu "korsett ind 5 minuten": sorry, aber wer trägt heute noch so nen schrott? - sieht zwar vll nett aus, aber ist a) schlecht für die jenige person IMHO und b) wozu sowas, wenn man nicht gerade versucht "fett" zu verbergen?[/media] 





schneemaus schrieb:


> In bestimmten Szenen sind Korsett(s/e, was ist die Mehrzahl davon o.O) sehr gerne gesehen. Und ich persönlich finde sowas je nach Art und Schnürung auch recht ansprechend.
> 
> Handtaschen find ich persönlich unbequem, die da die ganze Zeit festzuhalten... Ne danke.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu, ich treibe mich zuweilen auch gerne mal in Gothicclubs rum, und ich finde ebenfalls schnürungen jedweder Art interessant.



> zu "korsett ind 5 minuten":
> 
> sorry, aber wer trägt heute noch so nen schrott? - sieht zwar vll nett aus, aber ist a) schlecht für die jenige person IMHO und b) wozu sowas, wenn man nicht gerade versucht "fett" zu verbergen?


Öhm... Marilyn Manson... hier zum Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HY-S2nR9Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Halt Keine Mittelalter-Luftabschnür und Fettweg-Foltergürtel, sondern als quasi "Teil des Gesamtkunstwerkes" der Bekleidung/des Kostüms.


----------



## Laxera (22. August 2011)

lol - ihr kennt mich nur net (weil ihr meint das ich alles gleich verurteile  - aber flektion (betonung) kommt halt im forum net rüber....bin halt nen - extrem -flapsiger mensch d.h. worte wie "mist", "schrott", "käse" etc. gehören halt zu meinem sprachgebrauch und je nach betonung verurteile ich was halt oder meine nur das ich halt nicht viel von halte oder halt denke das es nicht der "norm" entspricht - und goths sind halt net main-stream....aber mal ehrlich:

beim richtigen mädel sieht sowas sicher einfach nur HEISS aus  - bei anderen kommt dann aber oft so ein "dorfschlampe"-like-aussehen raus, was ich einfach nur schlimm finde

mfg LAX


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Was mich mal bei den Frauen hier interessieren würde: Wie sieht euer Körper-Bein-Verhältnis aus? Gibt eine einfache Formel dafür: Maßband an der Fußsohle anlegen und bis zum Schritt messen. Diese Zahl in Zentimeter durch die Körpergröße (ebenfalls in Zentimeter) teilen. Das Ergebnis liegt in der Regel zwischen 0,4 und 0,5 – je näher es am oberen Rand liegt, desto langbeiniger. Meine Freundin sprengt den Rahmen fast. *angeb*


----------



## Minatrix (23. August 2011)

Huhu,

 ich danke mal den Vorrednern zum Thema Korsett...  Und ja wenn ich weg gehe dann eben in eine Gothicdisco. Und nein es ist nicht schädlich, im Gegenteil, ein richtig getragenes Korett hilft zb sehr beim "Rücken gerade halten"!
Das was "LAX" mit "Dorfsclampen like" meint ist ja meist die folge von "keinen Stil haben", diese Mädels wollen um jeden Preis sexy aussehen wirken dabei aber blöderweise meist recht "billig", in dem Dorf wo ich aufgewachsen bin fällt sowas gerade zum Karneval sehr auf... 

@Ceiwyn: Wo kommt diese "Berechnung" her? Ist das sowas wie BMI? Ich komm auf 0,48... o.O

@Konov: Aber wenn ich meinen Partner nicht nach meinem Geschmack aussuche, wonach dann? Wir leben hier eben nicht an einem Ort wo ich meinen Partner danach aussuchen muss ob er mich beschützen und am Leben halten kann sondern ich suche nach meinem persönlichen Geschack aus. Was ist schlecht daran solange ich mir meine Zu- oder Abneigung zu Körperbehaarung (zb *g*) nicht aus den Medien angeeignet hab? Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

LG Mina


----------



## Hubautz (23. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Nein, du liegst richtig, ich bin zu 100% männlich.
> (Auch wenn mal eine Woche im Körper einer Frau zu stecken, eine faszinierende Erfahrung wäre).



Wäre mir persönlich zu selten...


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> @Ceiwyn: Wo kommt diese "Berechnung" her? Ist das sowas wie BMI? Ich komm auf 0,48... o.O



Ist halt das Verhältnis der Beine zum übrigen Körper. Je näher an 0,5, als desto attraktiver gilt die Länge.


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich zu selten...



Wie? 

Eine Woche im Körper ener Frau zu stecken, wäre dir zu "selten"? häh? 

Edit: Achso...  du alter Schmutzfink...


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> @Konov: Aber wenn ich meinen Partner nicht nach meinem Geschmack aussuche, wonach dann? Wir leben hier eben nicht an einem Ort wo ich meinen Partner danach aussuchen muss ob er mich beschützen und am Leben halten kann sondern ich suche nach meinem persönlichen Geschack aus. Was ist schlecht daran solange ich mir meine Zu- oder Abneigung zu Körperbehaarung (zb *g*) nicht aus den Medien angeeignet hab? Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?



Daran ist vom Prinzip her nichts schlecht, die Frage ist, ob man durch dieses Verhalten eine Wertung für seine Mitmenschen erschließt.
Und ob man aus Gewohnheit und Gemeinschaftstrieb Standards aufstellt, wie jemand zu sein hat oder wie nicht.

Der "Gemeinschaftstrieb" ist leider weiter verbreitet, als viele glauben. Wir machen jeden Tag soviele Dinge und treffen soviele Urteile, nur aus dem Grund, weil wir anderen gefallen wollen oder weil wir uns anderen anschließen wollen und nicht selbst entscheiden können oder wollen.

Das alles geschieht aber meist unbewusst, so dass wir es nicht mal merken.
Aber dazu kann ich echt wieder ganze Bücher schreiben, das lass ich jetzt mal.


----------



## Laxera (24. August 2011)

hm....

das mit bein-länge und 0,4-0,5 das erinnert mich an sowas wie "goldener schnitt" - eine formel dafür wie man dinge zu proportionieren hat, damit sie am ende den meisten gefallen 

ach ja: was ist wenn die "dame" die 0,5 sprengt?

zu "wirken billig":

ja das tun viele mädels (sorry, nix gegen die damenwelt, aber wenn man sich keine teuren sachen leisten kann, dann sollte man auch keine billigen "knock-offs" kaufen, denn damit wirkt frau meist eben billig)

mfg LAX
ps: gothic? - naja ich liebe auch dunkle farben und sowas, trotzdem würde ich mir nie die nägel schwarz lackieren (würde letzteres eigentlich überhaupt net machen....finde ich nämlich wieder mal sinnlos - was sieht an angemalten nägeln bitte toll aus?) oder weiße schminke in mein gesicht packen *würg
ps: körpertausch mit nem mädel für ne woche (und vll länger?) - ja das würde ich gerne mal testen (baut bestimmt vorurteile ab - auf beiden seiten!)...


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> mfg LAX
> ps: gothic? - naja ich liebe auch dunkle farben und sowas, trotzdem würde ich mir nie die nägel schwarz lackieren (würde letzteres eigentlich überhaupt net machen....finde ich nämlich wieder mal sinnlos - was sieht an angemalten nägeln bitte toll aus?) oder weiße schminke in mein gesicht packen *würg
> ps: körpertausch mit nem mädel für ne woche (und vll länger?) - ja das würde ich gerne mal testen (baut bestimmt vorurteile ab - auf beiden seiten!)...



Ach du wirst lachen, ich hatte mich schonmal von einer Gothic-Freundin dazu überreden lassen, und festgestellt.. das kommt eigentlich garnichtmal so übel rüber, wenn man im Gothic-Outfit feiern geht. Irgendwie gefällt es mir an mir sogar unter solchen Umständen, obwohl ich mich noch vor eingien Jahren darüber selber Lustig gemacht hatte. Das Gesicht jetzt extrem weiß schminken, ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding.

Aber wenn man mal darüber Nachdenkt, was eine Frau mit der richtigen Schminke erreichen kann, vermute ich mal stark es gäbe dezente kleine Dinge die Männer unaufällig tun könnten, um sich auch kleine vorteile zu verschaffen.
(Frag mich aber jetzt nicht welche, dafür reicht meine Fachkenntnis nicht aus, aber mir fällt zum Besipiel auf, wie geschickt Frauen mit kleinigkeiten ihre Attraktivität nochmal maßgeblich hochschrauben, und ich finde der Sprung von einem Abdeckstift für einen nerfigen Pickel, wäre nichtmal so Groß.

Und bei meinen letzten Auftritten im Fernsehen, musste ich auch immer vorher in die Maske, die haben da einen haufen faxen mit mir gemacht, (keine Ahnung was), aber am Ende war ich überrascht, ich hab ansich nix gesehen, aber ich sah aus, wie aus nem Katalog bestellt).


----------



## Minatrix (24. August 2011)

Moin,

@Konov, vielen dank für die Erklärung und ja so gesehen pflichte ich dir bei.




Laxera schrieb:


> zu "wirken billig":
> 
> ja das tun viele mädels (sorry, nix gegen die damenwelt, aber wenn man sich keine teuren sachen leisten kann, dann sollte man auch keine billigen "knock-offs" kaufen, denn damit wirkt frau meist eben billig)



Ähm... auch preislich gesehen teure Sachen können schnell "billig" wirken, das hat mit dem Preis der Klamotten echt nichts zu tun, ich nähe selber oder kaufe eben die günstigen Sachen weil ich mir nun mal den Rock für 100€ nicht leisten kann! Das hat was damit zu tun wie man "wirkt" die Zusammenstellung, die Ausstrahlung, Stil kann man nicht kaufen 



Laxera schrieb:


> ps: gothic? - naja ich liebe auch dunkle farben und sowas, trotzdem würde ich mir nie die nägel schwarz lackieren (würde letzteres eigentlich überhaupt net machen....finde ich nämlich wieder mal sinnlos - was sieht an angemalten nägeln bitte toll aus?) oder weiße schminke in mein gesicht packen *würg



Wer schminkt sein Gesicht weiß? o.O Das nennt man "Corpsepaint" und gehört nicht unbedingt zum Pflichtprogramm für eine Gothicparty... Nägellackieren... die Männer die ich kenne wollen u.a. androgyner wirken. Es gehört zum "Style" so wie Boxershorts zu Baggys.

Die kleinen Tricks, zb Wimperntusche  Wenns nicht die ganz billige ist sieht man sie nicht, erzielt aber eine wirklich "krasse" Wirkung!

LG Mina


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> zu "wirken billig":
> 
> ja das tun viele mädels (sorry, nix gegen die damenwelt, aber wenn man sich keine teuren sachen leisten kann, dann sollte man auch keine billigen "knock-offs" kaufen, denn damit wirkt frau meist eben billig)



So ein Quatsch. Nur weil man sich nicht den neusten Schnickschnack kauft (kaufen kann?) und deswegen auf preiswerteres zurückgreift, wirkt man dann gleich billig ?


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Nur weil man sich nicht den neusten Schnickschnack kauft (kaufen kann?) und deswegen auf preiswerteres zurückgreift, wirkt man dann gleich billig ?



Jop... ich bin auch jemand, der nicht eben viel Geld hat... es kommt auf die Auswahl der Kleidung an und nicht auf den Preis. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wirken oft diejenigen billig, die sich gerade die modernsten Markenklamotten kaufen und mit jeder Mode gehen (und seien es nur wasserstoffblonde Haare. Ja, manchen stehts. Aber wenn in einer Klasse von 17 Mädchen 12 davon die Haare aufblondiert haben..)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2011)

Er meint mit billig viel eher, und das kann ich verstehen, wenn man sich billige Sachen kauft die wie ihre teuren Vorbilder aussehen sollen.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er meint mit billig viel eher, und das kann ich verstehen, wenn man sich billige Sachen kauft die wie ihre teuren Vorbilder aussehen sollen.



Wenn sie schön sind und mir gefallen, warum nicht? Ich gehe nicht nach Mode oder sonst was, aber wenn ich in einem Laden etwas finde, das mir gefällt, und das ich mir leisten kann, dann sehe ich keinen G rund dazu, es mir nicht auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2011)

Das hat mit schön finden nichts zu tun. Ich finde einen Ferrari auch schön aber trotzdem finde ich es total albern wenn Leute sich einen Fiat Sportcoupe kaufen, in dem rot lackieren und Pferdchen vorne und hinten drauf bappen - selbst wenn das Auto dann tatsächlich noch gut aussehen sollte.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das hat mit schön finden nichts zu tun. Ich finde einen Ferrari auch schön aber trotzdem finde ich es total albern wenn Leute sich einen Fiat Sportcoupe kaufen, in dem rot lackieren und Pferdchen vorne und hinten drauf bappen - selbst wenn das Auto dann tatsächlich noch gut aussehen sollte.




Warumj hat das mit schön finden nichts zu tun? Das mit dem Ferrari ist kein gutes Beispiel, find eich. Markenzeichen sind ja nur auf den Klamotten oder natürlich den Fälschungen drauf - aber ich dachte, es geht einfach um billigere Ausgaben in demselben Stil bzw Aussehen? Was ist daran schlecht, wenn meine Jeans jetzt nicht von Gucci sind, aber ähnlich aussehen... solang sie mir gefallen und gemütlich sind?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Joa verstehe ich.

Zum Fiat: natürlich wäre es albern sich ein Ferrari Etikett draufzukleben, aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es für solche Fahrzeuge ein großes Tuningangebot, und ich Persönich finde einen Individuell gestallteten Wagen dann wesentlich cooler, als einen 0815-Ferrari der dann natürlich auch noch Rot mit Beigefarbenen Sitzen sein muss.

Und zum Thema Mode, ich habe auf der einen Seite eine Jeans, die sieht Makellos aus, die hab ich für 25 Euro aus dem Jeansladen, und eine andere die ziemlich fertig aussieht, und die habe ich für knapp 180 Euro aus einer Botique in München, (erst bei genauem Hinsehen sieht man das "Diesel" Ettikett.

(Und es war übrigens ein Geschek meiner damaligen Cheffin, und kein Eigeneinkauf).
Was meine eigenen Einkäufe betrifft, ich kaufe häufig in Gothic-Botiquen ein, (oder bestelle im EMP Katalog meine Bekleidung), und da kostet ein einfaches Netzhemd über 50 Euro, als ich denke in voller Montur, komme ich da wesentlich Teurer weg, als die meisten Modepüpchen die jedem teuren Trent hinterher rennen. Kannst ja mal Googeln was zum Beispiel Firmen wie "Aderlass" für Preise haben, da fällst du um.

Vieles was ich habe waren aber auch Geschenke, da ich vor einigen Jahren mal für solche Kataloge gemoddelt habe, und das habe ich auch übrigens für nächsten Sommer wieder vor.
(Ach und wegen Nischen und Klischee, ich hab auch schonmal für Neckermann Bademode gemoddelt, (ich war auch mal Teil einer Fotomontage in der Küche eines Möbelkataloges). Es ist also nicht so, als wäre ich nur in dieser Szene unterwegs).


----------



## Laxera (25. August 2011)

boah - was manche bereit sind für KLEIDUNG (das ist also nur der fetzen stoff den man an hat) zu bezahlen.....50 Euro für nen shirt?

NOPE

es gibt nur ein stück kleidung für das ich mega viel (maximal 200 EURO - ausser ich bin extremst reich oder verdiene sehr gut) ausgeben würde und das ist *trommel wirbel*:

ein ANZUG  (mag die dinger, müsste mir mal nen 2tes und 3tes set zu legen (also jacket, krawatte, hose, schuhe und nen vernünftiges hemd)....habe zwar nen haufen hemden und hosen aber bei richtig formeller kleidung sieht es dürftig aus (2x krawatte und 1x alles vom rest - wobei das kein wunder ist, so wenig wie ich sowas momentan benötige 

und ja, nix gegen günstige kleidung (das sollte das oben heißen - hab kein geld für so extrem teures zeug, vor allem da ich mein geld lieber anders anlege als in dingen die jeden tag kaputt gehen können (flecken aller art - vom rotwein bis zur farbe oder sogar blut - oder zerreißen, weil man wo hängen bleibt oder so....) - kaufe mir lieber vom eingespaarten geld dann PC-Spiele, bauteile für mein PC, nen handy (hab mir vor kurzem nen galaxy SII von samsung gekauft) oder vll nen tablet PC 

aber:

wenn die günstige kleidung die teure imitiert (oder sogar eine "echte" nachmache ist (plagiat)) dann finde ich des mies, vor allem da man dann so ein "wannabe" ist und diese nachmach kleidung ist oft auch gesundheitsschädlich (weil sie aus china kommt, wo die plagiateure keine standarts einhalten wollen bzw. müssen).....noch dazu unterstützt man betrüger, wenn man sowas kauft (!) was ich nicht in ordnung finde

in diesem sinne, wenn mich wer mit ner extrem teueren jeans sieht:

dann wurde mir die geschenkt....wobei ich eines anmerke, eine marke kaufe ich doch - ab und zu - lewis jeans (denn die sind unverwüstlich, bin mal mit einer voll aufs knie geflogen, die hose blieb heil, mein knie drunter nicht, das war aufgeschürft!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> boah - was manche bereit sind für KLEIDUNG (das ist also nur der fetzen stoff den man an hat) zu bezahlen.....50 Euro für nen shirt?
> 
> NOPE



Dem schließe ich mich an 

Wenn ich mir manche Leute mit ihren Hugo Boss Polos anschaue, die sind nicht besser als irgendeins für 10 Euro, ich hab beides bereits getestet.
Marken Hemden die nach 2 Tagen förmlich auseinanderfallen, lose Fäden usw.
Die Leute bezahlen aber das Geld für die Marken... genauso wie sich jemand einen BMW kauft weil er "cool" ist.
Hugo Boss, Apple iphone und Levis Jeans sind auch "cool", aber meist bestehen kaum Unterschiede zu günstigeren Alternativen.

Ich trage Klamotten die nicht die Welt gekostet haben und die begleiten mich Wochen, Monate, Jahre lang ohne mich zu enttäuschen. 

Von daher gilt für mich: Hoher Preis ist nicht gleich gute Qualität. Und wer sich durch Markennamen definiert, der hat sowieso schon verloren. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2011)

So Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Ein BMW kannst du nicht mit einem Opel vergleichen - die Qualität hinter dem Produkt und dem Service ist nicht auf eine Stufe zu stellen und ich will damit garnicht Opel oder irgendeinen anderen Hersteller schlecht machen, aber diese Unterschiede sind einfach nicht unter den Teppich zu kehren. Genau das selbe ist mit Levis der Fall, diese Hosen halten einfach ewig und da ist es meiner Meinung nach auch gerechtfertigt einen höheren Preis für die Qualität zu zahlen - auf der anderen Seite hatte ich auch einmal eine sehr teure Jeans von Energie die mir binnen weniger Monate zerrissen ist. Ich habe auch viele Shirts von H&M für wirklich wenig Geld, allerdings halten die auch einfach nicht sehr lange.
Aber ja, ich finde es definitiv cool wenn ich Klamotten an habe die nicht jeder trägt (hallo H&M und Jack & Jones) und bezahle auch gern mehr Geld für Sachen wenn sie dafür gescheit sitzen und mir gefallen.

Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht wie jemand der auf Anzüge steht und demnach ja auch ein Auge dafür haben sollte mit einem Anzug für 200€ zufrieden sein kann?! Also ich habe nur einen und der hat ~400€ ohne Hemd, Schuhe und Krawatte gekostet und den zu finden war schon sehr aufwendig weil es gibt wohl kein "Kleidungsstück" was so gut sitzen muss wie ein Anzug. Wobei man bei den ganzen Bankazubis ja eh denkt das alle Richtlinien und Regeln von Längen und Weiten bei Anzügen total outdated wären.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> es gibt nur ein stück kleidung für das ich mega viel (maximal 200 EURO
> 
> ein ANZUG



Sorry, aber 200 Euro sind alles andere als viel für einen Anzug. Ein Anzug muss ordentlich sitzen und auch entsprechend edel aussehen, sonst kann man es gleich lassen. Für 200 Euro bekommt man da definitiv noch nichts... 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Marken Hemden die nach 2 Tagen förmlich auseinanderfallen, lose Fäden usw.[/font]




Bei welcher Marke soll das passiert sein? Und schon mal was von reklamieren gehört? Ich hatte bisher noch nie Qualitätsprobleme mit den Marken, die ich kaufe.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. August 2011)

ich kaufe gerne ein (als Mann) und hab sogar recht viele paar Schuhe (ok meine Frau schlag ich net aber immerhin :-)) - am Liebsten aber Schnäppchen , denn wenn ich z.B. n nettes Hemd von MarcoPolo sehe zum regulären Preis (80-100 &#8364, dann kann man davon ausgehen, daß es nach einiger Zeit 30-40% günstiger ist. Und diese Qualität ist wirklich sehr sehr gut. Und sehr oft liegt mal n Kleidungsstück für den halben Preis in den Läden, von Esprit z.B. H&M hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da bekommen nur die Kiddies was von. Genaus wie Sport Scheck, das geht mal gar nicht, die letzten Sachen (Sportpullover und Hose) war totaler Schrott von der Quali her.
Mode ist natürlich auch ne Sache des Geldes, seitdem ich regulär arbeite, kaufe ich auch mal teuere Sachen als noch zu Berufsschul oder Unizeiten ist doch klar.
Ach ja: früher war ich echter Metal-Typ mit langen Haaren und den coolen T-Shirts - yeah !


----------



## Minatrix (25. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Mode ist natürlich auch ne Sache des Geldes



Nope  Trends sind eine Frage des Geldes, Mode an sich (im Sinne von "aktuellen Sachen") nicht unbedingt. (es sei den du meintest das) Ich bin eigentlich immer gut (sauber, passed und qualitativ in Ordnung) angezogen und die teuerste Hose die ich im Schrank habe kostete ernsthaft 20 Euro (original Preis nicht runtergesetzt), ich lege Wert auf gut sitzende Kleidung die auch nicht nach 0815 aussehen soll, das ist mein Vorteil, ich mag meistens die Sachen die sonst keiner will. *schäm*
Das teuerste an meiner Garderobe sind meine Schuhe... Frau halt  *schulter zuck*

LG Mina


----------



## Wolfmania (25. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> ich mag meistens die Sachen die sonst keiner will. *schäm*
> Das teuerste an meiner Garderobe sind meine Schuhe... Frau halt  *schulter zuck*
> 
> LG Mina



Sachen die sonst keiner will - wie die wohl aussehen  nett geschrieben.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2011)

Doch, der Satz das Mode nunmal auch eine Frage des Geldes ist stimmt schon. Eine Lederjacke oder Lederhose ist nicht gerade das was ich unter "Trend" verstehe und trotzdem alles andere als Günstig zu haben.


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Doch, der Satz das Mode nunmal auch eine Frage des Geldes ist stimmt schon. Eine Lederjacke oder Lederhose ist nicht gerade das was ich unter "Trend" verstehe und trotzdem alles andere als Günstig zu haben.



Ich glaub ich müsste mich Überweinen, wenn es ein "Trend" wäre.
Ich bin lieber Unikat. (Es gibt mir auch offengestanden zu viele Männer die auch Lange Haare haben ^_~').


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> So Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Ein BMW kannst du nicht mit einem Opel vergleichen - die Qualität hinter dem Produkt und dem Service ist nicht auf eine Stufe zu stellen und ich will damit garnicht Opel oder irgendeinen anderen Hersteller schlecht machen, aber diese Unterschiede sind einfach nicht unter den Teppich zu kehren. Genau das selbe ist mit Levis der Fall, diese Hosen halten einfach ewig und da ist es meiner Meinung nach auch gerechtfertigt einen höheren Preis für die Qualität zu zahlen - auf der anderen Seite hatte ich auch einmal eine sehr teure Jeans von Energie die mir binnen weniger Monate zerrissen ist. Ich habe auch viele Shirts von H&M für wirklich wenig Geld, allerdings halten die auch einfach nicht sehr lange.
> Aber ja, ich finde es definitiv cool wenn ich Klamotten an habe die nicht jeder trägt (hallo H&M und Jack & Jones) und bezahle auch gern mehr Geld für Sachen wenn sie dafür gescheit sitzen und mir gefallen.
> 
> Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht wie jemand der auf Anzüge steht und demnach ja auch ein Auge dafür haben sollte mit einem Anzug für 200€ zufrieden sein kann?! Also ich habe nur einen und der hat ~400€ ohne Hemd, Schuhe und Krawatte gekostet und den zu finden war schon sehr aufwendig weil es gibt wohl kein "Kleidungsstück" was so gut sitzen muss wie ein Anzug. Wobei man bei den ganzen Bankazubis ja eh denkt das alle Richtlinien und Regeln von Längen und Weiten bei Anzügen total outdated wären.



Ich hab ja auch nicht gemeint, dass es immer so ist.

Aber in vielen Fällen ist es das Geld nicht wert. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungswerte... die muss ja auch keiner mit mir teilen. Soll sich jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden.
Es gibt eben auch Marken, wo sich die Ware für das Geld lohnt. Gutes Beispiel ist da Sportbekleidung. Von meinen Laufklamotten von Nike oder Turnschuhen von ASICS möchte ich mich auch nicht trennen, weil ich weiß dass sie ihr Geld wert sind.

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht noch andere "Marken" gibt, die auch eine Alternative gewesen wären.

Zum Beispiel Lederjacke ist auch klar, warum die mehr kostet als andere Jacken, weil die Herstellung und das Material teurer sind als andere Stoffe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Doch, der Satz das Mode nunmal auch eine Frage des Geldes ist stimmt schon. Eine Lederjacke oder Lederhose ist nicht gerade das was ich unter "Trend" verstehe und trotzdem alles andere als Günstig zu haben.



Ich glaub du setzt grad "Marke" mit "Mode" gleich...


----------



## Minatrix (26. August 2011)

Moin!




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Doch, der Satz das Mode nunmal auch eine Frage des Geldes ist stimmt schon. Eine Lederjacke oder Lederhose ist nicht gerade das was ich unter "Trend" verstehe und trotzdem alles andere als Günstig zu haben.



Naja gut, aber was ich meinte ist, gerade Klamotten die gerade im Trend liegen bekommen gerne einen Preisaufschlag. Würden Lederhosen trendig werden so würde man das zb daran merken das H&M plötzlich welche im Angebot hat, für das doppelte des derzeitigen Preises  Abgesehen davon hat Konov schon recht, eine Lederjacke kostet "immer" mehr, egal von welcher Marke, eine Jeans eben nicht, da zahlt man die Marke mit ob sich das lohnt/rechnet weil die Qualität der "Marke" besser ist, das ist leider von Fall zu Fall verschieden... Leider richtet sich der Preis heute nicht mehr unbedingt nach Aufwand und Qualität des Produktes.
Witzig ist eigentlich das die "Trend" Artikel (auch von bekannten Marken) ja gar nicht die Mordsqualität haben müssen, die Sachen werden eh nur eine Saison lang getragen und kommen dann weg weil der Besitzer einem anderen Trend nacheifert. Auch das ist nur gefühlt so, kein Fakt. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen das man nicht viel Geld in seine Klamotten (oder den Rest des stylings) stecken muss um "modisch" oder gut gekleidet zu sein! Das würde aber ein Satz wie "Mode ist eine Frage des Geldes" schon implizieren...


LG Mina


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2011)

Ihr wollt offenbar nicht verstehen das es auf diesem Planeten auch Marken gibt die für deren Preise auch mehr Qualität bieten als etwaige günstigere Equivalente und das der Preisaufschlag, auf den ich eigentlich garnicht so richtig eingehen will, dadurch natürlich nicht gerechtfertigt wird (Vergleich: Shirt 4,95 und Shirt 24,95) aber trotzdem Welten dazwischen liegen. Wobei.. wenn ich darüber nachdenke das mein ältestes Clepto Shirt für umgerechnet 16&#8364; mitlerweile 4 Jahre alt ist und immernoch top sitzt und nicht verwaschen ist und meine H&M Shirts für 5&#8364; nichtmal 6 Monate aushalten dann ist der Preis dafür durchaus gerechtfertigt gewesen.

Das Lederhosen Beispiel kam auch nicht richtig an. Wer eine Lederhose haben will MUSS viel Geld dafür bezahlen und da ist es vollkommen egal ob man das wegen der Materialkosten oder sonstwas tut, man tut es. Demnach ist das Zitat von Wolfmania "Mode ist natürlich auch ne Sache des Geldes" immernoch vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Lederhosen Beispiel kam auch nicht richtig an. Wer eine Lederhose haben will MUSS viel Geld dafür bezahlen und da ist es vollkommen egal ob man das wegen der Materialkosten oder sonstwas tut, man tut es. Demnach ist das Zitat von Wolfmania "Mode ist natürlich auch ne Sache des Geldes" immernoch vollkommen richtig.



Du sagst es ja selbst: *Wenn *man eine haben will. Mode ist völlig subjektiv. Es gibt Leute die tragen lässige Klamotten die kaum Geld kosten und Rastalocken dazu und finden das modisch.
Es gibt auch Leute die tragen Hugo Boss Hemden und Levis Jeans und glauben, sie wären damit modisch. Beides ist genau genommen nicht korrekt, denn Mode ist immer das, was jeder einzelne als modisch empfindet. Es wird immer Befürworter des einen und Befürworter des anderen geben.
Insofern bin ich der Meinung, dass man nicht pauschal sagen kann, dass "Mode eine Sache des Geldes ist".

Bestimmte Kleidung ist eine Sache des Geldes, ich glaub mit der Formulierung liegt man näher dran.


----------



## Minatrix (26. August 2011)

Nich uffrege  Ich glaub wir reden nur aneinander vorbei.
Ich hab das was der Wolf gesagt hat anders aufgefasst als du, ausserdem bin ich manchmal etwas kleinkariert was solche Aussagen betrifft... Da bin ich einfach gebranntes Kind, der Markenwahn hat mir einige Jahre meiner Schulzeit echt derb versaut. 
Ausserdem weichen wir arg vom Thema ab... *hust*


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Da bin ich einfach gebranntes Kind, der Markenwahn hat mir einige Jahre meiner Schulzeit echt derb versaut.



Inwiefern?


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2011)

Das Wort _auch _impliziert einem eigentlich das es sich hierbei um keine Pauschalisierung handeln kann. Ich glaube das Zitat wurde hier kaum richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Ohne dass ich Minatrix kenne, würde ich vermuten, dass es unter anderem um Gruppendruck und um Mobbing geht. Gerade in "besseren" Schulen wo die Eltern der Kinder... mehr Geld haben, wird man schnell an den Rand gedrängt, wenn man nicht gewillt ist oder nicht die finanzielloen Möglcihkeiten hat, mit den neuesten Trends zu gehen. Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass das bei Frauen/Mädchen schlimmer ist als bei Jungs... kann natürlich nciht die Hand ins Feuer legen dafür, nur wäre mir bei meinen männlichen Klassenkameraden dieses Modebewusstsein nie in dem Maß aufgefallen.


----------



## Minatrix (26. August 2011)

Öh, recht einfach, die Mehrheit meiner Klasse war der Meinung es ist nur eine echte Hose wenn Levis oder Diesel draufsteht, da ich schon damals aber ehr... alternativ unterwegs war und weder eingesehen hab warum ich genau so rumlaufen soll wie die anderen noch bereit war mein ganzes Taschengeld in Markenkleidung zu investieren, wurde ich etwas... sagen wir "gemobbt" 

Tante Edit gibt Manaori recht, die Herren der Schöpfung durften in zerrissenen Jeans und Bandshirts rumlaufen, bei denen war das cool, bei mir nur merkwürdig


----------



## Laxera (26. August 2011)

das ist komisch - bin männlich und hatte auch das problem mit markenkleidung in der schule (sah es aber NIE ein, das ich das geld dafür ausgebe - hatte dafür immer mehr andere dinge (von süßigkeiten bis pc-spiele und hardware  ^^))

mfg LAX


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

habe noch nie Markenkleidung getragen und nie bei irgendwelchen gruppenzwängen mitgemacht 

nur weil ne marke drauf stand fand ich wurde die kleidung auch nicht besser oder wärmer im winter für mich ne sache einfach praktisch sein und passen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Ich kaufe nur WIRKLICHE Markenkleidung, wenn die reduziert ist. aber so ein Element Tshirt für 30 € ist schon ne Menge, ganz zu schweigen von den Pullis. (die aber wirklich toll aussehen)

In meinen Schulen gab es nie wirklich so nen Zwang, immer die neusten Marken zu haben.


----------



## Laxera (30. August 2011)

dann bist du nen glücklicher....fand es schlimm, vor allem:

ich hätte ja mit machen können (meine eltern hätten das sogar bezahlt, da mein vater auch nen freund von qualität ist, die ne marke meist hat)

hab ich aber net....für nen shirt 50 DM damals? - sorry, wenn ich mir mein shirt nicht kaufen kann, wenn ich 2 stunden arbeite (nebenjobs hab ich auch damals schon ab und an gemacht) dann ist es zu teuer! (hab damals zwischen 10 und 15 DM erhalten für nachhilfe in englisch - die ich aber wie gesagt nur sporadisch gemacht habe)

mfg LAX
ps: nix gegen marken (finde deren klamotten durchaus auch schick, aber ich sehe halt die preise nicht ein  - wenn ich reich währe dann vll, aber so? - sicher net!)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

@Laxera

Ich glaube der manchmal hohe Preis hat auch nicht selten etwas mit der Produktion zu tun. Ich kenne einige Marken, die in Europa oder Deutschland hergestellt werden, wo man dann für ne Mütze auch mal 10 € mehr bezahlt als normal. Bei Shopps wie H&M oder C&A weiß man halt nie, wie die Produktion ausschaut, auch wenn man immer beteuert, umweltbewusst und ohne jegliche Schadstoffe (besonders in Hinsicht auf die Arbeiter in den Fabriken dort) zu produzieren.

Allerdings ist es normal, wenn man sich zwischen ner 90€ Hose oder ner 30 € Hose für die günstigere entscheidet, ich tu das nicht mehr, gehe dafür aber auch seltener shoppen. 

Fair Trade ist ähnlich. Haben nen Shop bei uns inner City, da bezahlt man dann für Kakao oder Kaffee zwar mehr, kann sich aber auch sicher sein, dass die Arbeiter in Afrika z.B. unter "humanen" Umständen arbeiten und auch gutes Geld dafür bekommen.

Zum Thema Markenzwang inner Schule: Klar. Damals gab es den Markenzwang in Form von Yu Gi Oh Karten oder Magic the Gathering Karten, aber wenn man von denen keine hatte wars auch kein Ding. Gab genug zu tun in der Pause.  Zusätzlich war ich ab der 8. Klasse auch noch inner Jungs-Klasse, da ging es dann um ganz andere Dinge als Marken und Karten.


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2011)

Ich sag es mal so: 

In meiner Schulzeit hatte ich immer Markenklamotten an, weil man Dad Wert auf Qualität legt. Verarscht und gemobbt wurde ich aber trotzdem. 

Man sucht einfach etwas, woran man sich hochziehen kann. Und wenn es nicht die Kleidung ist, sind es die großen Ohren oder das Gewicht.


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

okay als ich kind war gabs sowas nicht wie yugi oh und die einzigen 3 marken die es damals gab waren nike,puma,addidas und da war polen noch nicht offen und es gab gute kopien ^^

sammelkarten und handy samt jamba gabs auch noch nicht

wir hatten auch noch die deutsche mark und es gab noch keine speziellen modegeschäfte wie heute sondern hertie,c&a und co wo die teuren sachen verkauft wurden.

das höchste der gefühle war wenn jemand nen c64 hatte oder einen gameboy (den von 1989) oder einen nes.

da es damals auch noch kein internet gab waren wir viel draussen unterwegs fussballspieln und so


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da es damals auch noch kein internet gab waren wir viel draussen unterwegs fussballspieln und so



Damals hat man sich in seiner Freizeit auch noch mit Freunden getroffen und sich selbst beschäftigt. Fussball, skaten und so weiter, wir sind als Kinder wenigstens noch vor die Tür gegangen. Konsolen und PCs gab es in der heutigen Form auch noch gar nicht, da musste man noch selbst kreativ werden und Ideen entwickeln, wie man sich die Zeit vertreibt.

Heute kriegen die Kids doch schon mit 4 Jahren den ersten Gameboy und mit 8 Handy und Konsole, da besteht gar kein Bedarf mehr, etwas mit Gleichaltrigen zu unternehmen. Wenn das Bedürfnis spontan aufkommt, wird sich online getroffen. 

Und die Eltern interessieren sich nicht für die Interessen ihrer Kinder oder parken sie bewusst vor den Geräten, um sich nicht mit dem Nachwuchs herumärgern zu müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. August 2011)

Solange man nicht Lady Gaga als Mass aller Dinge annimmt, kann ich mit diesen Pseudo-Schönheiten leben die an allen Wänden hängen und überall ihr Hösschen zeigen...
Mir tun diese "It"-Girls leid. Wer in jungen Jahren schon berühmt wird und viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt - ohne viel dafür zu tun - braucht nicht lange bis ihm das zu Kopf steigt und Tipps/vorschläge (fürs Leben) in den Wind schlägt. Schliesslich wissen sie ja schon wie der Hase läuft <.<


----------



## Laxera (30. August 2011)

hm....raus gegangen bin ich "damals" auch noch (mach ich aber heute auch noch)

N64? - jo, als der raus kam war ich 10 oder 12....weiß das nimmer so genau.....

ja das mit "fair trade" kenne ich auch und finde ich auch ok (bezahle das dann auch, wenn mir in so nem laden was gefällt bzw. ich kaffee brauche und gerade da vorbei komme (haben leider kein solchen laden in der nähe ...))

aber die heutige generation fertig zu machen weil sie nimmer raus gehen?

naja weiß net, viel ist ja auch, das vorbilder (also wir - aber auch die generation über uns) und eltern (auch wieder wir - viele habe ja in meinem alter (25) schon kinder) schlechtes beispiel abgeben - und das dann den kleinen an zu lasten ist falsch IMHO

mfg LAX
ps: und gegen online treffen hätte ich - falls ich kids hätte - nix ein zu wenden (mache das selber oft genug....TS halt  - vor allem weil meine freunde überall in der weltgeschichte sind und ich bisher als einer von wenigen noch hier war, was ich aber auch bald ändern werde, und so TS/telefon notwendig ist


----------



## Minatrix (31. August 2011)

Moin,

ich find die verallgemeinerung irgentwie komisch. Ich habe selber Kinder und die spielen gerne und viel draussen, ja die haben ihre Nintendo Teile aber witzigerweise leben die damit ihre Kreativität ordentlich aus, sie Fotografieren und bearbeiten, die Dinger haben eine Tonaufnahmefunktion und damit zeichnen die Geschichten auf und spielen mit verzerrern rum usw. Allein spielen finden die auch langweilig, da werden dann Sachen gespielt die sie zusammen zocken können usw. Ausserdem dürfen die auch an den PC unter kontrollierten Bedingungen, sprich ich bin dabei oder achte zumindest drauf was (gerade beim großen der jetzt 11 ist) darauf was genau er spielt.

Das die Kinder heute nicht mehr so draussen rumrennen wie wir das gemacht haben liegt daran das man sich heute exklusiv verabredet, Junge A verabredet sich mit Junge B, der eine wird von Mutti zum anderen gebracht und dann wird gespielt sollte Junge C anrufen und nach Zeit fragen wird ihm gesagt "Ne du ich bin mit Junge A verabredet hab heute keine Zeit!" Was meint ihr wie blöd ich das erste mal geguckt hab als Mutti hier stand und mir die Pantoffeln ihres 9 (!) Jahre alten Sohnes in die Hand drückte... o.O

Aber was mir auffällt ist das viele Eltern den Kids schon wirklich früh erlauben sich zb. die Haare zu färben oder sich zu schminken und das find ich viel bedenklicher als das man den Kids eine Konsole gibt... Schön fand ich auch die 4. Klässlerinen die dank ihrer Absatzschuhe (3-5 cm) nicht in den Sandkasten der Schule gingen. o.O
Mal ernsthaft, wenn man heute ein hübsches Mädel in der City trifft muss man sich doch erst einen Ausweis zeigen lassen bevor man der hinterher guckt weil es sein könnte das die erst 13 ist obwohl sie wie 20 ausschaut oder liegt das in meinem subjektiven empfinden? Ich verstehe nicht warum man ein Kind "sexy" aufmachen muss, geht völlig an mir vorbei.

LG Mina


----------



## Laxera (2. September 2011)

oh ja (also das mit "sieht aus wie 16++ ist aber erst 12 oder so  - finde ich net gut, wobei es bei genauem hingucken meist doch gerade so noch zu erkennen ist  - zudem noch, wenn man z.B. in nen lokal geht wo ausweise kontrolliert werden (bzw. man halt dann auch sein führerschein vorzeigen kann)

mfg LAX
ps: finde eine weitere sachen doof: wenn eltern die zeiten am PC für ihre kinder extrem einschränken (so: 2 stunden am tag - vor allem wenn das kind net auf ner ganztags-schule ist, welche ich im übrigen scheiße finde (war lange genug auf solchen schulen und würde nie ein kind da hin schicken, sofern es ohne geht!)), vor allem, wenn die eltern selber spielen (kenne genug beispiele - zum glück meist solche, bei denen die eltern nicht so sind) und kein zeitlimit für sich selbst haben - hier kenne ich das von WOW-Raidern (als ich noch wow gespielt und geraidet habe, waren z.B. der MT des Raids und die Heilerin des Tanks in einem meiner Raids ein Pärchen und hatten kinder.....)
pps: warum find ich das schlimm? - schlechtes beispiel (selber zocken bis der arzt kommt, aber die kinder weg jagen davon...) und 2tens (sehe ich an mir selbst) der ruf des verbotenen (hatte früher extreme einschränkungen was spielen anging - und so bin ich entweder zu freunden entwichen, die nen 2ten PC hatten (oder ne konsole) oder habe immer sofort den PC an gemacht, wenn meine eltern weg gefahren sind)....d.h. lieber gucken und ab und an mal sagen: jetzt ist es genug, als feste zeiten oder so nen mist!
am schlimmsten finde ich des, wenn eh schlechtes wetter ist, weil es dann lächerlich und dumm ist IMHO....(vor allem sind spiele besser als bloße TV-Berieselung!)


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> aber die heutige generation fertig zu machen weil sie nimmer raus gehen?



Wo macht hier irgendwer irgendwen fertig? Es wird nur kritisch angemerkt, dass viele Kids heutzutage ihre Freizeit lieber alleine vor dem PC verbringen, als sich mit Freunden zu treffen. Und wenn RL-Verabredungen abgesagt werden, weil das Spiel auf der Playstation interessanter ist, finde ich das schon bedenklich.

Ich arbeite mit Kindern, daher erlaube ich mir, mich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen. Ich fange im übernächsten Semester mit meinem Referendariat an und kriege immer wieder mit, wie wenig Kinder sich überhaupt noch mit Gleichaltrigen "zum spielen" treffen. Hobbies: Playstation und Internet. Und darunter leiden beispielsweise die Sprachkenntnisse im Mündlichen und Schriftlichen extrem. Wenn du im Deutschunterricht häufiger "Lol!" und "Rofl!" hörst, als "Bitte" und "Danke", dann machst du dir so deine Gedanken. Und ein Kleinkind, das von seinen Eltern vor dem PC geparkt wird, ist bei aller Medienkompetenz entwicklungsschädigend.

Es ist super und für das Berufsleben von großem Vorteil, wenn Kinder früh an die "Neuen Medien" herangeführt und im Umgang mit ihnen geschult werden, aber dabei dürfen Grundkenntnisse nicht vernachlässigt werden. Mir als Lehrender ist es lieber, dass meine Schüler in der 5. Klasse richtig lesen können, als zu wissen, wie man das ICQ seines Gegenübers hackt.



Minatrix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe selber Kinder und die spielen gerne und viel draussen, ja die haben ihre Nintendo Teile aber witzigerweise leben die damit ihre Kreativität ordentlich aus, sie Fotografieren und bearbeiten, die Dinger haben eine Tonaufnahmefunktion und damit zeichnen die Geschichten auf und spielen mit verzerrern rum usw. Allein spielen finden die auch langweilig, da werden dann Sachen gespielt die sie zusammen zocken können usw. Ausserdem dürfen die auch an den PC unter kontrollierten Bedingungen, sprich ich bin dabei oder achte zumindest drauf was (gerade beim großen der jetzt 11 ist) darauf was genau er spielt.



Das liegt aber auch daran, dass du dich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt und bewusst Spiele auswählst, die kindgerecht sind und Kreativität schulen. 
Das machen aber die wenigsten Eltern. Viele kaufen eine Konsole und dann "nach mir die Sintflut". Ob die Kinder darauf Lernspiele spielen oder sinnlos herumballern, das kriegt kaum ein Elternteil mit.


----------



## Saalia (2. September 2011)

von schönheitsidealen zu kindererziehung.. ihr schweift ab 

und nun weiss ich nicht zu welchem thema ich was schreiben soll


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Das Erziehungsthema ist wichtig und Deanne hat einige sehr weise Aussagen zum Besten gegeben, aber ich finde auch ihr solltet beim eigentlich Thema bleiben.


----------

